# "Parade" of finished Pandas large and small Workshop - with Gypsy Cream!!



## Designer1234

We are having a wonderful workshop and the the Pandas are starting to arrive so it is time to open this Parade so that all of you can see what the students are accomplishing. 

This has been our largest class ever! As they are finished by the workshop students, they will post pictures here. 

Pandamonium!!!

Please put this thread on watch so that you can see the Pandas as they are born. so much fun!

Gypsycream designed these pandas especially for the workshop and we are so pleased that she was willing to teach us.


----------



## Nana5

adorable!! Wouldn't expect any less with a pattern bearing Gypsycream's name!! Good job!!


----------



## Dlclose

They will ALL be darling, of course!!


----------



## nitarose104

I think I just may have to break down and finally purchase this pattern. So very cute. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Homeshppr

The pandas are my absolute favorites!!! XOXXOXOX


----------



## Designer1234

nitarose104 said:


> I think I just may have to break down and finally purchase this pattern. So very cute. Thanks for posting.


buy it right away as there is a special price for the rest of this week. go to the Pattern Shoppe - you will see Pats topic. It will tell you where to go.


----------



## Grammax8

Meet Shu Fang-Chinese meaning: kind, gentle, sweet

She is Pat's small panda


----------



## inkie

This is my big panda. Since he has a little music box in his big fat tummy that plays the tune: für Elise (a Beethoven composition) I named him Beethoven.


----------



## inkie

And here is my small panda. His eyes and nose (a bit too pointy) remind me of a raccoon.
Well, when you are half panda/half raccoon, your name should be: Pancoon, don't you think?
So: Pancoon it is!


----------



## Designer1234

Grammax8 said:


> Meet Shu Fang-Chinese meaning: kind, gentle, sweet
> 
> She is Pat's small panda


She is absolutely beautiful!


----------



## Designer1234

inkie said:


> And here is my small panda. His eyes and nose (a bit too pointy) remind me of a raccoon.
> Well, when you are half panda/half raccoon, your name should be: Pancoon, don't you think?
> So: Pancoon it is!


Inkie - he looks like a Panda to me - they all have their own look and personality - he is gorgeous. I love Pancoon


----------



## Normaedern

They are all so cute. Congratulations to everyone


----------



## Grammax8

Thanks to all for the compliments.


----------



## Gypsycream

Grammax8 said:


> Meet Shu Fang-Chinese meaning: kind, gentle, sweet
> 
> She is Pat's small panda


I do believe you have a little girl! Well done, girls are very hard to create and they tend to pop up unexpectedly. She's a little sweetie


----------



## Gypsycream

inkie said:


> This is my big panda. Since he has a little music box in his big fat tummy that plays the tune: für Elise (a Beethoven composition) I named him Beethoven.


Beethoven is certainly a king panda Inkie!! love the music box idea, perfect for such a majestic boy


----------



## Gypsycream

inkie said:


> And here is my small panda. His eyes and nose (a bit too pointy) remind me of a raccoon.
> Well, when you are half panda/half raccoon, your name should be: Pancoon, don't you think?
> So: Pancoon it is!


Aww how can you be so cruel?? Pancoon is adorable, she's very special and delicate. Now give her a nice hug!!


----------



## Cashmeregma

Grammax8 said:


> Meet Shu Fang-Chinese meaning: kind, gentle, sweet
> 
> She is Pat's small panda


Perfect to my way of looking!


----------



## Cashmeregma

inkie said:


> This is my big panda. Since he has a little music box in his big fat tummy that plays the tune: für Elise (a Beethoven composition) I named him Beethoven.


Oh my goodness, how ingenious! Beethoven, so appropriate with the music. Wow. Making me smile it is so great.


----------



## Cashmeregma

inkie said:


> And here is my small panda. His eyes and nose (a bit too pointy) remind me of a raccoon.
> Well, when you are half panda/half raccoon, your name should be: Pancoon, don't you think?
> So: Pancoon it is!


Your Pancoon is absolutely gorgeous. Eyes look lifelike. Great job and love your sense of humor about the name. Just great.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Gypsycream, looks like a fabulous workshop with such great results. You will be seeing me later with my own Panda. Just couldn't do it at this time but will be here later.


----------



## inkie

Gypsycream said:


> Aww how can you be so cruel?? Pancoon is adorable, she's very special and delicate. Now give her a nice hug!!


You should have seen "her" face when she was under construction! She definitely did not like those needles stuck through her arms, legs and head.. -neither would I....!
She seems to have calmed down now but is closely watching me everytime I am around, (which is a lot, as she sits opposite the computer), to see if there are no needles around anymore... That frightened look just does not disappear... 
I'll try if a big hug helps and I will read her all your comforting words..


----------



## Gypsycream

Angora1 said:


> Gypsycream, looks like a fabulous workshop with such great results. You will be seeing me later with my own Panda. Just couldn't do it at this time but will be here later.


Looking forwards to seeing your panda


----------



## Gypsycream

inkie said:


> You should have seen "her" face when she was under construction! She definitely did not like those needles stuck through her arms, legs and head.. -neither would I....!
> She seems to have calmed down now but is closely watching me everytime I am around, (which is a lot, as she sits opposite the computer), to see if there are no needles around anymore... That frightened look just does not disappear...
> I'll try if a big hug helps and I will read her all your comforting words..


Treat her sweetly and she'll be sweet


----------



## MzBarnz

OK, OK.... I was going to wait until the workshop was almost done before I posted my pic, but here he is and he is BIG! He's the large panda pattern, knitted with Premier Lash Lux yarn (bought online from Joann's). LOVE these pandas! Isn't it amazing how we all use the same pattern, yet they all turn out so differently! By the way... the pandas posted so far are gorgeous and I can't wait to see many more!
Thank you, Pat, for such a fun workshop!


----------



## Gypsycream

Oh Donna!!! I think I'm in love with your panda!! That yarn is wonderful but the panda is more wonderful. Isn't he a big one??? Just look at those puppies with him, bless xxx


----------



## Ritaw

Absolutely wonderful . The yarn you chose really suited this project . Love your panda . X


----------



## JanieSue

They are all amazing, really nice work on them.


----------



## KJKnitCro

Oh, Donna. Your bear turned out really great. Look at your girls! They are sitting and standing extra tall, trying to be just as tall as Panda!!!LOL

All the pandas are looking really wonderful, each with their own personality. Just have to love Pat's patterns!! Thanks heaps. 

The parade continues!!!!


----------



## Bonnie7591

All the pandas are beautiful. I can't wait to do one when my arm let's me knit again.


----------



## chris kelly

I'll just pop mine in while I've got the chance. Billy-Boy is such a naughty little boy, he needs a firm hand. Florence and Oreo are having a lovely cuddle. Ahah. Does that mean more little Pandas are on the way??? And no! I haven't been able to finish My pinky one yet. 
And Donna, I'm not sure but I think yours is bigger than mine. GRRRRR.


----------



## KJKnitCro

Thanks, Chris, for posting your family photos. What a great family. I can tell there is some mischief being planned. Their expressions are priceless!!!


----------



## Gypsycream

chris kelly said:


> I'll just pop mine in while I've got the chance. Billy-Boy is such a naughty little boy, he needs a firm hand. Florence and Oreo are having a lovely cuddle. Ahah. Does that mean more little Pandas are on the way??? And no! I haven't been able to finish My pinky one yet.
> And Donna, I'm not sure but I think yours is bigger than mine. GRRRRR.


Goodness Chris you have been busy!! All of your pandas are lovely, each with their own personality shining through. Love the big boy!! Is that the long eyelash? You have more courage than I have lol! Love the boa, makes lovely pandas doesn't it?

Well done, I think you deserve a rest, but we wont forget the pink one you know


----------



## nitarose104

Thanks. I did find it, purchased it and have read, but not yet printed it. As soon as I finish my diagonal kimono (over half way done) then this will be my next "fun" project. Thanks for all the photos.


----------



## inkie

MzBarnz said:


> OK, OK.... I was going to wait until the workshop was almost done before I posted my pic, but here he is and he is BIG! He's the large panda pattern, knitted with Premier Lash Lux yarn (bought online from Joann's). LOVE these pandas! Isn't it amazing how we all use the same pattern, yet they all turn out so differently! By the way... the pandas posted so far are gorgeous and I can't wait to see many more!
> Thank you, Pat, for such a fun workshop!


Your panda is fabulous! You've got exactly the right yarn!


----------



## Ritaw

Here is Grayson ! This is an awesome pattern . Thank you pat for doing this workshop . You are one in a million and we all appreciate all your hard work .


----------



## Gypsycream

Aww Rita just how sweet is that panda?? Love him in those colours. Now why aren't pandas grey and white, it really suits them 

Lovely panda Rita


----------



## Designer1234

Ritaw said:


> Here is Grayson ! This is an awesome pattern . Thank you pat for doing this workshop . You are one in a million and we all appreciate all your hard work .


I just love him! I was thinking of doing pink but maybe I will go this route.


----------



## wendieh

Beautiful pandas, well done everyone, cant wait to see the rest


----------



## Earl Girl

Here is little Gizmo, the small panda. He's kind of funny looking with his crooked little face. He also suffers from 'skinny snout syndrome', but he is still loved by all of us, including the cats. He is made with copper and white Lion Brand Fun Fur, white Red Heart acrylic and copper-ish colored Plymouth Encore (the closest color I could find in my stash). He wants to thank Pat for the opportunity of a new life through her wonderful pattern! 

He was fun to make, so now I'm working on a big panda to be his buddy. All of our animals come in two's, don'tchaknow!


----------



## Ritaw

Thank you pat . Thanks everyone .xxx


Gizmo is lovely !


----------



## determined_to-knit

ALL of the Pandas posted here are absolutely adorable!!! Everyone has created a keepsake!!! Thank you all for sharing your beautiful work and photos!!!


----------



## Ritaw

Here is big panda .


----------



## inkie

Ritaw said:


> Here is Grayson ! This is an awesome pattern . Thank you pat for doing this workshop . You are one in a million and we all appreciate all your hard work .


Grayson is so cute, a bit shy, which makes him even sweeter.. Some panda's are real naughties, but this is a sweetheart...! Love him.


----------



## inkie

Ritaw said:


> Here is big panda .


Oh, whow, a big panda indeed. He looks amazing.
But why do you say: here is big panda? Just that? Come on, Rita? LOL 
This one has got personality, how do you name him?? LOL
You must have thought something when you picked him up or now that he is looking at you?? 
You'd better be quick, because now he is behaving good, but when he gets angry because he is nameless.... beware!! LOL And if you don't, WE will give him name!! LOL
He is a gorgeous big panda! Good job. And you have been busy....!


----------



## DonnieK

Well, girls, and guys, looks like I won't get mine finished until I get to Corpus Christi. Son called and they need me right away, so, I have started packing and preparing to depart. But, I love all the ones posted so far. I just love them all and Pat for the class. And, I think she deserves to have a standing ovation due to the fact that this was the largest workshop in it's history!!!!!! Well, I guess the next time anyone hears from me will be when I get there and check out the situation. Ya'll have a wonderful time and I will miss you every day that I can't get to the computer! Hugs to all! Nahna aka Donniek


----------



## Gypsycream

nsampson said:


> Here is little Gizmo, the small panda. He's kind of funny looking with his crooked little face. He also suffers from 'skinny snout syndrome', but he is still loved by all of us, including the cats. He is made with copper and white Lion Brand Fun Fur, white Red Heart acrylic and copper-ish colored Plymouth Encore (the closest color I could find in my stash). He wants to thank Pat for the opportunity of a new life through her wonderful pattern!
> 
> He was fun to make, so now I'm working on a big panda to be his buddy. All of our animals come in two's, don'tchaknow!


Oh I do like Gizmo, do you know he reminds me of the red panda. Love his cheeky little face


----------



## Gypsycream

Ritaw said:


> Here is big panda .


What a grand panda he is too, a very proud big panda. He's lovely Rita


----------



## conniesews

God's speed, Donnie. I pray everything turns out well.


----------



## Gypsycream

DonnieK said:


> Well, girls, and guys, looks like I won't get mine finished until I get to Corpus Christi. Son called and they need me right away, so, I have started packing and preparing to depart. But, I love all the ones posted so far. I just love them all and Pat for the class. And, I think she deserves to have a standing ovation due to the fact that this was the largest workshop in it's history!!!!!! Well, I guess the next time anyone hears from me will be when I get there and check out the situation. Ya'll have a wonderful time and I will miss you every day that I can't get to the computer! Hugs to all! Nahna aka Donniek


You have a safe trip, give the expectant parents our best wishes and that lovely little grandson gentle hugs from us all. Take care angel xxx


----------



## blackat99

MzBarnz said:


> OK, OK.... I was going to wait until the workshop was almost done before I posted my pic, but here he is and he is BIG! He's the large panda pattern, knitted with Premier Lash Lux yarn (bought online from Joann's). LOVE these pandas! Isn't it amazing how we all use the same pattern, yet they all turn out so differently! By the way... the pandas posted so far are gorgeous and I can't wait to see many more!
> Thank you, Pat, for such a fun workshop!


Donna, Your Panda is awesome! Just love the look on the little girls's faces! Too cute!


----------



## blackat99

chris kelly said:


> I'll just pop mine in while I've got the chance. Billy-Boy is such a naughty little boy, he needs a firm hand. Florence and Oreo are having a lovely cuddle. Ahah. Does that mean more little Pandas are on the way??? And no! I haven't been able to finish My pinky one yet.
> And Donna, I'm not sure but I think yours is bigger than mine. GRRRRR.


Chris, your Panda family is too cute! You have been so busy - no wonder you are feeling dizzy! Lol! 
Take care and well done!


----------



## MzBarnz

Oh Chris! You panda family is gorgeous!! Is that Billy-Boy sticking his tongue out at ME??? They all are adorable! (Oh... and I told you I'd have a bigger panda than you!!  )


chris kelly said:


> I'll just pop mine in while I've got the chance. Billy-Boy is such a naughty little boy, he needs a firm hand. Florence and Oreo are having a lovely cuddle. Ahah. Does that mean more little Pandas are on the way??? And no! I haven't been able to finish My pinky one yet.
> And Donna, I'm not sure but I think yours is bigger than mine. GRRRRR.


----------



## MzBarnz

Oh Rita, Rita, Rita!!! Grayson is wonderful!!! Love his beautiful color and what a darling expression! Have you started on #2 yet???

Just saw your big panda. He's beautiful, too. These big ones are really quite BIG, aren't they???


Ritaw said:


> Here is Grayson ! This is an awesome pattern . Thank you pat for doing this workshop . You are one in a million and we all appreciate all your hard work .


----------



## sweetthing 74

chris kelly said:


> I'll just pop mine in while I've got the chance. Billy-Boy is such a naughty little boy, he needs a firm hand. Florence and Oreo are having a lovely cuddle. Ahah. Does that mean more little Pandas are on the way??? And no! I haven't been able to finish My pinky one yet.
> And Donna, I'm not sure but I think yours is bigger than mine. GRRRRR.


Lol I love it!!!


----------



## blackat99

DonnieK said:


> Well, girls, and guys, looks like I won't get mine finished until I get to Corpus Christi. Son called and they need me right away, so, I have started packing and preparing to depart. But, I love all the ones posted so far. I just love them all and Pat for the class. And, I think she deserves to have a standing ovation due to the fact that this was the largest workshop in it's history!!!!!! Well, I guess the next time anyone hears from me will be when I get there and check out the situation. Ya'll have a wonderful time and I will miss you every day that I can't get to the computer! Hugs to all! Nahna aka Donniek


Go safely, DonnieK and keep in touch. Hope all works out well!


----------



## blackat99

Ritaw said:


> Here is Grayson ! This is an awesome pattern . Thank you pat for doing this workshop . You are one in a million and we all appreciate all your hard work .


Grayson is lovely, Rita! Love the name!


----------



## bunnysbaby

Each and every one of the Panda's are fabulous.

Love the fact they are all so unique, looking forward to seeing more.

Pat your designs are beautiful.


----------



## Gypsycream

bunnysbaby said:


> Each and every one of the Panda's are fabulous.
> 
> Love the fact they are all so unique, looking forward to seeing more.
> 
> Pat your designs are beautiful.


Thank you Bunny, must admit its lovely to see all the wonderful creations in one place


----------



## lafranciskar

DonnieK said:


> Well, girls, and guys, looks like I won't get mine finished until I get to Corpus Christi. Son called and they need me right away, so, I have started packing and preparing to depart. But, I love all the ones posted so far. I just love them all and Pat for the class. And, I think she deserves to have a standing ovation due to the fact that this was the largest workshop in it's history!!!!!! Well, I guess the next time anyone hears from me will be when I get there and check out the situation. Ya'll have a wonderful time and I will miss you every day that I can't get to the computer! Hugs to all! Nahna aka Donniek


Safe travels! Wishing everyone all the best. Will be watching for updates and future pictures of b a by Maxwell.


----------



## lafranciskar

Here's Cherry Lark. She's a small panda made from Bernat boa on US4 needles. Although she looks kind of red in the photo she is actually bright pink. Now to finish my big panda.
Love everyone's pandas! They are all so different there is no way I could even attempt to pick a favorite!


----------



## MzBarnz

Cherry Lark is exquisite!!! Well done!


lafranciskar said:


> Here's Cherry Lark. She's a small panda made from Bernat boa on US4 needles. Although she looks kind of red in the photo she is actually bright pink. Now to finish my big panda.
> Love everyone's pandas! They are all so different there is no way I could even attempt to pick a favorite!


----------



## Gypsycream

lafranciskar said:


> Here's Cherry Lark. She's a small panda made from Bernat boa on US4 needles. Although she looks kind of red in the photo she is actually bright pink. Now to finish my big panda.
> Love everyone's pandas! They are all so different there is no way I could even attempt to pick a favorite!


Another lovely little girl!! How clever of you to get a girl! She's totally adorable


----------



## blackat99

lafranciskar said:


> Here's Cherry Lark. She's a small panda made from Bernat boa on US4 needles. Although she looks kind of red in the photo she is actually bright pink. Now to finish my big panda.
> Love everyone's pandas! They are all so different there is no way I could even attempt to pick a favorite!


Love Cherry Lark! Such a cute little Panda!


----------



## Katsch

Gypsycream said:


> Oh Donna!!! I think I'm in love with your panda!! That yarn is wonderful but the panda is more wonderful. Isn't he a big one??? Just look at those puppies with him, bless xxx


I love him too! :thumbup:


----------



## Katsch

They are all so wonderful! Such talent here on KP. Love them.


----------



## Miri

ALL TOTALLY ADORABLE


----------



## barb1957

grandmax8, what kind of yarn is Shu Fang-Chinese made from she is so cute.


----------



## skinny minnie

conniesews said:


> God's speed, Donnie. I pray everything turns out well.


 :lol: :lol: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## skinny minnie

Ritaw Just love your bear and especially the colour


----------



## skinny minnie

Nsampson jut love your bear, a little baby for sure and love the colour


----------



## deborah337

Posted him in pictures, but he wanted to be in the panda parade too!


----------



## blackat99

Your Panda is beautiful Deborah! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Shelly4545

All your pandas have great expressions... Each one with its own personality and beautiful knitting to go along with it...Haven't started my panda yet but plan to this weekend. Just getting over some bug... First day fever free... Hope to start this weekend and join the parade... Shelly


----------



## Gypsycream

deborah337 said:


> Posted him in pictures, but he wanted to be in the panda parade too!


I love this panda, he has such a sweet face and I love the ear positioning, makes him look like a baby


----------



## FranVan

I just bought pattern and yarn. Getting started this week end. Oh, they are so sweet. Everyone of them.


----------



## roseknit

Charming


----------



## arlenecc

nsampson said:


> Here is little Gizmo, the small panda. He's kind of funny looking with his crooked little face. He also suffers from 'skinny snout syndrome', but he is still loved by all of us, including the cats. He is made with copper and white Lion Brand Fun Fur, white Red Heart acrylic and copper-ish colored Plymouth Encore (the closest color I could find in my stash). He wants to thank Pat for the opportunity of a new life through her wonderful pattern!
> 
> He was fun to make, so now I'm working on a big panda to be his buddy. All of our animals come in two's, don'tchaknow!


You do know there is a Red Panda and your baby looks like one. My heavens all these pandas are wonderful!


----------



## kippyfure

Your pandas are really beautiful!!


----------



## annweb

All are worthy of a hip hip hooray!


----------



## Gypsycream

NRoberts said:


> Here is my small panda. Knit with Bernat boucle and Bernat Satin


Sweet, adorable little panda


----------



## laurie4

they are just all so georgeous I am working on mine but not as fast as the rest on here guess I do too many other things lol


----------



## Grammax8

barb1957 said:


> grandmax8, what kind of yarn is Shu Fang-Chinese made from she is so cute.


Sorry to be so late in responding. Have been up 25 hours and am a bit tired. Shu Fang was made of : Berroco Nanuk for yarns A and B, Debbie Bliss Leicester for yarn C, and Plymouth Encore for yarn D. The Berroco was done on size 9 needles and the rest on size 7 needles.

Am currently making another small panda and hope to have it completed shortly.

Bravo to all the panda makers.....the parade is wonderful...such talent abounds.


----------



## Ann745

Those are darling.


----------



## dlinke

Grammax8 said:


> Meet Shu Fang-Chinese meaning: kind, gentle, sweet
> 
> She is Pat's small panda


What yarn did you use ??? Love your panda !


----------



## Ideas4All

So cute.


----------



## Grammax8

Just posted the info a little above your kind comment. Thank you for your kind words.

Berroco Nanuk on size 9 needles for yarns A and B.
Debbie Bliss Leicester and Plymouth Encore for yarns C and D on size 7 needles.

She sits 9 1/2 inches tall.


----------



## Maria L

Pat, what yarn is this?


----------



## watercolor artist

Hi Pat, Darn I guess this means I missed the Panda workshop but how do i know when other ones will be offered? Thanks


----------



## Gypsycream

sagerb said:


> Pat, what yarn is this?


Which Pat? seems to be a popular name lol!


----------



## Gypsycream

watercolor artist said:


> Hi Pat, Darn I guess this means I missed the Panda workshop but how do i know when other ones will be offered? Thanks


You can still join in the workshop, its only been going a few days. Info is on the Swaps/KAL forum I think. For the record that is where all workshops are offered


----------



## BE FREE

What kind of yarn is best for the bears?


----------



## BE FREE

What kind of yarn is best for the bears ?


----------



## RuthieB

They are turning out beautifully! Can't wait to see more Pandas


----------



## MzBarnz

How could I have forgotten to add my blue panda! So sorry little guy. :-( Come and join the parade now!


MzBarnz said:


> OK, OK.... I was going to wait until the workshop was almost done before I posted my pic, but here he is and he is BIG! He's the large panda pattern, knitted with Premier Lash Lux yarn (bought online from Joann's). LOVE these pandas! Isn't it amazing how we all use the same pattern, yet they all turn out so differently! By the way... the pandas posted so far are gorgeous and I can't wait to see many more!
> Thank you, Pat, for such a fun workshop!


----------



## lafranciskar

Poor blue panda. How could you ever forget him? He's adorable.


----------



## CBratt

How do you join??


Gypsycream said:


> You can still join in the workshop, its only been going a few days. Info is on the Swaps/KAL forum I think. For the record that is where all workshops are offered


----------



## Gypsycream

CBratt said:


> How do you join??


There is a link to the workshop in this info: http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-239547-1.html

Hope you join us


----------



## Gypsycream

MzBarnz said:


> How could I have forgotten to add my blue panda! So sorry little guy. :-( Come and join the parade now!


Ah there's my pink panda's little brother!! I love this panda


----------



## Gypsycream

BE FREE said:


> What kind of yarn is best for the bears ?


As you can see from this thread, any yarns works on bears


----------



## mom25

All absolutely darling pandas! Great work!


----------



## MzBarnz

Yep... our two pandas could be siblings! Love the pink and white. Wait till you see my little pink girl! Almost done with her, then I'll post.


Gypsycream said:


> Ah there's my pink panda's little brother!! I love this panda


----------



## hennie

My purple and white Panda. Ready for my Purple Day fundraising. Apologies for those who've seen her before.


----------



## SYAPJR

All are so adorable!


----------



## Gypsycream

hennie said:


> My purple and white Panda. Ready for my Purple Day fundraising. Apologies for those who've seen her before.


Especially sweet panda, very pretty face


----------



## Dlclose

Gypsycream said:


> I do believe you have a little girl! Well done, girls are very hard to create and they tend to pop up unexpectedly. She's a little sweetie


I love her! She's so feminine and loving!! Great job!


----------



## Dlclose

MzBarnz said:


> OK, OK.... I was going to wait until the workshop was almost done before I posted my pic, but here he is and he is BIG! He's the large panda pattern, knitted with Premier Lash Lux yarn (bought online from Joann's). LOVE these pandas! Isn't it amazing how we all use the same pattern, yet they all turn out so differently! By the way... the pandas posted so far are gorgeous and I can't wait to see many more!
> Thank you, Pat, for such a fun workshop!


He fits right in with the girls!!


----------



## Dlclose

lafranciskar said:


> Here's Cherry Lark. She's a small panda made from Bernat boa on US4 needles. Although she looks kind of red in the photo she is actually bright pink. Now to finish my big panda.
> Love everyone's pandas! They are all so different there is no way I could even attempt to pick a favorite!


Just LOVE little Cherry!


----------



## Dlclose

MzBarnz said:


> How could I have forgotten to add my blue panda! So sorry little guy. :-( Come and join the parade now!


He's darling! Reminds me of old school bears like when I was a child.


----------



## Dlclose

Gypsycream said:


> Ah there's my pink panda's little brother!! I love this panda


I do too!


----------



## blackat99

NRoberts said:


> Here is my small panda. Knit with Bernat boucle and Bernat Satin


Too cute!


----------



## blackat99

MzBarnz said:


> How could I have forgotten to add my blue panda! So sorry little guy. :-( Come and join the parade now!


Ahhh Donna, Your Blue Panda is too cute!


----------



## blackat99

hennie said:


> My purple and white Panda. Ready for my Purple Day fundraising. Apologies for those who've seen her before.


Purple Panda is gorgeous!


----------



## Pippen

:lol: :lol: All the bears are beautifull......!! :thumbup:


----------



## Byrdgal

They are all beautiful!!!! Love the pandas!


----------



## chris kelly

WOW! Look what happens when I go away. My brain decided to give me a rest for a while so I was banned from Knitting. But you know me... Where's there a will there's a way. My little pink Miss-Fit is finished now. I had to knit her front legs under the bed covers. LOL. I'll take photos tomorrow but 'bear' in mind I have to creep into the dining room to search out my camera. The Pandas that have been posted are adorable. Aren't we the most cleverest of the clever ones. I think there will be a steady surge of these beautiful creatures popping into this parade soon. Now, Back to another little duckling I think, until I have the energy to start another Panda. NRoberts, what a gorgeous tubby tummy. He's gorgeous. Hennie, your baby is delightful. I love her. I know where you're coming from with your history of Epilepsy. Keep up your good work. Donna, I love little Boy Blue climbing up the blossom tree. And Pat, don't ever, ever part with that little darling; Rowan can cuddle up with him with his afternoon nap. And everyone else, you have produced the most amazing little characters. I'm sorry, I can't scroll back at the moment for your names; my eyes won't let me. But I'll reverse back to you later. See you tomorrow with my latest Panda.


----------



## blackat99

chris kelly said:


> WOW! Look what happens when I go away. My brain decided to give me a rest for a while so I was banned from Knitting. But you know me... Where's there a will there's a way. My little pink Miss-Fit is finished now. I had to knit her front legs under the bed covers. LOL. I'll take photos tomorrow but 'bear' in mind I have to creep into the dining room to search out my camera. The Pandas that have been posted are adorable. Aren't we the most cleverest of the clever ones. I think there will be a steady surge of these beautiful creatures popping into this parade soon. Now, Back to another little duckling I think, until I have the energy to start another Panda. NRoberts, what a gorgeous tubby tummy. He's gorgeous. Hennie, your baby is delightful. I love her. I know where you're coming from with your history of Epilepsy. Keep up your good work. Donna, I love little Boy Blue climbing up the blossom tree. And Pat, don't ever, ever part with that little darling; Rowan can cuddle up with him with his afternoon nap. And everyone else, you have produced the most amazing little characters.See you tomorrow with my latest Panda.


Welcome back, Chris! Pleased you are feeling better. Just take it easy now! A Duckling sounds like a good plan.

The Pandas are amazing!


----------



## mmrmein

I wasn't going to post pic of my Panda. But even tho 1 arm is longer & he has a coat like a zebra, here it is.


----------



## MzBarnz

Here is Blue Panda's sister, Blossom! She wanted to climb up in the peach tree like her brother did because the blossoms were so pretty and she insisted that would be her name! She was a very careful little panda not to knock any of the blossoms off and while she was up there, saw some teeny tiny peaches starting to grow! Hmmmmm.... she just whispered that maybe she needs a sister named "Peaches" in a pretty peach color.... I'll have to look into that, I guess.

Oh... I used Bernat Boa for little Blossom. Not the most fun yarn to work with, but it sure does make up nice. This is the small panda pattern, although she doesn't think she's small.


----------



## MzBarnz

OH OH OH!!!!! What a beautiful little panda!!! I would not have thought to use that color yarn, but what a gorgeous little guy he is! I LOVE him!!


mmrmein said:


> I wasn't going to post pic of my Panda. But even tho 1 arm is longer & he has a coat like a zebra, here it is.


----------



## bunnysbaby

mmrmein said:


> I wasn't going to post pic of my Panda. But even tho 1 arm is longer & he has a coat like a zebra, here it is.


So glad you posted photo, your Panda is adorable. :thumbup:


----------



## bunnysbaby

Absolutely adorable, I love her colour.



MzBarnz said:


> Here is Blue Panda's sister, Blossom! She wanted to climb up in the peach tree like her brother did because the blossoms were so pretty and she insisted that would be her name! She was a very careful little panda not to knock any of the blossoms off and while she was up there, saw some teeny tiny peaches starting to grow! Hmmmmm.... she just whispered that maybe she needs a sister named "Peaches" in a pretty peach color.... I'll have to look into that, I guess.
> 
> Oh... I used Bernat Boa for little Blossom. Not the most fun yarn to work with, but it sure does make up nice. This is the small panda pattern, although she doesn't think she's small.


 :thumbup:


----------



## lafranciskar

mmrmein said:


> I wasn't going to post pic of my Panda. But even tho 1 arm is longer & he has a coat like a zebra, here it is.


I don't know why you didn't want to post a picture. You have made an adorable panda. Love him!


----------



## lafranciskar

Love Blossom! Seeing so many adorable pandas.


----------



## Swtthng

Nice bear..but, do you really have cherry blossoms out? Oh my! I've still got inches of snow around me. Lovely photo.


----------



## MzBarnz

Actually they're peach blossoms. You have to remember from the news... CA hasn't had much of a winter this year. It's been spring-like for several months, that's why the early blossoms and beginning fruit already. I know we needed winter weather, but it sure been nice having it so mild. We'll pay for it this summer, I'm sure.


Swtthng said:


> Nice bear..but, do you really have cherry blossoms out? Oh my! I've still got inches of snow around me. Lovely photo.


----------



## nsnewfie1996

Very Cute!!


----------



## meyersa0

OMG, too darling


----------



## LadyRN49

MzBarnz said:


> OK, OK.... I was going to wait until the workshop was almost done before I posted my pic, but here he is and he is BIG! He's the large panda pattern, knitted with Premier Lash Lux yarn (bought online from Joann's). LOVE these pandas! Isn't it amazing how we all use the same pattern, yet they all turn out so differently! By the way... the pandas posted so far are gorgeous and I can't wait to see many more!
> Thank you, Pat, for such a fun workshop!


The girls seem to have excepted the panda into their club. Lovely!


----------



## collectordolls

Wow everyone did a beautiful job. You are all so talented.


----------



## bevmckay

How do I post my picture here! I don't see an add picture link. Thanks so much.
I found it. Here is big panda. Such fun. Little Panda is next.


----------



## blavell

They're all darling - I wish I had gotten into the class.


----------



## bigalbigal3

They are all so cute


----------



## lafranciskar

blavell said:


> They're all darling - I wish I had gotten into the class.


You still can. There are quite a few who are just starting. You'd have fun.


----------



## RuthieB

Oh no!! I think we are "pregnant"!!! A little bear will be in the making!! LOL Will update as I can!


----------



## Sorlenna

***APPLAUSE*** for all! Wonderful, wonderful work, and a big yay for Gypsycream and her work at design!


----------



## blackat99

mmrmein said:


> I wasn't going to post pic of my Panda. But even tho 1 arm is longer & he has a coat like a zebra, here it is.


Love your little multicoloured Panda!Am pleased he did not miss out on the parade!


----------



## blackat99

MzBarnz said:


> Here is Blue Panda's sister, Blossom! She wanted to climb up in the peach tree like her brother did because the blossoms were so pretty and she insisted that would be her name! She was a very careful little panda not to knock any of the blossoms off and while she was up there, saw some teeny tiny peaches starting to grow! Hmmmmm.... she just whispered that maybe she needs a sister named "Peaches" in a pretty peach color.... I'll have to look into that, I guess.
> 
> Oh... I used Bernat Boa for little Blossom. Not the most fun yarn to work with, but it sure does make up nice. This is the small panda pattern, although she doesn't think she's small.


Blossom is a Beauty, Donna! Lovely photos!


----------



## blackat99

bevmckay said:


> How do I post my picture here! I don't see an add picture link. Thanks so much.
> I found it. Here is big panda. Such fun. Little Panda is next.


Lovely big Panda!


----------



## Ritaw

mmrmein said:


> I wasn't going to post pic of my Panda. But even tho 1 arm is longer & he has a coat like a zebra, here it is.


Oh my ! What an adorable pandas . Well done . I just adore him x


----------



## Ritaw

Donna! Your panda is just pinktastic !x


----------



## Ritaw

Bev , He is a gorgeous big panda x


----------



## Gypsycream

bevmckay said:


> How do I post my picture here! I don't see an add picture link. Thanks so much.
> I found it. Here is big panda. Such fun. Little Panda is next.


Oh my goodness what a wonderful panda!!! He looks so professionally finished. He's just amazing!


----------



## Gypsycream

mmrmein said:


> I wasn't going to post pic of my Panda. But even tho 1 arm is longer & he has a coat like a zebra, here it is.


Aww he's adorable, why wouldn't you want to post a picture of him?? Look at that sweet, sweet face!! I love the yarn colours, they really suit him. He's lovely!!


----------



## Gypsycream

MzBarnz said:


> Here is Blue Panda's sister, Blossom! She wanted to climb up in the peach tree like her brother did because the blossoms were so pretty and she insisted that would be her name! She was a very careful little panda not to knock any of the blossoms off and while she was up there, saw some teeny tiny peaches starting to grow! Hmmmmm.... she just whispered that maybe she needs a sister named "Peaches" in a pretty peach color.... I'll have to look into that, I guess.
> 
> Oh... I used Bernat Boa for little Blossom. Not the most fun yarn to work with, but it sure does make up nice. This is the small panda pattern, although she doesn't think she's small.


Oh Donna she really is the prettiest panda in the blossom tree isn't she? She's beautiful and so so sweet! I love her little face, she looks like she knows she's stunning lol! Well done, she's beautiful.

We seem to be getting more girls with this panda don't you think?


----------



## kiwiannie

Beautiful panda's. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## conniesews

The little bear is adorable! Good job. I love the Zebra look.


----------



## tintin63

Well here he is. This is ' Yin' born 9th March 2014. Made with King Cole Moments yarn

Yin means Silver.


----------



## Gypsycream

tintin63 said:


> Well here he is. This is ' Yin' born 9th March 2014. Made with King Cole Moments yarn
> 
> Yin means Silver.


Aww welcome to the world Yin, you are a very majestic panda


----------



## Izzibear

They are all simply awesome


----------



## MzBarnz

Thank you, Pat. I really do love this pattern. And you know what? You're right... there does seem to be more girls born with this one. Wonder why that is? It's great seeing all these gorgeous little pandas!


Gypsycream said:


> Oh Donna she really is the prettiest panda in the blossom tree isn't she? She's beautiful and so so sweet! I love her little face, she looks like she knows she's stunning lol! Well done, she's beautiful.
> 
> We seem to be getting more girls with this panda don't you think?


----------



## KathySue

Just found the Parade and love viewing all the different " boys and girls". This is Foxy who suffers from skinny snout syndrome but the results flattened out in the end, so less a fox profile. Used cotton fleece with size 5 needles that has no stretch, so mistake I learned from.Used Caribou for the fur parts on size 6 needles. Thanks PAT, it went together fast and smoothly with excellent directions!


----------



## MzBarnz

He's beautiful and I love the colors!


----------



## Gypsycream

He's lovely, really don't see a problem with the muzzle. This panda design doesn't have a huge muzzle lol!


----------



## Earl Girl

Meet Tansy! She's a pansy of a panda. She was knit in the round for the most part. Her muzzle and paws are made from Plymouth Encore. The tan and brown was a great find at a local bargain store. It is a short eyelash yarn simply called "Yummy". It is 100% polyester and is made in Turkey. I tried to look this yarn up on the internet, but couldn't find it. There is no company name on the label. Has anyone heard of this yarn? I'm going back for more...at $1.49 a skein (50 gr./147 yards) it was a great deal!

Gizmo likes Tansy very much and won't let her out of his sight! Plus he's a little photo ham!


----------



## Gypsycream

nsampson said:


> Meet Tansy! She's a pansy of a panda. She was knit in the round for the most part. Her muzzle and paws are made from Plymouth Encore. The tan and brown was a great find at a local bargain store. It is a short eyelash yarn simply called "Yummy". It is 100% polyester and is made in Turkey. I tried to look this yarn up on the internet, but couldn't find it. There is no company name on the label. Has anyone heard of this yarn? I'm going back for more...at $1.49 a skein (50 gr./147 yards) it was a great deal!
> 
> Gizmo likes Tansy very much and won't let her out of his sight! Plus he's a little photo ham!


Oh wow Tansy is beautiful!!! Love the colour and the yarn looks amazing, perfect for a panda!


----------



## amudaus

What a fabulous work shop this is.(Thank you Pat)All the Panda's on the parade are stunning.What talented knitters you are.If and when mine are finished and they are half as good as all i have viewed i will be very happy.


----------



## Designer1234

blavell said:


> They're all darling - I wish I had gotten into the class.


*Please instead of going to the information thread (link which was posted recently , go to the link immediately under any of my posts

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-239547-1.html

click on it. scroll down to #52 Workshop Pandas Large and small with Gypsy cream*.

click on it - go in and read the workshop from page one and start knitting!! it will run for some time so just go ahead and start.

*Once any of the workshops are open , join in whenever you wish*.

Designer1234


----------



## Designer1234

CBratt said:


> How do you join??


go directly to the workshop

the link is immediately under my signature on this post.

scroll down to #52 Workshop - Pandas large and small with Gypsy cream. Read from page one.

No need to go to the informtion file as we are not using it any more.


----------



## blackat99

tintin63 said:


> Well here he is. This is ' Yin' born 9th March 2014. Made with King Cole Moments yarn
> 
> Yin means Silver.


Lovely Panda!


----------



## blackat99

KathySue, What a cut Panda!! Love the colours amd he has such a sweet face!


----------



## blackat99

Nsampson, Tansy is lovely and Gizmo is too cute peeking in the background!


----------



## fairfaxgirl

Oh my, but this one is totally adorable!


----------



## blavell

I bookmarked the instructions to get into the class, do I still follow that even though I'm late getting in?


lafranciskar said:


> You still can. There are quite a few who are just starting. You'd have fun.


----------



## darowil

blavell said:


> I bookmarked the instructions to get into the class, do I still follow that even though I'm late getting in?


If you click on the link under this post it will take you to the workshops page, look for Workshop #52 clearly named as well for the pandas click on that and you are into the workshop- simply read it and follow directions.


----------



## Gypsycream

blavell said:


> I bookmarked the instructions to get into the class, do I still follow that even though I'm late getting in?


Never too late to join the workshop. Hope to see you there


----------



## Designer1234

blavell wrote:
I bookmarked the instructions to get into the class, do I still follow that even though I'm late getting in?

Designer here - I see the question has been answered. Go to the workshop.

Read from Page one on - and once you have your pattern (link on page one) you can start immediately. You are welcome.


----------



## MzBarnz

Tansy is quite lovely! (I thought that was Gizmo sitting in the background letting her be in the spotlight. What a guy that Gizmo!)


----------



## Grandma Jo

You all have encouraged me to get back to my Pandas. I started one in knitting worsted before the workshop started and finally thought about how would I get him his arms, legs, etc. on neatly because there is no way to hide the stitches. Then I started one out of eyelash yarn, and the fur doesn't seem to be covering the stitches well. Haven't knitted on either for a couple of days. After seeing all the darling pandas, I think both will be okay when done.


----------



## MzBarnz

Hang in there, Grandma Jo. I'm the worst at hand stitching, but with practice, you'll be able to get your bear's limbs on neatly. Don't give up. Your panda will be beautiful any which way he comes out!


Grandma Jo said:


> You all have encouraged me to get back to my Pandas. I started one in knitting worsted before the workshop started and finally thought about how would I get him his arms, legs, etc. on neatly because there is no way to hide the stitches. Then I started one out of eyelash yarn, and the fur doesn't seem to be covering the stitches well. Haven't knitted on either for a couple of days. After seeing all the darling pandas, I think both will be okay when done.


----------



## Alpaca Farmer

Every one of these pandas is cuter than the other. I am so enjoying seeing this parade. Love them all. Keep the pics coming.


----------



## Gypsycream

Grandma Jo said:


> You all have encouraged me to get back to my Pandas. I started one in knitting worsted before the workshop started and finally thought about how would I get him his arms, legs, etc. on neatly because there is no way to hide the stitches. Then I started one out of eyelash yarn, and the fur doesn't seem to be covering the stitches well. Haven't knitted on either for a couple of days. After seeing all the darling pandas, I think both will be okay when done.


Eyelash is better for hiding stitches  I hope you finish one of your pandas.


----------



## lafranciskar

Here is Charlie. He is the big panda and he was a difficult birth but after many hours of labor he finally arrived. He was made with Bernat boa on US 4 needles.


----------



## BreJ

Everyone's pandas are lovely! :lol: I'm so behind!!!


----------



## irishrose24

I decided to add my Panda to the parade .My hubby nicknamed him "Wait-for- me" because he said he could picture him running to catch up with the parade yelling 'wait for me' ! However, I think I'll name him Bailey. He's the small panda, and I knitted him out of Simply Soft Caron. This is my first knitted bear and the first time I've posted a picture in a Parade. I've had a lot of fun and this pattern was awesome! Thanks for holding this class! I think I'll try the Pipsqueak for my next bear.


----------



## MzBarnz

Oh my goodness, Irishrose! Isn't Bailey gorgeous! Love the colors. So glad he caught up with the parade, but because he's so cute, we would have waited for him anyway!


irishrose24 said:


> I decided to add my Panda to the parade .My hubby nicknamed him "Wait-for- me" because he said he could picture him running to catch up with the parade yelling 'wait for me' ! However, I think I'll name him Bailey. He's the small panda, and I knitted him out of Simply Soft Caron. This is my first knitted bear and the first time I've posted a picture in a Parade. I've had a lot of fun and this pattern was awesome! Thanks for holding this class! I think I'll try the Pipsqueak for my next bear.


----------



## MzBarnz

Charlie is beautiful, lafranciskar! I know what you mean about a difficult birth with these big guys and the long hours of labor, but so worth it in the end. Doesn't that Boa make the nicest bears? Not the most fun to work with, but he end results are wonderful.


lafranciskar said:


> Here is Charlie. He is the big panda and he was a difficult birth but after many hours of labor he finally arrived. He was made with Bernat boa on US 4 needles.


----------



## Designer1234

*Pat (Gypsycream) how proud you must be of these wonderful little Pandas and the friends who you have made from your patterns*. They are not just buying patterns, they are your friends and have made a family of panda and other wonderful animal makers. I am sooooo impressed with the way you have written your pattern, and the way they all love their animals so much. My hat is off to you - It must be so satisfying for you to know you give so much pleasure to so many people.

I want to thank you publicly for designing the pattern, and for teaching our workshop. I have been watching all your posts and Kals since I started KP and am in awe of the wonderful little animals and the people who wait for your patterns and join together in a group to make them.

I hope you all are enjoying the workshop experience too. It has been an honor for us. Designer1234


----------



## Designer1234

irishrose24 said:


> I decided to add my Panda to the parade .My hubby nicknamed him "Wait-for- me" because he said he could picture him running to catch up with the parade yelling 'wait for me' ! However, I think I'll name him Bailey. He's the small panda, and I knitted him out of Simply Soft Caron. This is my first knitted bear and the first time I've posted a picture in a Parade. I've had a lot of fun and this pattern was awesome! Thanks for holding this class! I think I'll try the Pipsqueak for my next bear.


I love his smile.


----------



## Jerseyfarmor

Designer1234 said:


> I love his smile.


Here is my small panda (with big eyes) . Thanks for having the class, it was fun doing it knowing that a lot of people is working on the same thing and thanks to Pat for her instructions!


----------



## arlenecc

He's a cutie! Well done!


----------



## laurie4

they are all just too cute and yes pat has brought joy to so many of us and also to the recipients thanks again pat and to you designer 1234 for making all this possible


----------



## KJKnitCro

Winston is a mini panda, delivered from sock yarn, and knit on 2.75mm needles. He sits 6" tall and waves at everyone that passes by. He may want to hitch a ride on someones shoulders for part of the parade, when his short legs tire.

Thank you so much, Pat, for your wonderfully adaptable patterns. As you can see, Winston worked out perfectly with small smooth yarn, on small needles. Lamby is made from the same ball of yarn.


----------



## OMgirl

My Panda-monium Bear was born tonight!
I named him "Wabi-Sabi" ... the art of imperfection.
Tho he is not perfect, I L O V E how he turned out!


----------



## lafranciskar

So many adorable pandas already! Looking forward to seeing lots more. It's amazing seeing how different they all are even though we're all using the same patterns.


----------



## MzBarnz

Now that Winston is one handsome little panda! Love the idea of using sock yarn to make a little guy. Very cute!


KJKnitCro said:


> Winston is a mini panda, delivered from sock yarn, and knit on 2.75mm needles. He sits 6" tall and waves at everyone that passes by. He may want to hitch a ride on someones shoulders for part of the parade, when his short legs tire.
> 
> Thank you so much, Pat, for your wonderfully adaptable patterns. As you can see, Winston worked out perfectly with small smooth yarn, on small needles. Lamby is made from the same ball of yarn.


----------



## blackat99

Lafranciskar , Charlie is lovely and looks so happy with Cherry Lark! Great work!!


----------



## blackat99

Irish Rose - Bailey is too cute! Well done!


----------



## blackat99

Jerseyfarmor said:


> Here is my small panda (with big eyes) . Thanks for having the class, it was fun doing it knowing that a lot of people is working on the same thing and thanks to Pat for her instructions!


Cutest Little Panda!


----------



## blackat99

KJKnitCro said:


> Winston is a mini panda, delivered from sock yarn, and knit on 2.75mm needles. He sits 6" tall and waves at everyone that passes by. He may want to hitch a ride on someones shoulders for part of the parade, when his short legs tire.
> 
> Thank you so much, Pat, for your wonderfully adaptable patterns. As you can see, Winston worked out perfectly with small smooth yarn, on small needles. Lamby is made from the same ball of yarn.


Winston looks so cute with Lamby! Your Panda is great KJKnitCro!


----------



## Gypsycream

OMgirl said:


> My Panda-monium Bear was born tonight!
> I named him "Wabi-Sabi" ... the art of imperfection.
> Tho he is not perfect, I L O V E how he turned out!


Wabi-Sabi is such a sweet panda, you can see his nature beaming through, I've a feeling he's an intelligent little boy, who watches and listens rather than gets involved.

Adorable!


----------



## Gypsycream

KJKnitCro said:


> Winston is a mini panda, delivered from sock yarn, and knit on 2.75mm needles. He sits 6" tall and waves at everyone that passes by. He may want to hitch a ride on someones shoulders for part of the parade, when his short legs tire.
> 
> Thank you so much, Pat, for your wonderfully adaptable patterns. As you can see, Winston worked out perfectly with small smooth yarn, on small needles. Lamby is made from the same ball of yarn.


Now I knew you would create a sweet panda because your lamb is so sweet too. How clever of you to knit Winston on small needles using a difficult yarn and just look what you achieved, a beautiful panda who is perfect in every way. Well done Winston is lovely and so sweet!


----------



## Gypsycream

lafranciskar said:


> Here is Charlie. He is the big panda and he was a difficult birth but after many hours of labor he finally arrived. He was made with Bernat boa on US 4 needles.


Charlie the Protector!!! Goodness he's a grand panda isn't he? I love him, he's perfect, so professional!! Now you have two beautiful pandas, each as different as the other. Well done, I hope you make more bears in the future


----------



## Gypsycream

irishrose24 said:


> I decided to add my Panda to the parade .My hubby nicknamed him "Wait-for- me" because he said he could picture him running to catch up with the parade yelling 'wait for me' ! However, I think I'll name him Bailey. He's the small panda, and I knitted him out of Simply Soft Caron. This is my first knitted bear and the first time I've posted a picture in a Parade. I've had a lot of fun and this pattern was awesome! Thanks for holding this class! I think I'll try the Pipsqueak for my next bear.


lol! I can just imagine him running to keep up too, bless your husband for painting that picture!! Bailey is a lovely name for a sweet panda, love that shy little face, he's adorable and I do like his colour and the yarn you chose. Pipsqueak seems to be a lovely yarn so I'm looking forwards to your next panda.

Thank you


----------



## Gypsycream

Jerseyfarmor said:


> Here is my small panda (with big eyes) . Thanks for having the class, it was fun doing it knowing that a lot of people is working on the same thing and thanks to Pat for her instructions!


Bless, what a lovely little panda, I do believe I have her twin sitting on my window sill!! Isn't it funny how sometimes they look very alike? She's totally sweet and adorable!! Well done


----------



## Gypsycream

Designer1234 said:


> *Pat (Gypsycream) how proud you must be of these wonderful little Pandas and the friends who you have made from your patterns*. They are not just buying patterns, they are your friends and have made a family of panda and other wonderful animal makers. I am sooooo impressed with the way you have written your pattern, and the way they all love their animals so much. My hat is off to you - It must be so satisfying for you to know you give so much pleasure to so many people.
> 
> I want to thank you publicly for designing the pattern, and for teaching our workshop. I have been watching all your posts and Kals since I started KP and am in awe of the wonderful little animals and the people who wait for your patterns and join together in a group to make them.
> 
> I hope you all are enjoying the workshop experience too. It has been an honor for us. Designer1234


Thank you for inviting me Designer1234, I've thoroughly enjoyed the experience, love the atmosphere and the friendly banter that goes on between the bear artists. Its lovely to work with such enthusiastic crafters and the pandas that are being produced, some with no help from me, are amazing, so professionally finished and all very lovely.

I'll be doing the step by step photos of my panda today, I hope they will be helpful to anyone feeling intimidated putting their panda together.

Hope to see a lot more finished pandas on this thread.

Many thanks for all your help keeping the workshop ticking over


----------



## chris kelly

Gypsycream said:


> Thank you for inviting me Designer1234, I've thoroughly enjoyed the experience, love the atmosphere and the friendly banter that goes on between the bear artists. Its lovely to work with such enthusiastic crafters and the pandas that are being produced, some with no help from me, are amazing, so professionally finished and all very lovely.
> 
> I'll be doing the step by step photos of my panda today, I hope they will be helpful to anyone feeling intimidated putting their panda together.
> 
> Hope to see a lot more finished pandas on this thread.
> 
> Many thanks for all your help keeping the workshop ticking over


Brilliantly said. I'm waiting to see your Panda. Here is little Miss-fit. During the very difficult labour and birth, she has been a sorry story, which is on the other thread. This is unfortunately not my best work and so to protect my other little Panda friends, I'll have another on the needles soon.


----------



## chris kelly

Designer1234 wrote:
Pat (Gypsycream) how proud you must be of these wonderful little Pandas and the friends who you have made from your patterns. They are not just buying patterns, they are your friends and have made a family of panda and other wonderful animal makers. I am sooooo impressed with the way you have written your pattern, and the way they all love their animals so much. My hat is off to you - It must be so satisfying for you to know you give so much pleasure to so many people. 

I want to thank you publicly for designing the pattern, and for teaching our workshop. I have been watching all your posts and Kals since I started KP and am in awe of the wonderful little animals and the people who wait for your patterns and join together in a group to make them.

I hope you all are enjoying the workshop experience too. It has been an honor for us. Designer1234

LOL. Dear me... Sorry Pat, The Quote I wanted to use, was the one from Designer 1234. I think I need to go back to bed. Haha.


----------



## Gypsycream

Bless her Chris, you fell out with her and didn't give her a chance! Naughty you! She's lovely and I'm sure she will be well loved by someone who will appreciate her x


----------



## Grammax8

chris kelly said:


> Brilliantly said. I'm waiting to see your Panda. Here is little Miss-fit. During the very difficult labour and birth, she has been a sorry story, which is on the other thread. This is unfortunately not my best work and so to protect my other little Panda friends, I'll have another on the needles soon.


Miss Fit is wonderful.....she brought a big smile to my face....great way to start the day...thank,you.


----------



## Grammax8

KJKnitCro...Winston is perfect. Will post my little 6 inch bear later. Yours is perfection...mine, not so much....congratulations.


----------



## Grammax8

OMgirl...Wabi Sabi is lovely....looks good to theses eyes....well done.


----------



## Gypsycream

This is the little panda I've been working alongside you all. He's knitted in Snowflake by Sirdar, chunky weight. Even though for demonstration purposes I did both the knit in and and sew on eye patches, I chose the knit in for this panda.


----------



## KJKnitCro

Grammax8 said:


> KJKnitCro...Winston is perfect. Will post my little 6 inch bear later. Yours is perfection...mine, not so much....congratulations.


I'm really happy that Winston is not alone in the "baby" parade. They really are fun to make. I am eagerly awaiting your mini. Minis have their own appeal. May their tribe increase!!!

I knew from the beginning that I would need to embroider the nose, but was really hoping I would be able to buy the eyes for Winston. On a recent trip to a fabric store, I happened upon a bin of buttons. Then I found a button that would easily pass for an eye. It was the center piece of a larger button that could be coloured with permanent marker. I bought 20 for $1.00! I have a mind to go back for more. It is no trick to embroider one eye; it's the other one that's the challenge. I ended up taking the head apart at the underside seam to insert the eyes, and securely sew them in place and connected to each other.. I doubt that I would gift him to a child, though. I still would embroider eyes for a child's toy, just to be safe.


----------



## Grammax8

Meet Ta Xiao: Chinese meaning Little One

Done on #3 needle with Perla by Lang. 
Sits 6 inches tall. Unfortunately tried to finish when I was overly tired and so not very happy with results. Under stuffed, arms sewn on sloppily, body twisted.....oh well, hopefully someone will like. D.

Lesson learned....don't do knitting or assembling when overly tired.


----------



## lafranciskar

chris kelly said:


> Brilliantly said. I'm waiting to see your Panda. Here is little Miss-fit. During the very difficult labour and birth, she has been a sorry story, which is on the other thread. This is unfortunately not my best work and so to protect my other little Panda friends, I'll have another on the needles soon.


Awe Chris she looks like she's a happy gal. I think she's great. Bet she'd have fun partying with my Padriac!


----------



## Gypsycream

Grammax8 said:


> Meet Ta Xiao: Chinese meaning Little One
> 
> Done on #3 needle with Perla by Lang.
> Sits 6 inches tall. Unfortunately tried to finish when I was overly tired and so not very happy with results. Under stuffed, arms sewn on sloppily, body twisted.....oh well, hopefully someone will like. D.
> 
> Lesson learned....don't do knitting or assembling when overly tired.


Aww, she's a lovely diddy panda with a very sweet face, looks just like a baby panda. She's lovely!!


----------



## KJKnitCro

Grammax8 said:


> Meet Ta Xiao: Chinese meaning Little One
> 
> Done on #3 needle with Perla by Lang.
> Sits 6 inches tall. Unfortunately tried to finish when I was overly tired and so not very happy with results. Under stuffed, arms sewn on sloppily, body twisted.....oh well, hopefully someone will like. D.
> 
> Lesson learned....don't do knitting or assembling when overly tired.


Ta Xiao is sooo precious, Grammax8. Shu Fang is so good with her baby in her arms. She'll take good care of your baby in this parade. Love them both. Now Grammax8, have a good rest; you've earned it for birthing so late in the day!!


----------



## Grammax8

KJKnitCro.....you are so sweet, thank you for your kind words.


----------



## Shelly4545

On my lunch break at work....can't wait to get home to continue my pandA... I applaud everyone here for completing beautiful pandas... Especially those who are able to use fur yarn... I will be starting over using plain worsted or DK Yarn..the fur yarn is somewhat frustrating for me and at this rate I'll never give birth... Let alone become pregnant... LOVE THEM ALL... Shelly...


----------



## MzBarnz

LOL Oh, Shelly... you'll do fine! Good for you for using the plain yarn. You will happy, I'm sure of it!


Shelly4545 said:


> On my lunch break at work....can't wait to get home to continue my pandA... I applaud everyone here for completing beautiful pandas... Especially those who are able to use fur yarn... I will be starting over using plain worsted or DK Yarn..the fur yarn is somewhat frustrating for me and at this rate I'll never give birth... Let alone become pregnant... LOVE THEM ALL... Shelly...


----------



## arlenecc

chris kelly said:


> Here is little Miss-fit. During the very difficult labour and birth, she has been a sorry story, which is on the other thread. This is unfortunately not my best work and so to protect my other little Panda friends, I'll have another on the needles soon.


I think she is adorable and definitely not a mis-fit.


----------



## MzBarnz

(To the Naughty Step for Chris, I'd say..... LOL! Love you, Chris!)


Gypsycream said:


> Bless her Chris, you fell out with her and didn't give her a chance! Naughty you! She's lovely and I'm sure she will be well loved by someone who will appreciate her x


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Lee-Ann

Hi, my name is Mouse. I was borned at 1430 EST today. Mom says she called me mouse because every time she makes bears they always look like a mouse. I don't think I look like a mouse. Mom used Bernat Pipsqueak yarn in ****** white and Aqua.


----------



## jumbleburt

Lee-Ann said:


> Hi, my name is Mouse. I was borned at 1430 EST today. Mom says she called me mouse because every time she makes bears they always look like a mouse. I don't think I look like a mouse. Mom used Bernat Pipsqueak yarn in ****** white and Aqua.


No I don't think you look like a mouse either - you're a cute bear!


----------



## Gypsycream

Lee-Ann said:


> Hi, my name is Mouse. I was borned at 1430 EST today. Mom says she called me mouse because every time she makes bears they always look like a mouse. I don't think I look like a mouse. Mom used Bernat Pipsqueak yarn in ****** white and Aqua.


Well tell your mum she's wrong, you look like a very loveable panda!!!


----------



## Lee-Ann

Gypsycream said:


> Well tell your mum she's wrong, you look like a very loveable panda!!!


Named him before I assembled him but Mouse still suites him.


----------



## chris kelly

AWWW Lee-Ann, Mouse is adorable. I love her colours. And what a cutie, teeny L'll Bear. Out of curiosity, How tall is mouse?


----------



## Lee-Ann

chris kelly said:


> AWWW Lee-Ann, Mouse is adorable. I love her colours. And what a cutie, teeny L'll Bear. Out of curiosity, How tall is mouse?


Mouse is about 121/2 inches tall, sitting.


----------



## Bobglory

Finished! I had soooo much fun with this. 

What a fantastic workshop! 

Gigi


----------



## Scrags

I've finished . Meet Aloysius made with dmc Brazilia Lame yarn and stylecraft chunky black and white . 
Thank you gypsycream love the result from your pattern 
Scrags


----------



## Gypsycream

Scrags said:


> I've finished . Meet Aloysius made with dmc Brazilia Lame yarn and stylecraft chunky black and white .
> Thank you gypsycream love the result from your pattern
> Scrags


Oh how beautiful is this panda??? Love him


----------



## judybug52

Meet BOO. What fun to knit this panda. My first , but not my last gypsycream animal. Well I did sneak a pocket bunny in before I had my panda sewed up. Thanks for a wonderful workshop .


----------



## blackat99

Lee-Ann said:


> Hi, my name is Mouse. I was borned at 1430 EST today. Mom says she called me mouse because every time she makes bears they always look like a mouse. I don't think I look like a mouse. Mom used Bernat Pipsqueak yarn in ****** white and Aqua.


Your Panda and Pinky Bear are lovely! Aren't these designs great!

Poor Mouse might get and identity crisis - perhaps Mickey would be a better name!!

:thumbup:


----------



## blackat99

judybug52 said:


> Meet BOO. What fun to knit this panda. My first , but not my last gypsycream animal. Well I did sneak a pocket bunny in before I had my panda sewed up. Thanks for a wonderful workshop .


Wonderful Panda, Judybug. Looking forward to seeing more of your Gypsycream knitting!


----------



## blackat99

Scrags said:


> I've finished . Meet Aloysius made with dmc Brazilia Lame yarn and stylecraft chunky black and white .
> Thank you gypsycream love the result from your pattern
> Scrags


Aloysius is a grand Panda! Love the Yarn!!


----------



## blackat99

chris kelly said:


> Brilliantly said. I'm waiting to see your Panda. Here is little Miss-fit. During the very difficult labour and birth, she has been a sorry story, which is on the other thread. This is unfortunately not my best work and so to protect my other little Panda friends, I'll have another on the needles soon.


Aaaaah Chris! Miss-Fit is beautiful. Don't tell her you are unhappy about her - she is lovely - and you managed to create a Girl! How clever are you!

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## blackat99

Gypsycream said:


> This is the little panda I've been working alongside you all. He's knitted in Snowflake by Sirdar, chunky weight. Even though for demonstration purposes I did both the knit in and and sew on eye patches, I chose the knit in for this panda.


Lovely Little Panda Gypsycream. Ultimate perfection!

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## blackat99

Grammax8 said:


> Meet Ta Xiao: Chinese meaning Little One
> 
> Done on #3 needle with Perla by Lang.
> Sits 6 inches tall. Unfortunately tried to finish when I was overly tired and so not very happy with results. Under stuffed, arms sewn on sloppily, body twisted.....oh well, hopefully someone will like. D.
> 
> Lesson learned....don't do knitting or assembling when overly tired.


Your Pandas are beautiful, Grammax8! No sign of any mistakes there! 
I also try to avoid doing anything tricky when tired!


----------



## KJKnitCro

If I counted right, we have 39 pandas in the parade right now. WOW, what a colourful line-up they are! What characters!!! As I read the posts, I see there are many still being delivered. We are looking forward to SEEING all of you join in.


----------



## Shelly4545

chris kelly said:


> Brilliantly said. I'm waiting to see your Panda. Here is little Miss-fit. During the very difficult labour and birth, she has been a sorry story, which is on the other thread. This is unfortunately not my best work and so to protect my other little Panda friends, I'll have another on the needles soon.


Chris, your panda is delightful... She's blushing... Stop criticizing her or you will give her a complex... She is quite lovely... Shelly


----------



## Gypsycream

judybug52 said:


> Meet BOO. What fun to knit this panda. My first , but not my last gypsycream animal. Well I did sneak a pocket bunny in before I had my panda sewed up. Thanks for a wonderful workshop .


Boo is a delightful panda. The strange thing is I have her twin sat here at home with me lol! Its strange how some of them resemble each other.

She's just lovely, well done


----------



## judybug52

Gypsycream said:


> Boo is a delightful panda. The strange thing is I have her twin sat here at home with me lol! Its strange how some of them resemble each other.
> 
> She's just lovely, well done


Thank you. I enjoy doing these animals. You have made a great pattern that even a beginner like me can do. I just love my pocket bunny also! Thanks for doing this workshop! I so enjoyed it! Judy


----------



## tambirrer58

Here is my small panda finally finished. He is made with Bernat boa and red heart soft for contrasts. The first of many. Next is a large panda.


----------



## Gypsycream

tambirrer58 said:


> Here is my small panda finally finished. He is made with Bernat boa and red heart soft for contrasts. The first of many. Next is a large panda.


Oh bless! I've said it before but another little one that matches one of my sample knits! How amazing is that? He is adorable, such a sweet happy face. Well done!!


----------



## Earl Girl

tambirrer58 said:


> Here is my small panda finally finished. He is made with Bernat boa and red heart soft for contrasts. The first of many. Next is a large panda.


He is sooooo handsome! You have done a beautiful job. And it was well worth waiting until daylight to see him in your beautiful tree! My pandas would get lost in the snow if I took outdoor shots!


----------



## tambirrer58

Gypsycream said:


> Oh bless! I've said it before but another little one that matches one of my sample knits! How amazing is that? He is adorable, such a sweet happy face. Well done!!


Thank you! Did I get the eyes in the right spot? I thought maybe they should be higher?


----------



## Gypsycream

tambirrer58 said:


> Thank you! Did I get the eyes in the right spot? I thought maybe they should be higher?


Nope they are perfect! Well for me, I like them to sit on the muzzle exactly as you have them.

Look at your's twin sister!! the one on the left, its amazing lol!


----------



## tambirrer58

Ah ha. That's where she went! Lol.


----------



## Gypsycream

tambirrer58 said:


> Ah ha. That's where she went! Lol.


Separated at birth?? Isn't it odd?


----------



## MzBarnz

Oh he's beautiful!!! Love him sitting in the tree!


tambirrer58 said:


> Here is my small panda finally finished. He is made with Bernat boa and red heart soft for contrasts. The first of many. Next is a large panda.


----------



## tambirrer58

MzBarnz said:


> Oh he's beautiful!!! Love him sitting in the tree!


Awe, Thanks Donna! You always have such great photo shoots, I took a lesson from you!


----------



## Pippen

MzBarnz said:


> Here is Blue Panda's sister, Blossom! She wanted to climb up in the peach tree like her brother did because the blossoms were so pretty and she insisted that would be her name! She was a very careful little panda not to knock any of the blossoms off and while she was up there, saw some teeny tiny peaches starting to grow! Hmmmmm.... she just whispered that maybe she needs a sister named "Peaches" in a pretty peach color.... I'll have to look into that, I guess.
> 
> Oh... I used Bernat Boa for little Blossom. Not the most fun yarn to work with, but it sure does make up nice. This is the small panda pattern, although she doesn't think she's small.


Wow, just as beautiful as the black and the blue pandas!!!


----------



## chris kelly

Can I just say how amazed I am at the standard of Pandas lining up in this Parade. I think Pat should be very proud of herself for designing a pattern that we're all managing extremely well. I'm so pleased we have got so many new 'Bearers'. I've started another Panda; this one is a complete mix of blue and lemon, boa and mohair. It will be interesting. I've also just placed another Duckling in my pond, and have a couple of tiny Bears from the Gypsycream range. Well done to you all.


----------



## tambirrer58

MzBarnz said:


> Here is Blue Panda's sister, Blossom! She wanted to climb up in the peach tree like her brother did because the blossoms were so pretty and she insisted that would be her name! She was a very careful little panda not to knock any of the blossoms off and while she was up there, saw some teeny tiny peaches starting to grow! Hmmmmm.... she just whispered that maybe she needs a sister named "Peaches" in a pretty peach color.... I'll have to look into that, I guess.
> 
> Oh... I used Bernat Boa for little Blossom. Not the most fun yarn to work with, but it sure does make up nice. This is the small panda pattern, although she doesn't think she's small.


I love Blossom!! So pretty!! and yes, please make Peaches!


----------



## Linday

It looks like you are all having a lot of fun. I wish I had been able to join in but not this time. We will have to have a Gypsycream Animal Picnic to celebrate the coming of Spring, that is if Spring ever comes.


----------



## OMgirl

tambirrer58 said:


> Here is my small panda finally finished. He is made with Bernat boa and red heart soft for contrasts. The first of many. Next is a large panda.


tambirrir58, I'm jealous that you have a tree in which to pose your panda!!! Here is what we are still dealing with:


----------



## chris kelly

Linday said:


> It looks like you are all having a lot of fun. I wish I had been able to join in but not this time. We will have to have a Gypsycream Animal Picnic to celebrate the coming of Spring, that is if Spring ever comes.


Now that's a thought. I wonder how many KPers have knitted a Gypsycream Huggable? Or should it be the other way round... How many haven't knitted one?? Does anyone know how many are in the Workshop now? The last count reached 200, I believe.


----------



## tintin63

Chris, I have Pats patterns for big bear, cuddly bear, Puppy Dog and now Panda. BUT no Huggable Bear.  
So I'm #1


----------



## blackat99

tambirrer58 said:


> Here is my small panda finally finished. He is made with Bernat boa and red heart soft for contrasts. The first of many. Next is a large panda.


What a dear Little Panda! Well done!


----------



## laurie4

OMgirl said:


> tambirrir58, I'm jealous that you have a tree in which to pose your panda!!! Here is what we are still dealing with:


boy I wish I lived where you are we have about 4 feet here and snowbanks are so high lol


----------



## tambirrer58

OMgirl said:


> tambirrir58, I'm jealous that you have a tree in which to pose your panda!!!
> Wow. We have spring here. I do love snow but not that much when it lasts for weeks


----------



## kidbear

She's adorable.Some will love her if you want you can send her my way.
She's beautiful :thumbup:


----------



## kidbear

chris kelly said:


> Brilliantly said. I'm waiting to see your Panda. Here is little Miss-fit. During the very difficult labour and birth, she has been a sorry story, which is on the other thread. This is unfortunately not my best work and so to protect my other little Panda friends, I'll have another on the needles soon.


Did reply wrong.She is adorable.I am sure someone will love her. You can send her my way.She's beautiful.


----------



## kidbear

Grammax8 said:


> Meet Ta Xiao: Chinese meaning Little One
> 
> Done on #3 needle with Perla by Lang.
> Sits 6 inches tall. Unfortunately tried to finish when I was overly tired and so not very happy with results. Under stuffed, arms sewn on sloppily, body twisted.....oh well, hopefully someone will like. D.
> 
> Lesson learned....don't do knitting or assembling when overly tired.


She is great.A real Baby


----------



## kidbear

lafranciskar said:


> Here is Charlie. He is the big panda and he was a difficult birth but after many hours of labor he finally arrived. He was made with Bernat boa on US 4 needles.


All these Pandas are just great they all have a different look and personality.Everyone is special.


----------



## Pegsay

Tulip was created with Bernat Pipsqueak yarn. I have 8 grandchildren, but only one granddaughter, so this panda has already found a new home. I'm not real happy with the muzzle and the ear placement, but that just gives me something to strive for on my next one. Thank you Pat for a great class!


----------



## kidbear

Tulip is fantastic. Your Granddaughter will love here.


----------



## arlenecc

Nothing wrong with her ears! Another girl- whats with that?
So many boys with the other bears, but Panda girls rule! Very sweet - nice job, mama.


----------



## blackat99

Pegsay said:


> Tulip was created with Bernat Pipsqueak yarn. I have 8 grandchildren, but only one granddaughter, so this panda has already found a new home. I'm not real happy with the muzzle and the ear placement, but that just gives me something to strive for on my next one. Thank you Pat for a great class!


Tulip is a perfect Panda. Love the pink!


----------



## chris kelly

Pegsay, your Tulip is perfect. She wouldn't be Tulip if she had her ears in a different place or if she had a different muzzle. Just remember this for your next one..... You don't make them; they make you.


----------



## Pegsay

Thanks for all the nice comments!


----------



## blackat99

chris kelly said:


> Pegsay, your Tulip is perfect. She wouldn't be Tulip if she had her ears in a different place or if she had a different muzzle. Just remember this for your next one..... You don't make them; they make you.


Chris, you are so right! It is amazing the way that happens!

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## chris kelly

blackat99 said:


> Chris, you are so right! It is amazing the way that happens!
> 
> :thumbup: :thumbup:


Well , I'm sure I'm a different person since I've become an Artophile. Haha.


----------



## MzBarnz

Well, hello, Tulip! Aren't you the sweetest little panda! That Pipsqueak yarn take some getting used to, but doesn't it make the nicest bears?

Hey, Pat... got us another girl panda! I think it must be the eyes. They are all so sweet!


Pegsay said:


> Tulip was created with Bernat Pipsqueak yarn. I have 8 grandchildren, but only one granddaughter, so this panda has already found a new home. I'm not real happy with the muzzle and the ear placement, but that just gives me something to strive for on my next one. Thank you Pat for a great class!


----------



## MzBarnz

I think it's the way the eyes are, don't you? And yes... Panda girls RULE! LOL


arlenecc said:


> Nothing wrong with her ears! Another girl- whats with that?
> So many boys with the other bears, but Panda girls rule! Very sweet - nice job, mama.


----------



## chris kelly

MzBarnz said:


> I think it's the way the eyes are, don't you? And yes... Panda girls RULE! LOL


Donna, I think we are going to have to do a 'Search for Boy Pandas' now. They certainly are a rarity in this Pandamonium. I do think it's lovely that the Workshop is a female dominated sanctuary. Sorry you guys out there, but you rule the other bears.


----------



## tambirrer58

Pegsay said:


> Tulip was created with Bernat Pipsqueak yarn. I have 8 grandchildren, but only one granddaughter, so this panda has already found a new home. I'm not real happy with the muzzle and the ear placement, but that just gives me something to strive for on my next one. Thank you Pat for a great class!


Very cute. She will love her. Do I see light pink as the contrast on the paws and ears?


----------



## Pegsay

tambirrer58 said:


> Very cute. She will love her. Do I see light pink as the contrast on the paws and ears?


The paws, ears and muzzle were done with Bernat Satin in sea shell and snow.


----------



## MzBarnz

Nah, Chris... we're doing just fine with our majority of girl pandas! LOL And they are ALL such beauties!!


chris kelly said:


> Donna, I think we are going to have to do a 'Search for Boy Pandas' now. They certainly are a rarity in this Pandamonium. I do think it's lovely that the Workshop is a female dominated sanctuary. Sorry you guys out there, but you rule the other bears.


----------



## Designer1234

Bobglory said:


> Finished! I had soooo much fun with this.
> 
> What a fantastic workshop!
> 
> Gigi


Gigi - I love him -- I love his sweet face. I think he is once of the boys. Great job!!


----------



## Bonnie7591

Wow! What a lot of unique & beautiful pandas. I can't wait til I can get back to knitting & make one, another 1.5 weeks with my sling.


----------



## Bobglory

Designer1234 said:


> Gigi - I love him -- I love his sweet face. I think he is once of the boys. Great job!!


Thank you! I agree he is one of the boys.

My sons girlfriend took one look, let out a squeal and then gave him a big cuddle. So needless to say he went home with her tonight lol. I guess I'll have to make another.....

Gigi


----------



## KJKnitCro

tambirrer58 said:


> Here is my small panda finally finished. He is made with Bernat boa and red heart soft for contrasts. The first of many. Next is a large panda.


Your panda is adorable sitting there in the blossoms. So handsome.


----------



## Gypsycream

Pegsay said:


> Tulip was created with Bernat Pipsqueak yarn. I have 8 grandchildren, but only one granddaughter, so this panda has already found a new home. I'm not real happy with the muzzle and the ear placement, but that just gives me something to strive for on my next one. Thank you Pat for a great class!


Another beautiful little girl  Loving all these girls!! She's a very pretty colour


----------



## lil rayma

Here is Tulip. She made her debut yesterday in the picture section, and today she is ready to join the parade. A very special thank you goes out to Gypsycream and Designer1234 for this wonderful workshop. It has been so much fun.


----------



## Gypsycream

lil rayma said:


> Here is Tulip. She made her debut yesterday in the picture section, and today she is ready to join the parade. A very special thank you goes out to Gypsycream and Designer1234 for this wonderful workshop. It has been so much fun.


Welcome to the parade Tulip  I saw you in the pictures section yesterday, so pleased to decided to join the parade


----------



## Shelly4545

Pegsay said:


> Tulip was created with Bernat Pipsqueak yarn. I have 8 grandchildren, but only one granddaughter, so this panda has already found a new home. I'm not real happy with the muzzle and the ear placement, but that just gives me something to strive for on my next one. Thank you Pat for a great class!


She is so soft and cuddly ... Beautiful knitting... Love her💝💝💝💝


----------



## MzBarnz

How beautiful! Love the colors you used for Tulip. Welcome to the parade, little girl!


lil rayma said:


> Here is Tulip. She made her debut yesterday in the picture section, and today she is ready to join the parade. A very special thank you goes out to Gypsycream and Designer1234 for this wonderful workshop. It has been so much fun.


----------



## Shelly4545

lil rayma said:


> Here is Tulip. She made her debut yesterday in the picture section, and today she is ready to join the parade. A very special thank you goes out to Gypsycream and Designer1234 for this wonderful workshop. It has been so much fun.


Another girl... Yeah for the girls... Tulip is so strikingly beautiful... Wonderful colors.... And beautiful knitting...🐼🐼🐼🐼🐼


----------



## KJKnitCro

Tulip is beautiful, lil rayma! She looks like she'll not miss a thing.


----------



## lafranciskar

Have been enjoying seeing all the pandas. It is amazing how there are more girls than boys. Guess its just the panda's nature to be sweeter.


----------



## KateB

These are all gorgeous! I haven't made one yet (although I've made a lot of Pat's other toys) I'll need to get a move on. :thumbup:


----------



## MzBarnz

Forgot to mention to everyone.... See, you don't need to use furry yarn to make a panda. Look how gorgeous lil rayma's turned out using plain yarn! I'm going to make up the next few in worsted because I have so much in my stash and this is a great way to try different combinations of colors as well. Lil rayma.... again, I LOVE little Tulip!!! She's precious!


lil rayma said:


> Here is Tulip. She made her debut yesterday in the picture section, and today she is ready to join the parade. A very special thank you goes out to Gypsycream and Designer1234 for this wonderful workshop. It has been so much fun.


----------



## lil rayma

MzBarnz said:


> Forgot to mention to everyone.... See, you don't need to use furry yarn to make a panda. Look how gorgeous lil rayma's turned out using plain yarn! I'm going to make up the next few in worsted because I have so much in my stash and this is a great way to try different combinations of colors as well. Lil rayma.... again, I LOVE little Tulip!!! She's precious!


Thank you, so much, and I can't wait to see your pandas made from your stash. I bet they will be great.


----------



## Wyldeflower

After much delay, Liulang Zhe (vagabond) is delivered.


----------



## Grammax8

He's wonderful. Thanks for posting.


----------



## lafranciskar

Love him! You did a fantastic job on him.


----------



## jumbleburt

Wyldeflower, forgive me but I think he looks more like a panda Godfather - I wouldn't mess with him.


----------



## Gypsycream

Wyldeflower said:


> After much delay, Liulang Zhe (vagabond) is delivered.


Goodness what a wonderful panda Liulang Zhe is! What a character, certainly wouldn't be mistaking this tough guy for a little girl!

He's simply majestically wonderful!


----------



## Wyldeflower

Thanks, Gypsycream for a fantastic pattern and KAL class. Love all of the pandas posted so far.


----------



## trish2222

jumbleburt said:


> Wyldeflower, forgive me but I think he looks more like a panda Godfather - I wouldn't mess with him.


Definitely a man - he's wonderful - so much character :thumbup:


----------



## Gypsycream

Wyldeflower said:


> Thanks, Gypsycream for a fantastic pattern and KAL class. Love all of the pandas posted so far.


Aww thank you  I hope I've inspired you to make more bears/animals.


----------



## MzBarnz

Aw, yes! A man panda for sure! He is wonderful, Wyldeflower!!!!! Is that the big panda pattern or the small? What yarn did you use? I have some long eyelash, but I was a little worried using it on the small panda, but yours turned out perfect! Great job!


----------



## Wyldeflower

MzBarnz said:


> Aw, yes! A man panda for sure! He is wonderful, Wyldeflower!!!!! Is that the big panda pattern or the small? What yarn did you use? I have some long eyelash, but I was a little worried using it on the small panda, but yours turned out perfect! Great job!


Zhe is the large panda, made with Bernat Bella. Have plans to make the small, but not with that yarn.


----------



## Wyldeflower

Gypsycream said:


> Aww thank you  I hope I've inspired you to make more bears/animals.


I have done cheeky monkey, 2 baby bears and a kitten, all given away. I am currently working on a puppy dog.


----------



## Gypsycream

Wyldeflower said:


> I have done cheeky monkey, 2 baby bears and a kitten, all given away. I am currently working on a puppy dog.


Well you certainly don't need any inspiration then lol! Thank you for your support, I really appreciate it


----------



## Wyldeflower

jumbleburt said:


> Wyldeflower, forgive me but I think he looks more like a panda Godfather - I wouldn't mess with him.


Jiaofu


----------



## Chocolatechips

mmrmein said:


> I wasn't going to post pic of my Panda. But even tho 1 arm is longer & he has a coat like a zebra, here it is.


 I LOVE your panda! I smiled the second I viewed your photo. Great job! I'm still working on mine...


----------



## MzBarnz

I do believe I got another boy! He is a little shy, it seems, but he is happy to be here.


----------



## Gypsycream

MzBarnz said:


> I do believe I got another boy! He is a little shy, it seems, but he is happy to be here.


You are getting a nice mix of boys and girls Donna and this is a lovely little boy. What a lot of pandas you have created, you have an "embarrassment" of pandas lol!


----------



## MzBarnz

Thank you, Pat! I used the snowflake yarn for the black and some off brand white I found at the discount store. The 2 yarns went very well together. Now I have to think of what color to make next! Love this!


Gypsycream said:


> You are getting a nice mix of boys and girls Donna and this is a lovely little boy. What a lot of pandas you have created, you have an "embarrassment" of pandas lol!


----------



## KJKnitCro

Yes, Donna, your new boy is handsome, and part of a great family.


----------



## Gypsycream

MzBarnz said:


> Thank you, Pat! I used the snowflake yarn for the black and some off brand white I found at the discount store. The 2 yarns went very well together. Now I have to think of what color to make next! Love this!


You wanted to try Snowflake, now you have, bet you don't want to repeat the experience lol! But it does make lovely bears


----------



## MzBarnz

You know, Pat... actually I don't think it was that bad. I've got enough to make another which I hope to be making soon!


Gypsycream said:


> You wanted to try Snowflake, now you have, bet you don't want to repeat the experience lol! But it does make lovely bears


----------



## chris kelly

MzBarnz said:


> Thank you, Pat! I used the snowflake yarn for the black and some off brand white I found at the discount store. The 2 yarns went very well together. Now I have to think of what color to make next! Love this!


AWWWW Donna. What a gorgeous little family. I've now decided to keep my black and white family, but any more will be sent to adoption agencies, including the pink and black, Miss-Fit . I'm going to have a go at a multi-coloured Panda next.... much to the disgust of my father. He adores my Giant Panda and is adamant they should all be black and white, as he's seen real ones living free in China, so I might have to knit another Long eyelash, Big Panda. I've gone to the extreme now and I'm knitting key-ring bears for Mum's friends. Now that's a challenge.


----------



## chris kelly

AWWWW Wyldeflower, Vagabond's adorable and yes he does have a look of superiority about him. Maybe he should sit up high and look down at all his subjects, to make sure they are behaving themselves. I think we've probably knitted more Pandas than there are real Giant Pandas left in their natural environment in the wild.


----------



## tambirrer58

MzBarnz said:


> I do believe I got another boy! He is a little shy, it seems, but he is happy to be here.


Wow another nice one! You are fast. Where do you find the time? And are the eyepatches separate?


----------



## Grammax8

MzBarnz...your family is wonderful. Your shy one is quite at home with all. He'll fit in beautifully in the parade ....congratulations. You are an angel with donating them to children....a lovely blessing.


----------



## blackat99

lil rayma said:


> Here is Tulip. She made her debut yesterday in the picture section, and today she is ready to join the parade. A very special thank you goes out to Gypsycream and Designer1234 for this wonderful workshop. It has been so much fun.


Tulip is too cute! The colours look great!


----------



## blackat99

Wyldeflower said:


> After much delay, Liulang Zhe (vagabond) is delivered.


He lives up to his name and has a real tousled look! You did a good job!


----------



## blackat99

MzBarnz said:


> I do believe I got another boy! He is a little shy, it seems, but he is happy to be here.


Donna, another perfect Panda! Love the group photo! 
What do the Girls think of all the Pandas taking over their domain - Lol!!!!


----------



## catlover1960

Well this was definitely a difficult birth. Was in labor for 2 1/2 days, but the end result is worth all of the work.


----------



## blackat99

catlover1960 said:


> Well this was definitely a difficult birth. Was in labor for 2 1/2 days, but the end result is worth all of the work.


Your Panda is gorgeous! Well done!


----------



## lafranciskar

Seeing all these cute pandas I really want to make another but need to get some other things done first. Everyone has done an amazing job on them!


----------



## SouthernGirl

adorable


----------



## Gypsycream

catlover1960 said:


> Well this was definitely a difficult birth. Was in labor for 2 1/2 days, but the end result is worth all of the work.


Well she was well worth the effort! She's adorable  You chose a very difficult yarn to work with but it has made a lovely panda


----------



## MzBarnz

Oh, catlover! What a great panda! He looks like he could be my last one's twin! Is that snowflake yarn? Very, very sweet!


catlover1960 said:


> Well this was definitely a difficult birth. Was in labor for 2 1/2 days, but the end result is worth all of the work.


----------



## MzBarnz

tambirrer58 said:


> Awe, Thanks Donna! You always have such great photo shoots, I took a lesson from you!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Ritaw

Donna , all you pandas are so delightful ! All individual and full of character . Xx


----------



## wendieh

Lovely pandas


----------



## wendieh

Here is mine she is purple and white, made to look like a panda that is on a childrens series that we have in the uk, called same smile, this one is mish from the 3 pandas featured, need to make two more a green one and a orange one, moosh and mogo, granddaughter Perrie loves these pandas her mummy asked me to make them for her, so used Pat's fab pattern.


----------



## Gypsycream

wendieh said:


> Here is mine she is purple and white, made to look like a panda that is on a childrens series that we have in the uk, called same smile, this one is mish from the 3 pandas featured, need to make two more a green one and a orange one, moosh and mogo, granddaughter Perrie loves these pandas her mummy asked me to make them for her, so used Pat's fab pattern.


Do you know I was just going to say this looks like one of the pandas from the childrens show and then I read your note!! In fact I think its better than the pandas they use on the childrens show don't you?

How clever of you! Your granddaughter is going to love you, especially when you do the other two. But I'll not show my grandson these photos or I'll know what I'll be knitting lol! He loves that show too!


----------



## wendieh

Thanks Pat, here she is with, it grabbed it first thing when she came in this morning, she is 2 in May


----------



## Gypsycream

wendieh said:


> Thanks Pat, here she is with, it grabbed it first thing when she came in this morning, she is 2 in May


How beautiful your granddaughter is! Yep, I think the panda is a hit lol!

I've got my grandson here for a couple of days, he had a good night and is now full of beans lol! Keep you young heh?


----------



## blackat99

Wendieh - what a lovely photo of your Granddaughter and the Purple Panda! She loves it! Your Panda is cute!


----------



## Grammax8

Oh my, such wonderful pandas. Seeing the young ones responding is pure joy. There are soooo many talented toy makers here...makes one's heart sing . Welcome everyone to the magical world of toy land.


----------



## barbara55

wendieh said:


> Thanks Pat, here she is with, it grabbed it first thing when she came in this morning, she is 2 in May


Wow Wendy you cracked on with that after being ill at the start, hope to have mine complete by tomorrow.


----------



## catlover1960

Thanks for the complements everyone. This panda still needs a name. I haven't decided if it is a boy or a girl but am leaning towards a boy. I may name him Beau. Any other suggestions are welcome.

MzBarnz, the yarn was a Hobby Lobby yarn called fleece-lite. I made the small panda and used size US 8 needles. This was my first ever bear. It took a little less the the full ball of white and just over one ball of the black.



MzBarnz said:


> Oh, catlover! What a great panda! He looks like he could be my last one's twin! Is that snowflake yarn? Very, very sweet!


----------



## wendieh

Thank Barbara, with two more to get done I had to get a move on, and its an easy pattern, pat does not put loads of increase and decrease so lots of straight knitting,
Just agreed to do another set of 3 pandas, my daughters friend came around with her daughter , there is a weeks diffrence in the babies age, she asked, well begged more like it, for me to make a set for kourts 2 birthday at the end may, so plenty of time to get them done.


----------



## wanorniron

Newest member of the Panda family, and more to come.


----------



## MzBarnz

Wendieh... what a sweet purple panda you got there and a precious granddaughter who loves her new best friend! Fantastic!


----------



## Gypsycream

catlover1960 said:


> Thanks for the complements everyone. This panda still needs a name. I haven't decided if it is a boy or a girl but am leaning towards a boy. I may name him Beau. Any other suggestions are welcome.
> 
> MzBarnz, the yarn was a Hobby Lobby yarn called fleece-lite. I made the small panda and used size US 8 needles. This was my first ever bear. It took a little less the the full ball of white and just over one ball of the black.


I was really worried about your choice of yarn, just shows what I know heh? He, yes I think you are right its a little boy, worked out wonderful in that yarn!


----------



## Gypsycream

wanorniron said:


> Newest member of the Panda family, and more to come.


I saw this lovely panda on the picture section, he's delightful, love the curly yarn. What is it? See you have been bitten by the bear bug lol!


----------



## Rainebo

LOVE seeing all these wonderful, sweet pandas on parade here! Well done! :thumbup: 

Pat, you've done a fantastic job with the workshop and must be so happy with the lovely results, seeing the births of all the pandas!


----------



## wanorniron

Gypsycream said:


> I saw this lovely panda on the picture section, he's delightful, love the curly yarn. What is it? See you have been bitten by the bear bug lol!


I certainly have been infected by the bear bug. Posted on the picture section before figuring out how to post on the Parade. I used eyelash yarn for this one and am now creating the small bear (not panda). Will post a picture when delivered.


----------



## bevmckay

Little Panda joins his dad in the parade!


----------



## inkie

bevmckay said:


> Little Panda joins his dad in the parade!


You've made a very cute couple! Love them. And they sit how panda's are supposed to sit: lazy, lazy, lazy...
Good job!


----------



## MzBarnz

I agree with Inkie... lazy, cute pandas! Great job, Bev!


inkie said:


> You've made a very cute couple! Love them. And they sit how panda's are supposed to sit: lazy, lazy, lazy...
> Good job!


----------



## bevmckay

Thanks you two.. I love Pats patterns.


----------



## flyty1n

bevmckay said:


> Thanks you two.. I love Pats patterns.


I,too, love the pattern and the kindness of Pat in helping with it.


----------



## flyty1n

bevmckay said:


> Thanks you two.. I love Pats patterns.


I,too, love the pattern and the kindness of Pat in helping with it.


----------



## flyty1n

bevmckay said:


> Thanks you two.. I love Pats patterns.


I,too, love the pattern and the kindness of Pat in helping with it.


----------



## trish2222

Rainebo said:


> LOVE seeing all these wonderful, sweet pandas on parade here! Well done! :thumbup:
> 
> Pat, you've done a fantastic job with the workshop and must be so happy with the lovely results, seeing the births of all the pandas!


Couldn't have said it better Rainebo, so I'm quoting you.

As for mine being born soon, I think I need induced - I've been in labour for a week :lol:


----------



## wendieh

Georgous


----------



## wendieh

bevmckay said:


> Little Panda joins his dad in the parade!


Going to have to make a large panda soon for myself to keep


----------



## Pegsay

Just went back through the parade and was impressed all over again by the adorable pandas! They each show their own personalities.


----------



## slc25336

I can't figure out how to post a picture on this link? When I click on pictures it takes me to the picture page. I posted my pictures under that page but would like to have him in the panda parade also.


----------



## blackat99

bevmckay said:


> Little Panda joins his dad in the parade!


A Chip off the Old block! Lol! How Cute!


----------



## tintin63

slc25336 said:


> I can't figure out how to post a picture on this link? When I click on pictures it takes me to the picture page. I posted my pictures under that page but would like to have him in the panda parade also.


Hi If you posted a reply you can post you picture too. Its all on the same screen. Once you've clicked 'reply' go to the bottom of the page where it says 'file/picture attachments. click on 'browse' choose the picture from your computer that you want to use and click on it twice it will automatically load onto the reply. It may take a short while depending on the size of the document but NEVER Press 'preview' or you loose the picture, just be patient it will come. If you want you can add wording to the picture by typing in the box next to the 'browse' button. You can also write in the usual way at the top.
Hope this helps.


----------



## lil rayma

slc25336 said:


> I can't figure out how to post a picture on this link? When I click on pictures it takes me to the picture page. I posted my pictures under that page but would like to have him in the panda parade also.


I can tell you word for word what Gypsycream's answer to that question was. You need to have your photo stored in your pictures file on computer. Then go to the panda parade and click on "reply" on the last post and you'll get a box to write in and little boxes under that say "Choose File". Click on that and your pictures file will open. Click on the picture you want to post and it will highlight and in the same screen at the bottom there is yet another box which says "open". Click on that. Then click send under the box where you write a post and wait a second and your picture should appear.


----------



## lil rayma

Sorry tintin. I see you beat me to the answer. In any case, she should be all set to join her panda in the parade.


----------



## tintin63

lil rayma said:


> Sorry tintin. I see you beat me to the answer. In any case, she should be all set to join her panda in the parade.


Its ok rayma we were probably typing at the same time.


----------



## slc25336

Bodie the bodacious red panda. My grandson, who is adopted from Lesotho, Africa requested a red panda. So here's Bodie I'm sure the two are going to be great friends. Both are capable of lots of mischief and even more fun.


----------



## tintin63

Bodie you look lovely and cuddly  

He's lovely well done I'm sure he will be loved. :thumbup:


----------



## blackat99

Beautiful bold Bodie! Am sure he will be loved!


----------



## lil rayma

Awwwww. Bodie is wonderful. Glad he joined the parade.


----------



## Ritaw

bevmckay said:


> Little Panda joins his dad in the parade!


They are adorable bev x


----------



## Gypsycream

bevmckay said:


> Little Panda joins his dad in the parade!


Goodness I missed these two earlier!! Wow!! how adorable are these pandas??? We say in the UK that the apple doesn't fall far from the tree, certainly the case here, Little Panda is the image of his daddy!!


----------



## Gypsycream

Rainebo said:


> LOVE seeing all these wonderful, sweet pandas on parade here! Well done! :thumbup:
> 
> Pat, you've done a fantastic job with the workshop and must be so happy with the lovely results, seeing the births of all the pandas!


Rainebo, I'm happy but most of all I'm impressed! the finished pandas are so professional! That is something I can't take credit for


----------



## The wheeze

Gypsycream said:


> Ah there's my pink panda's little brother!! I love this panda


I love this panda, what yarn is she made from?


----------



## flyty1n

Neat pandas. I actually started mine today, then ended up with a very obvious error of unknown origin, not a dropped stitch, so ended up frogging back 5 rows. I hope this is not indicative of the rest of the project.


----------



## Designer1234

The Pandas are all outstanding! what a wonderful collection. Anyone who makes a panda from gypsycream's pattern, please post a picture here! great job everyone!


----------



## Karen Liebengood

Gorgeous panda's! Mine is on the couch in pieces..I need to get with it!


----------



## Gypsycream

The wheeze said:


> I love this panda, what yarn is she made from?


The white is Red Heart, I think it was Baby Cloud and the pink was Darling by Peter Pan, sadly no longer manufacturer, such a shame because its lovely yarn.


----------



## CherylErasmus

MzBarnz said:


> OK, OK.... I was going to wait until the workshop was almost done before I posted my pic, but here he is and he is BIG! He's the large panda pattern, knitted with Premier Lash Lux yarn (bought online from Joann's). LOVE these pandas! Isn't it amazing how we all use the same pattern, yet they all turn out so differently! By the way... the pandas posted so far are gorgeous and I can't wait to see many more!
> Thank you, Pat, for such a fun workshop!


Your Panda is just to gorgeous for words and posing with the girls wow... Did you notice the puppy with the fluffy black and white hair has the cutest face ever and she has her tongue out too as if to say "this is my panda not yours". The puppy at the back right hand side with the large ears looks like my Max and my hubby calls him "macdonkey" cause of the straight upright ears


----------



## chris kelly

WOW! Catlover, He's gorgeous. I love your yarn but if it's snowflake, then an extra WOW because I hated working with it. I'm glad I did, for the experience but not sure I'd make a Panda with it. You did brilliantly. Name your beauty soon.


----------



## chris kelly

Wendy your Panda is stunning. I love your colour mix. He is a very innocent looking Panda, I can see why he's a favourite for a children's programme look-a-like. Well done


----------



## chris kelly

wanorniron, he is a gorgeous looking Panda. He's the type to be loved by someone and then will like exactly the same after those cuddles. I love him. Well done.


----------



## chris kelly

Ohhhh Bev, They are both so adorable, and just so well suited. Littlun' is the image of his dad.... But where's mum??? I'll watch out for her. LOL. well done on those two beauties.


----------



## chris kelly

Bodie is beautiful. I love your colour choice. He's got real character and a lovely name. well done on him. he's adorable.

I'm sorry about all these texts in a row. I've been un-available lately but so wanted to tell everyone how impressed I am with the standard of work being produced on Pat's Workshop. well done to you all and to Pat and Shirley for their hard work too.


----------



## barbara55

It's a Girl! Still nameless at the moment.


----------



## barbara55

Here she is, it's a Girl! Already added to the parade.


----------



## Gypsycream

barbara55 said:


> It's a Girl! Still nameless at the moment.


Yes another girl!!!! Must be something in the water this month that we are having so many girls lol!

She's a stunner, a very bonny little girl and I love her, love her rounded tum. Perfect!!! Well done you!


----------



## mom717

I would like to post Posey but have not figured out how. Could someone tell me how, please


----------



## Gypsycream

mom717 said:


> I would like to post Posey but have not figured out how. Could someone tell me how, please


You need to have your photo in your "pictures" on your computer first.

Then click on the "reply" on any post on this thread and you will get a reply box to type in and below it you will see three smaller boxes which says "Choose File".

Click on that and your picture file will open beside it. Click on the picture you want to post and then click "open" (bottom right of that screen).

Then click "send" under the reply box. Wait a couple of seconds and your photo should appear.


----------



## mom717

I hope this comes through. Anyway, this is Posey. She is the small panda made with Heilo yarn on a #4 needle. I embroidered her nose and eyes and she likes to wear bows. She might need a brother. 
Thank you for a fun workshop, I really enjoyed it.


----------



## Gypsycream

mom717 said:


> I hope this comes through. Anyway, this is Posey. She is the small panda made with Heilo yarn on a #4 needle. I embroidered her nose and eyes and she likes to wear bows. She might need a brother.
> Thank you for a fun workshop, I really enjoyed it.


Bless another sweet little girl! this must be a record for my bears lol!

She's as pretty as a picture and a very girlie girl with her ribbons and bows lol! Love her colouring, works so well and her sweet little face. Well done, she's adorable!


----------



## Grammax8

Third panda which I think looks like a boy and so I'll name him Ge Ge meaning older (big) brother.

Done in Berroco Nanuk on size 6 needles. He sits about 9 1/2 inches tall.


----------



## Gypsycream

Yes you certainly have a little boy there and he's delightful. What a lovely family of pandas you have created. Well done!!!


----------



## MzBarnz

Oh my gosh! Look how sweet this little girl is! She's adorable and just goes to prove that plain yarn makes sweet pandas just like the furry ones! I love her and her color!


mom717 said:


> I hope this comes through. Anyway, this is Posey. She is the small panda made with Heilo yarn on a #4 needle. I embroidered her nose and eyes and she likes to wear bows. She might need a brother.
> Thank you for a fun workshop, I really enjoyed it.


----------



## wanorniron

GD decided her panda is a girl so we had to make her more feminine.


----------



## Grammax8

wanorniron.....beautiful GD and adorable bear......sweet combo.


----------



## Grammax8

Well, hubby has said he wants me to make a pink and white panda after seeing the ones here. Thought perhaps I was finished making pandas....guess not. Maybe a blue and white also....hmmmmmm?


----------



## Grammax8

mom717 said:


> I hope this comes through. Anyway, this is Posey. She is the small panda made with Heilo yarn on a #4 needle. I embroidered her nose and eyes and she likes to wear bows. She might need a brother.
> Thank you for a fun workshop, I really enjoyed it.


She is so adorable......well done.


----------



## dianeellis

oh so very cute


----------



## blackat99

mom717 said:


> I hope this comes through. Anyway, this is Posey. She is the small panda made with Heilo yarn on a #4 needle. I embroidered her nose and eyes and she likes to wear bows. She might need a brother.
> Thank you for a fun workshop, I really enjoyed it.


Posey is a beautiful girl! Well done!


----------



## blackat99

Grammax8 said:


> Third panda which I think looks like a boy and so I'll name him Ge Ge meaning older (big) brother.
> 
> Done in Berroco Nanuk on size 6 needles. He sits about 9 1/2 inches tall.


GrammaX8 - 3 Pandas! You have been busy and your Pandas are perfect!


----------



## arlenecc

wanorniron said:


> GD decided her panda is a girl so we had to make her more feminine.


Absolutely adorable-both of them!


----------



## kidbear

Hi Everyone,

I was born today at 4pm. All the time I was being born the question was a boy or a girl? Well I am a boy and my name is Zhen Kan(Zen-Ka) Zen for short. My name means Well Born. Hope you enjoy seeing me I love everyone.


----------



## Gypsycream

Welcome to the world little Zen, aren't you adorably lovely??

He really does look like a baby panda doesn't he? Well done!


----------



## MzBarnz

What a handsome fellow! And he does look like a sweet little boy.


kidbear said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I was born today at 4pm. All the time I was being born the question was a boy or a girl? Well I am a boy and my name is Zhen Kan(Zen-Ka) Zen for short. My name means Well Born. Hope you enjoy seeing me I love everyone.


----------



## chris kelly

Barbara, yes she's a very pretty little girl too. A real Poppet. She looks so at home sitting there. I hope you keep her for yourself. I'm keeping my little family of three but passing my others onto new forever homes. You can always make space for more you know. Well done on your lovely girl. Name her soon.


----------



## chris kelly

Awwww Posey, you are so beautiful. I love your delicate colouring and the fact that you are totally safe for the littlest of owners. What a clever Mummy you have got and you really must tell her that you need a little cuddly brother soon. Don't be lonely. I love you.


----------



## chris kelly

Gramma, I love Ge Ge and he fits in so well with his family. I do think there needs to be another child in there though. LOL. Well done on such lovely work. I've followed you through all your bears and you knit beautifully.


----------



## chris kelly

wanorniron, Audrey and Penny look so happy in each other's arms. You have two beautiful little girls there. I love Penny's fur. It's lovely to see all the different yarns used and I must admit, I'm an eyelash addict. Love her eyes too. Well done.


----------



## chris kelly

KidBear Zen is adorable. Is there a sparkle in his fur, or is it just in his friendly little eyes. You've knitted a beauty there and obviously enjoyed yourself there. Are there any more on the way. the second birth is always easier because you know what to expect as far as the pains are concerned. LOL. Well done I love him.


----------



## kidbear

chris kelly said:


> KidBear Zen is adorable. Is there a sparkle in his fur, or is it just in his friendly little eyes. You've knitted a beauty there and obviously enjoyed yourself there. Are there any more on the way. the second birth is always easier because you know what to expect as far as the pains are concerned. LOL. Well done I love him.


I used some eyelash yarn I purched from ebay called Department 71 VALERIE it does have some silver threads in it that give it a sparkle. Soon there will be a smaller panda maybe a girl this time, but as Pat says those girls are kind of hard to come by.


----------



## Grammax8

chris kelly said:


> Gramma, I love Ge Ge and he fits in so well with his family. I do think there needs to be another child in there though. LOL. Well done on such lovely work. I've followed you through all your bears and you knit beautifully.


You are so kind, thank you ...appreciated.


----------



## Grammax8

kidbear said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I was born today at 4pm. All the time I was being born the question was a boy or a girl? Well I am a boy and my name is Zhen Kan(Zen-Ka) Zen for short. My name means Well Born. Hope you enjoy seeing me I love everyone.


Oh, he is precious...nicely done.


----------



## barbara55

She is adorable, love how she has knitted up.


----------



## Briallu

I there , I know I am a bit late showing my panda which I have named Lin. As you can see she has made friends with my other bears which are also gypsy cream bears. I enjoyed making the panda and I have enough yarn to make another panda or two .


----------



## bevmckay

Lin is great! He looks very proud sitting with his new friends.


----------



## Gypsycream

Lin is a beauty, very handsome panda  Love your others bears too, looks like you have the whole set


----------



## Grammax8

Briallu said:


> I there , I know I am a bit late showing my panda which I have named Lin. As you can see she has made friends with my other bears which are also gypsy cream bears. I enjoyed making the panda and I have enough yarn to make another panda or two .


Your family is adorable and so precious....well done.


----------



## laurie4

all the bears on this site are so adorable I don't understand why I needed to do it in fuzzy black and white no matter what we use they all turn out cuter than cute


----------



## Gypsycream

laurie4 said:


> all the bears on this site are so adorable I don't understand why I needed to do it in fuzzy black and white no matter what we use they all turn out cuter than cute


I agree with you, no matter what they are knitted in they are all lovely. I'm been so impressed by the standard of the finished pandas, every one of them is wonderful


----------



## Pippen

slc25336 said:


> Bodie the bodacious red panda. My grandson, who is adopted from Lesotho, Africa requested a red panda. So here's Bodie I'm sure the two are going to be great friends. Both are capable of lots of mischief and even more fun.


Love this one!!!


----------



## blackat99

kidbear said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I was born today at 4pm. All the time I was being born the question was a boy or a girl? Well I am a boy and my name is Zhen Kan(Zen-Ka) Zen for short. My name means Well Born. Hope you enjoy seeing me I love everyone.


Cute Panda and love the photos!


----------



## blackat99

Lin is very cute and looks so happy with his/her Bear friends!


----------



## Lo'L

:thumbup:


----------



## Briallu

How about a little black and white cat or dog to use up the yarn I have over Gypsycream?


----------



## tintin63

HI Mary Pat has pattern out for a cat and puppy you can use to use up any black and white yarn see her patterns on Etsy.


----------



## chris kelly

Briallu, your Lin is beautiful; he looks like he is the king of the castle sitting with his friends there. I'll be looking out for another one soon. Aren't these Pandas so amazing. Pat is a genius. Well done on your lovely neat knitting of Lin.


----------



## Briallu

I didnt realise that there is patterns out for a cat and dog,I will check them out .Thank you for your compliments Chris.What part of Hampshire do you live?The area around there is lovely.


----------



## trish2222

Here's my panda which is going to be the property of my excited daughter (she needs a new house with more rooms to accommodate her cuddly toys!). I'm guilty of being her enabler 
 
She's calling him...wait for it...drumroll...Panda :lol:


----------



## CaroleD53

Oh he's turned out very well, Trish. He's lovely. Did you knit in his eyes? Just noticed your new avatar!!!


----------



## Gypsycream

trish2222 said:


> Here's my panda which is going to be the property of my excited daughter (she needs a new house with more rooms to accommodate her cuddly toys!). I'm guilty of being her enabler
> 
> She's calling him...wait for it...drumroll...Panda :lol:


Trish he's perfect in every way!! mmmm Panda, original lol! Pleased your daughter is going to give him a loving home


----------



## MzBarnz

Yep... he's a HIM! What a beautiful panda you have there. I can see why your daughter is excited to love on him!


----------



## trish2222

CaroleD53 said:


> Oh he's turned out very well, Trish. He's lovely. Did you knit in his eyes? Just noticed your new avatar!!!


Yes I knitted in the eyes. You know how I feel about sewing even the littlest bit!!


----------



## Dottieruth

Hi, All the panda's are so different and cute. All of you that made them should pat yourself on your backs.i am going through a difficult pregency and having problems with my big girl panda. The eye doctor said that my eye is healed and I should get my new glasses sometime this week. I am anxious to see again,it will be my New Years holiday and the start of a good year. My arms are really bothering me and I am not able to use my eyes and arms for any length of time, so everything takes so long to do. I have my steroid injection into my spine on Wednesday so that will help my arms and spine. I had a hard time finding white and black yarn. I bought the last of the white and black Eskimo yarn just enough left for my baby Panda. While I was on the site, yarn was being sold before I could get my order in. I had to go through the complete site and found what I needed on the last of the yarn on the loveknitting website. I ended up with the Wendy Yeti yarn in the colors Troll and Fairy.i got the right amount of yarn for the big panda. when I received my yarn, I found out that the troll color was black. But the Fairy color that looked like white was really beige. So, I am using that yarn for my big girl. She is not helping to develop. This yarn is terrible to work with and is so long of an eyelash yarn I have ever seen. It also keeps loosing yarn all over the place. I just hope that she is not bald by the time she is born. I was able to find some beige yarn fo r her muzzle and paws that match the Fairly color. I have named her Beige Ann. I hope she will be born soon.i am anxious to see her.My baby one will be much easier, I hope.


----------



## Gypsycream

Dottieruth said:


> Hi, All the panda's are so different and cute. All of you that made them should pat yourself on your backs.i am going through a difficult pregency and having problems with my big girl panda. The eye doctor said that my eye is healed and I should get my new glasses sometime this week. I am anxious to see again,it will be my New Years holiday and the start of a good year. My arms are really bothering me and I am not able to use my eyes and arms for any length of time, so everything takes so long to do. I have my steroid injection into my spine on Wednesday so that will help my arms and spine. I had a hard time finding white and black yarn. I bought the last of the white and black Eskimo yarn just enough left for my baby Panda. While I was on the site, yarn was being sold before I could get my order in. I had to go through the complete site and found what I needed on the last of the yarn on the loveknitting website. I ended up with the Wendy Yeti yarn in the colors Troll and Fairy.i got the right amount of yarn for the big panda. when I received my yarn, I found out that the troll color was black. But the Fairy color that looked like white was really beige. So, I am using that yarn for my big girl. She is not helping to develop. This yarn is terrible to work with and is so long of an eyelash yarn I have ever seen. It also keeps loosing yarn all over the place. I just hope that she is not bald by the time she is born. I was able to find some beige yarn fo r her muzzle and paws that match the Fairly color. I have named her Beige Ann. I hope she will be born soon.i am anxious to see her.My baby one will be much easier, I hope.


Yeti can be a challenge, its sort of curly isn't it? But it will make a lovely panda. Best wishes for your injection and your eyes, hope you'll be able to see clearly soon


----------



## Grammax8

trish2222 said:


> Here's my panda which is going to be the property of my excited daughter (she needs a new house with more rooms to accommodate her cuddly toys!). I'm guilty of being her enabler
> 
> She's calling him...wait for it...drumroll...Panda :lol:


Panda is beautiful.....nicely done. Nice to have someone to appreciate your toys. You are blessed.


----------



## blackat99

trish2222 said:


> Here's my panda which is going to be the property of my excited daughter (she needs a new house with more rooms to accommodate her cuddly toys!). I'm guilty of being her enabler
> 
> She's calling him...wait for it...drumroll...Panda :lol:


Your Panda called Panda - Lol! Is very cute. It has a sweet face and looks a bit shy!


----------



## chris kelly

Briallu said:


> I didnt realise that there is patterns out for a cat and dog,I will check them out .Thank you for your compliments Chris.What part of Hampshire do you live?The area around there is lovely.


Hi Mary, now that's a coincidence because I adore Wales too. Before my accident I spent many an enjoyable trek up Pen-Y-Fan. I live in a place in between Portsmouth and Southampton; nice and close to the beach. I've lived in quite a few areas of England but always knew I'd come back to my childhood town. Funny though, I returned to the same road.


----------



## chris kelly

Trish, I love Panda. He's gorgeous and do you know, every time you see your daughter's collection, you'll look at him with pride. He's certainly someone to be proud of. A very big well done to you.


----------



## chris kelly

Dottieruth. I'm so sorry you have so many problems. Please take care of yourself and don't forget we are all behind you. There is no race to rush through these Pandas. I think the Workshop will stay open all the time we need it. Just take your time and your little fella will appear before your eyes in no time. but take your time and enjoy him. (Or her. LOL).


----------



## Briallu

Hi Chris, My grandson was in Portsmouth University and we visit Southampton every year when we sail from there on cruises.I think Pen-Y-Fan is in north Wales is'nt it? We are in the South.Sorry to read that you had an accident.I hope that you have recovered well from it.


----------



## KJKnitCro

What a great parade so far. Your creations are inspiring, so expressive, so individual. At first I was only interested in making black and white Panda bears. However, I have changed my mind. I'm looking to do one in a blue/grey/ silver hue, if I can find the right yarn. Guess that shopping is my next move. If anyone has an idea of where I can find this color, I would value your help. As described in the WORKSHOP thread, I'll not be knitting for the next 6 weeks, so have time to find and order yarn.

I look forward to each new addition to this Parade.


----------



## Gypsycream

KJKnitCro said:


> What a great parade so far. Your creations are inspiring, so expressive, so individual. At first I was only interested in making black and white Panda bears. However, I have changed my mind. I'm looking to do one in a blue/grey/ silver hue, if I can find the right yarn. Guess that shopping is my next move. If anyone has an idea of where I can find this color, I would value your help. As described in the WORKSHOP thread, I'll not be knitting for the next 6 weeks, so have time to find and order yarn.
> 
> I look forward to each new addition to this Parade.


Poor you, you'll just have to use this time to search the best yarns  Get better soon xx


----------



## Grammax8

Here's number 4:
Done in Pluscious by Cascade on size 6 needle. She sits about 8 1/2 inches tall.
Her name is:
_ _
hei wo
Chinese meaning: hello it's me.
She had a difficult journey getting her and is shouting to the world; " I made it though flawed and imperfect, I am ready to give love, hope, comfort, and joy to someone in need."


----------



## Gypsycream

Grammax8 said:


> Here's number 4:
> Done in Pluscious by Cascade on size 6 needle. She sits about 8 1/2 inches tall.
> Her name is:
> _ _
> hei wo
> Chinese meaning: hello it's me.
> She had a difficult journey getting her and is shouting to the world; " I made it though flawed and imperfect, I am ready to give love, hope, comfort, and joy to someone in need."


lol! I was just asking if she's taking part in the Panda Parade and here she is! Beautiful!!


----------



## tintin63

Grammax8 shes lovely pretty in Pink!


----------



## Grammax8

tintin63 said:


> Grammax8 shes lovely pretty in Pink!


Thank you for your kind words.


----------



## Grammax8

Gypsycream said:


> lol! I was just asking if she's taking part in the Panda Parade and here she is! Beautiful!!
> 
> /quote]
> 
> Pat you are so generous and kind.....thanks for being here.


----------



## laurie4

I just love this pink panda


----------



## blackat99

Your Pink Panda is so cuddly and cute Grammax8


----------



## KJKnitCro

Oh Grammax8, your pink Panda is gorgeous. I like this colour also. She is ready to cuddle with, I'm thinking.


----------



## Grammax8

laurie4 said:


> I just love this pink panda


Thank you.


----------



## Grammax8

blackat99 said:


> Your Pink Panda is so cuddly and cute Grammax8


Thank you for your kind words.


----------



## Grammax8

KJKnitCro said:


> Oh Grammax8, your pink Panda is gorgeous. I like this colour also. She is ready to cuddle with, I'm thinking.


You are kind and generous....thank you.


----------



## mcarles

Large panda made with Pipsqueak yarn on US #4 needles and purple buttons for eyes and nose.


----------



## MzBarnz

She's beautiful and so "plush"!!! Love her!


Grammax8 said:


> Here's number 4:
> Done in Pluscious by Cascade on size 6 needle. She sits about 8 1/2 inches tall.
> Her name is:
> _ _
> hei wo
> Chinese meaning: hello it's me.
> She had a difficult journey getting her and is shouting to the world; " I made it though flawed and imperfect, I am ready to give love, hope, comfort, and joy to someone in need."


----------



## MzBarnz

What a sweet, colorful big panda you have there! And with Pipsqueak, I know he/she is so squishable!


mcarles said:


> Large panda made with Pipsqueak yarn on US #4 needles and purple buttons for eyes and nose.


----------



## blackat99

mcarles said:


> Large panda made with Pipsqueak yarn on US #4 needles and purple buttons for eyes and nose.


Cute Stripey Panda! The Pipsqueak makes lovely toy animals. Yours looks so cuddly! :thumbup:


----------



## Gypsycream

mcarles said:


> Large panda made with Pipsqueak yarn on US #4 needles and purple buttons for eyes and nose.


She's lovely, she looks so soft and cuddly  Well done!


----------



## Chocolatechips

My apologies. The photo won't upload.


----------



## Poodlemom2

My "practice" Bear is complete. I have never made a stuffed anything before, so this was a definite learning curve for me. I used yarn that was in my stash. I ordered Eskimo yarn to make my next bear and it should be arriving this week. I am looking forward to a more traditional Panda my next time around. 
Thank you GypsyCream. Without your detailed instructions, and guidance, I would never have "birthed" my first.


----------



## OMgirl

For some reason, Chocolatechips was not able to upload her panda to the Panda Parade, 
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-246222-1.html
so thought I would help her out as we certainly don't want her Panda left out of the Parade!


----------



## lori2637

I signed up for the workshop, but not sure if I was supposed to be notified or where I was supposed to look for it myself?


----------



## chris kelly

AWWWW Grammax8. What a beautiful little girl's dream. and once again you've chosen an amazing name. I love your growing family. What's next in line?


----------



## chris kelly

Mcarles, your rainbow Panda is gorgeous. She looks so soft and squishy. I love that yarn knitted up as a bear, but I'm not too fond of the knitting with it. So a very well done on your lovely Panda.


----------



## chris kelly

Poodlemom, What a sweet little face your Panda has. What type of yarn did you use with him? Once you've knitted something as a practice, don't you find that the next time you knit it, the time is cut by half. A very well done. I can't wait to see your next one.


----------



## tintin63

OMgirl said:


> For some reason, Chocolatechips was not able to upload her panda to the Panda Parade,
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-246222-1.html
> so thought I would help her out as we certainly don't want her Panda left out of the Parade!


Thanks OMgirl , Panda Bear by Chocolatechips is adorable. Nice work.


----------



## chris kelly

WOW! Chocolatechips, your Panda is adorable. I'm forever being amazed at the very high standard of all the Pandas in this Parade. I hope you start another one soon. He's gotgeous and sitting very proudly showing off to the world.


----------



## pinsandneedles

Oh I am so jealous of all your adorable bears. I have been waiting since mar.8th for eyes and noses, have been given 2 different shipping dates and nothing yet. Finally today I got the tracking no. so hopefully will be able to get mine put together.Can't wait to see it completed. I'll keep drooling over all the ones on parade.


----------



## blackat99

Poodlemom2 said:


> My "practice" Bear is complete. I have never made a stuffed anything before, so this was a definite learning curve for me. I used yarn that was in my stash. I ordered Eskimo yarn to make my next bear and it should be arriving this week. I am looking forward to a more traditional Panda my next time around.
> Thank you GypsyCream. Without your detailed instructions, and guidance, I would never have "birthed" my first.


Your Panda is great,Poodlemom2! Well done. Looking forward to seeing more!


----------



## MzBarnz

What a sweet little panda! Looks so soft and squishy! Very cute.


Poodlemom2 said:


> My "practice" Bear is complete. I have never made a stuffed anything before, so this was a definite learning curve for me. I used yarn that was in my stash. I ordered Eskimo yarn to make my next bear and it should be arriving this week. I am looking forward to a more traditional Panda my next time around.
> Thank you GypsyCream. Without your detailed instructions, and guidance, I would never have "birthed" my first.


----------



## blackat99

OMgirl said:


> For some reason, Chocolatechips was not able to upload her panda to the Panda Parade,
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-246222-1.html
> so thought I would help her out as we certainly don't want her Panda left out of the Parade!


What a sweet Panda, Chocolatechips! So Huggable and I am pleased it did not miss out on the Parade!


----------



## laurie4

they all have there own cutesy looks


----------



## Wyldeflower

Finished today... light green and burgundy. I gave him to Jeremiah Boehr, the master builder at KC Legoland Discovery Center, who made a tribute to my Mother out of legos.


----------



## arlenecc

Wyldeflower said:


> Finished today... light green and burgundy. I gave him to Jeremiah Boehr, the master builder at KC Legoland Discovery Center, who made a tribute to my Mother out of legos.


Very nice and I see you did the eyes panda's have.
The tribute was nice as well.


----------



## Wyldeflower

arlenecc said:


> Very nice and I see you did the eyes panda's have.
> The tribute was nice as well.


Yes, Panda. I really like Pat's patterns. I love all the Pandas and how different and beautiful they all are.


----------



## Poodlemom2

chris kelly said:


> Poodlemom, What a sweet little face your Panda has. What type of yarn did you use with him? Once you've knitted something as a practice, don't you find that the next time you knit it, the time is cut by half. A very well done. I can't wait to see your next one.


Thank you for your kind words. I really struggled with him. The white is Caron Simply Soft. I am guessing that the black is Bernat, but i'm not certain because there was no label? I am waiting for my Eskimo Yarn to arrive. I think it will be at the end of the week.


----------



## Ritaw

The pandas that have been made in this workshop are just awesome . The high standard is evident in all of them .
Thank you pat for your great design, knowledge and help . X


----------



## Gypsycream

Poodlemom2 said:


> My "practice" Bear is complete. I have never made a stuffed anything before, so this was a definite learning curve for me. I used yarn that was in my stash. I ordered Eskimo yarn to make my next bear and it should be arriving this week. I am looking forward to a more traditional Panda my next time around.
> Thank you GypsyCream. Without your detailed instructions, and guidance, I would never have "birthed" my first.


Aww bless, she's a sweet little panda. I was trying to work out why she looked different and then realised you have done her arms and legs white rather than black. Perhaps that's why she's so appealing


----------



## Gypsycream

OMgirl said:


> For some reason, Chocolatechips was not able to upload her panda to the Panda Parade,
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-246222-1.html
> so thought I would help her out as we certainly don't want her Panda left out of the Parade!


Aww sweet little panda!! love her face, kind of shy but cheeky


----------



## Gypsycream

lori2637 said:


> I signed up for the workshop, but not sure if I was supposed to be notified or where I was supposed to look for it myself?


Its not too late to join. You will find the workshop information on the Swaps/KAL section.

http://www.knittingparadise.com/s-105-1.html

and to scroll down to the Panda workshop.#52 all the information is in the workshop .


----------



## Gypsycream

Wyldeflower said:


> Finished today... light green and burgundy. I gave him to Jeremiah Boehr, the master builder at KC Legoland Discovery Center, who made a tribute to my Mother out of legos.


He's lovely, love his colours!!


----------



## catlover1960

I love your color combination. How fitting he was born on St. Patrick's Day.



Wyldeflower said:


> Finished today... light green and burgundy. I gave him to Jeremiah Boehr, the master builder at KC Legoland Discovery Center, who made a tribute to my Mother out of legos.


----------



## mcarles

Isn't it interesting how we are all knitting the same pattern and yet our pandas have such different personalities! Even those who knit more than one had a different look. 

I had a wonderful time with mine. I doubt I will be knitting too many more as there are no small (less than teens) children in the family anymore and I have been asked by daughters to stop giving stuffed items to the grandchildren They acquired too many as youngsters and have run out of space in their rooms. 

Thank you, Gypsycream, for a lovely workshop.


----------



## Chocolatechips

Thank you for posting my panda's photo, OMGirl! I guess it needed your touch. This is why I love KP! Hope you're having a great day...


----------



## lpeni

lori2637 said:


> I signed up for the workshop, but not sure if I was supposed to be notified or where I was supposed to look for it myself?


Go to the top of this page to home. Open that and go to Knitting and Crocheting workshops by Designer123. After opening that go to Workshop #52. All of the information you will need is there.


----------



## chris kelly

mcarles said:


> Isn't it interesting how we are all knitting the same pattern and yet our pandas have such different personalities! Even those who knit more than one had a different look.
> 
> I had a wonderful time with mine. I doubt I will be knitting too many more as there are no small (less than teens) children in the family anymore and I have been asked by daughters to stop giving stuffed items to the grandchildren They acquired too many as youngsters and have run out of space in their rooms.
> 
> Thank you, Gypsycream, for a lovely workshop.


Hey Mcarles!!! Who said these jems have to be given to children. I never had a teddy as a child and my husband was the first person to ever give me one, 35 years ago.. Then every wedding anniversary he bought me one, until I started getting the Gypsycream bug. Now I make my own. Those old days were 'teddy' days. These precious darlings that we are producing, are NOT teddies, they are all knitted with love and are 'Bears'. Very grown up and precious. And all collectibles. Unfortunately, I'm now the one whose running out of space. LOL.


----------



## blackat99

chris kelly said:


> Hey Mcarles!!! Who said these jems have to be given to children. I never had a teddy as a child and my husband was the first person to ever give me one, 35 years ago.. Then every wedding anniversary he bought me one, until I started getting the Gypsycream bug. Now I make my own. Those old days were 'teddy' days. These precious darlings that we are producing, are NOT teddies, they are all knitted with love and are 'Bears'. Very grown up and precious. And all collectibles. Unfortunately, I'm now the one whose running out of space. LOL.


I tend to agree with you, Chris. My 87 year old mother gets such joy out of the teddies I have made for her!

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poodlemom2

mcarles said:


> Isn't it interesting how we are all knitting the same pattern and yet our pandas have such different personalities! Even those who knit more than one had a different look.
> 
> I had a wonderful time with mine. I doubt I will be knitting too many more as there are no small (less than teens) children in the family anymore and I have been asked by daughters to stop giving stuffed items to the grandchildren They acquired too many as youngsters and have run out of space in their rooms.
> 
> Thank you, Gypsycream, for a lovely workshop.


How about donating your bears to a children's hospital or shelter? I'm certain they would find a welcoming home.


----------



## barbara55

My last huggable bear went to an 80 year old lady who actually asked for it while I was still knitting it she said it would match her new bed linen lovely.


----------



## trish2222

chris kelly said:


> Hey Mcarles!!! Who said these jems have to be given to children. I never had a teddy as a child and my husband was the first person to ever give me one, 35 years ago.. Then every wedding anniversary he bought me one, until I started getting the Gypsycream bug. Now I make my own. Those old days were 'teddy' days. These precious darlings that we are producing, are NOT teddies, they are all knitted with love and are 'Bears'. Very grown up and precious. And all collectibles. Unfortunately, I'm now the one whose running out of space. LOL.


I gave a bear to my 84 year old auntie and my husband bought me my first bear a couple of years before we got married.


----------



## fruway

I'm finished and I feel like I just gave birth, that was very stressful putting this little bear together! I am pleased with the outcome and can't wait to show everyone. Thank you Pat for all your guidance, very detailed pattern and your responses to everyones comments through out this workshop.


----------



## Gypsycream

fruway said:


> I'm finished and I feel like I just gave both, that was very stressful putting this little bear together! I am pleased with the outcome and can't wait to show everyone. Thank you Pat for all your guidance, very detailed pattern and your responses to everyones comments through out this workshop.


He may have been hard work but he was well worth it. He's lovely! He looks like a tough little panda, but shy at the same time. Isn't it strange how they all take on their own character lol! I love him


----------



## MzBarnz

Awww... he's BEAUTIFUL!!! Great job on your panda!!


fruway said:


> I'm finished and I feel like I just gave birth, that was very stressful putting this little bear together! I am pleased with the outcome and can't wait to show everyone. Thank you Pat for all your guidance, very detailed pattern and your responses to everyones comments through out this workshop.


----------



## arlenecc

Awesome bear!


----------



## pinsandneedles

What a handsome little fellow..


----------



## blackat99

fruway said:


> I'm finished and I feel like I just gave birth, that was very stressful putting this little bear together! I am pleased with the outcome and can't wait to show everyone. Thank you Pat for all your guidance, very detailed pattern and your responses to everyones comments through out this workshop.


A cute little Panda! Well done!


----------



## tintin63

Beautiful panda
:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## mcarles

Poodlemom2 said:


> How about donating your bears to a children's hospital or shelter? I'm certain they would find a welcoming home.


My charity knitting is sweaters and hats for the local NICU, and lap-robes and soft hats for the Chemo lab.


----------



## KJKnitCro

fruway said:


> I'm finished and I feel like I just gave birth, that was very stressful putting this little bear together! I am pleased with the outcome and can't wait to show everyone. Thank you Pat for all your guidance, very detailed pattern and your responses to everyones comments through out this workshop.


Your bear is so handsome. Once you have done one, the next one goes more easily, should you be thinking of doing another one.


----------



## arlenecc

My poor little bear named A Lin. Its my name in Chinese.
I redid her head twice but she is still ugly or more likely I'm a poor sewer!


----------



## Ritaw

arlenecc said:


> My poor little bear named A Lin. Its my name in Chinese.
> I redid her head twice but she is still ugly or more likely I'm a poor sewer!


She is sweet ! I don't think she is ugly at all. You did an excellent job . X


----------



## scraphappytoys

She is absolutely not ugly! She just looks like she has been startled, like she looked in the mirror for the first time and said "Is that ME?" Great job, I haven't had time to even start mine yet.


----------



## Gypsycream

arlenecc said:


> My poor little bear named A Lin. Its my name in Chinese.
> I redid her head twice but she is still ugly or more likely I'm a poor sewer!


Aww poor A Lin, I hope she didn't over hear you saying she is ugly! Just think how any baby would feel to hear a mother say that! Smack wrists for you!!

You need to give that muzzle a bit of a squeeze and brush her eye patches down and she'll be as pretty as a picture!

She's a very sweet little girl


----------



## darowil

Gypsycream said:


> Aww poor A Lin, I hope she didn't over hear you saying she is ugly! Just think how any baby would feel to hear a mother say that! Smack wrists for you!!
> 
> You need to give that muzzle a bit of a squeeze and brush her eye patches down and she'll be as pretty as a picture!
> 
> She's a very sweet little girl


DHs mother is always saying how ugly a baby her youngest was- and I get the impession that she has always said this. Not always the most tactful of people is my MIL.


----------



## blackat99

arlenecc said:


> My poor little bear named A Lin. Its my name in Chinese.
> I redid her head twice but she is still ugly or more likely I'm a poor sewer!


Your Bear is sweet and the colours are lovely! Please don't give her an inferiority complex!


----------



## RuthieB

OOOOOOOOH! She has "personality". So cute! Good job!


----------



## chris kelly

AWWWWW Fruway. He's gorgeous. Just a perfect little Panda after his birth. I think he looks very coy. Maybe he's waiting for a friend. I love him. well done.


----------



## chris kelly

Arlenecc, He's just so full of mischief. He's looking at us, daring us to put another one on show. He's really got his own personality and still makes me smile. He's certainly not ugly, he's cute. I bet he's the boss of the panda family.


----------



## MzBarnz

I totally agree with Chris. He may be a mischief maker, but I bet when he's all done with his silly deeds, he wants to cuddle up for a big hug. Very cute panda!


chris kelly said:


> Arlenecc, He's just so full of mischief. He's looking at us, daring us to put another one on show. He's really got his own personality and still makes me smile. He's certainly not ugly, he's cute. I bet he's the boss of the panda family.


----------



## Chocolatechips

Maybe this stylish little panda is shocked at seeing YOU!


----------



## arlenecc

Chocolatechips said:


> Maybe this stylish little panda is shocked at seeing YOU!


Probably! I was scowling because I kept stuffing the muzzle and it just kept getting bigger- not rounder. and I sewed on the eyepatches and ended up giving her a wild look. I hope the bigger one is easier!


----------



## wanorniron

Two finished but no names yet. Small bear is Gypsycream Cuddly Bear and the large one is the big panda knit in one colour. Still need to finish my Panda bear.


----------



## arlenecc

Very Very Nice!


----------



## Gypsycream

wanorniron said:


> Two finished but no names yet. Small bear is Gypsycream Cuddly Bear and the large one is the big panda knit in one colour. Still need to finish my Panda bear.


Aww!! beautiful bears!!!


----------



## blackat99

wanorniron said:


> Two finished but no names yet. Small bear is Gypsycream Cuddly Bear and the large one is the big panda knit in one colour. Still need to finish my Panda bear.


Outstanding Bears! Aren't Pat's patterns wonderful?

Love the yarn you have used.

Well done!


----------



## Designer1234

wanorniron said:


> Two finished but no names yet. Small bear is Gypsycream Cuddly Bear and the large one is the big panda knit in one colour. Still need to finish my Panda bear.


They are wonderful!


----------



## Designer1234

Ritaw said:


> She is sweet ! I don't think she is ugly at all. You did an excellent job . X


I don't think she is ugly! She has a bright, nice face.


----------



## MzBarnz

What very sweet bears! Cute cute cute!


wanorniron said:


> Two finished but no names yet. Small bear is Gypsycream Cuddly Bear and the large one is the big panda knit in one colour. Still need to finish my Panda bear.


----------



## arlenecc

chris kelly said:


> Arlenecc, He's just so full of mischief. He's looking at us, daring us to put another one on show. He's really got his own personality and still makes me smile. He's certainly not ugly, he's cute. I bet he's the boss of the panda family.


You will be happy to know my friend loves her and is now safely in her arms. She also didn't agree with my ugly opinion, but I did trim the fur I used around her eyes. Attached new version but nothing I can do with her muzzle.


----------



## chris kelly

Myra, you have a beautiful father and son there; you just need Mommy and daughter to complete the little family. Hurry up with their names. I was thinking of different types of coffee myself. Little Cappuccino comes to mind.


----------



## chris kelly

arlenecc said:


> You will be happy to know my friend loves her and is now safely in her arms. She also didn't agree with my ugly opinion, but I did trim the fur I used around her eyes. Attached new version but nothing I can do with her muzzle.


Awww Arlene, He still makes me smile, even after his shave. I knew he would be loved by someone special as he's such a special little character. Are you still Panda hooked. I'm making another now... number 6, in between ducklings and miniature bears. LOL. Comeon now... you've got space on your chair for another now that 'Raspberry' has left home.


----------



## arlenecc

chris kelly said:


> Awww Arlene, He still makes me smile, even after his shave. I knew he would be loved by someone special as he's such a special little character. Are you still Panda hooked. I'm making another now... number 6, in between ducklings and miniature bears. LOL. Comeon now... you've got space on your chair for another now that 'Raspberry' has left home.


As a matter of fact, I will do another but right now I'm assuaging my bruised ego with a little duck. Got body and head knit and next the wings and put him together.
I will probably try the big panda and see how I do.


----------



## Gypsycream

Yes, he does look a lot neater for his eye patch trim, amazing how a little grooming can alter an appearance. He's lovely and I wont have you say anything else!!!

What colours did you decide on with your next duck?


----------



## lindseymary

Arlen, that look she gives you says "MAMA, you said me UGLY????".The slightly crosseyed stare is sooooo appealing.My baby still has 1 1/2 arms to grow before I start feeding him up.Lindseymary


----------



## blackat99

lindseymary said:


> Arlen, that look she gives you says "MAMA, you said me UGLY????".The slightly crosseyed stare is sooooo appealing.My baby still has 1 1/2 arms to grow before I start feeding him up.Lindseymary


Looking forward to seeing your Panda, Lindseymary! I have 2 arms and 1/2 a leg to go!
:thumbup:


----------



## arlenecc

Gypsycream said:


> Yes, he does look a lot neater for his eye patch trim, amazing how a little grooming can alter an appearance. He's lovely and I wont have you say anything else!!!
> 
> What colours did you decide on with your next duck?


Berl Ives: there's a little black duck
Swimming on the water
a little black duck
Doing what he aughta
' 
Remember that tune-Big hint!

He's done but ran out of stuffing! Will post as soon as I rip my special pillow apart!for its stuffing. :mrgreen:


----------



## lafranciskar

Here is Flower aka Skunk. I was told is should add him to the parade. I hadn't before because he isn't made strictly from Pats panda pattern. He is a combination of that (the eye patches) and her lil bear pattern and made from left over yarns that I didn't have enough of to make a larger bear with.


----------



## lafranciskar

arlenecc said:


> Berl Ives: there's a little black duck
> Swimming on the water
> a little black duck
> Doing what he aughta
> '
> Remember that tune-Big hint!
> 
> He's done but ran out of stuffing! Will post as soon as I rip my special pillow apart!for its stuffing. :mrgreen:


Thank you Pat (said sarcastically)! You don't know how many times that song has been stuck in my head while making your ducks. Just as it leaves you bring it back. Guess what song I'll be sing all day! (LOL) looking forward to seeing your duck though.


----------



## lafranciskar

lafranciskar said:


> Thank you Pat (said sarcastically)! You don't know how many times that song has been stuck in my head while making your ducks. Just as it leaves you bring it back. Guess what song I'll be sing all day! (LOL) looking forward to seeing your duck though.


Oops guess it was arlenecc not Pat who put that in my head!


----------



## Gypsycream

lol! I'm lucky and don't actually know that song. There a few songs that get stuck on the brain aren't there? One I know is: "I know a song that will get on your nerves, get on your nerves........." When that's in my brain yikes!!!

So pleased to see you added little Flower to the parade, of course she should be here with her friends


----------



## chris kelly

Gypsycream said:


> lol! I'm lucky and don't actually know that song. There a few songs that get stuck on the brain aren't there? One I know is: "I know a song that will get on your nerves, get on your nerves........." When that's in my brain yikes!!!
> 
> So pleased to see you added little Flower to the parade, of course she should be here with her friends


Oh GREAT!!!! Thanks for that Pat, I know a song....

and yes little flower should be the flower girl of this parade. A little darling... and why did it take you so long to post her here. Some of us met her before but this is THE site to show-off.


----------



## docdot

"The Teddy Bear's Picnic" is driving my knitting friends crazy: "Will you EVER finish that Panda?" (as if that will stop the bear songs)


----------



## blackat99

lafranciskar said:


> Here is Flower aka Skunk. I was told is should add him to the parade. I hadn't before because he isn't made strictly from Pats panda pattern. He is a combination of that (the eye patches) and her lil bear pattern and made from left over yarns that I didn't have enough of to make a larger bear with.


Stunning Pandas!


----------



## lafranciskar

Thanks everyone! It has been a lot of fun making these and seeing everyone else's. I have really enjoyed it.


----------



## wanorniron

Coco and Latte among their future friends.

Guess who was at the wool store today. Great bargain, 10 balls of Lash yarn for $10. Whoopppeeee!!!!


----------



## Gypsycream

wanorniron said:


> Coco and Latte among their future friends.
> 
> Guess who was at the wool store today. Great bargain, 10 balls of Lash yarn for $10. Whoopppeeee!!!!


Oh my goodness!!! all that yarn for such a great price!!! Green!


----------



## blackat99

wanorniron said:


> Coco and Latte among their future friends.
> 
> Guess who was at the wool store today. Great bargain, 10 balls of Lash yarn for $10. Whoopppeeee!!!!


Coco and Latte look so happy! Beautiful Bears! 
What a lucky find with the Lash Yarn!

:thumbup:


----------



## MzBarnz

Wanorniron... adorable bears and what a great find in yarn! Way to go!
Wondering if you've posted your panda on the parade already. I think I've kept up with all of them as they get posted, so I want to make sure I hadn't missed him.
Can't wait to see what you make with your new Lash yarn!!


wanorniron said:


> Coco and Latte among their future friends.
> 
> Guess who was at the wool store today. Great bargain, 10 balls of Lash yarn for $10. Whoopppeeee!!!!


----------



## Briallu

Just seen the silent parade of pandas made during the workshop but only a few was shown, Were are the rest?


----------



## 44gram

All the pandas are wonderful. Thanks for sharing!!!


----------



## MzBarnz

Be sure to check the new parade now! I was loading the pictures in as fast as I could! LOL


Briallu said:


> Just seen the silent parade of pandas made during the workshop but only a few was shown, Were are the rest?


----------



## frankie2963

All of the Panda's are absolutely adorable...Y'all did a great job on them...


----------



## tambirrer58

Thank you for posting the silent panda picture parade. It was so nice to scroll thru and just see photos! Great job everyone!


----------



## blackat99

Donna, thanks for putting the Silent Panda Parade together! What a lot of beautiful Pandas! Thank you!

For those who have not seen it, it can be viewed on this link:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-247177-1.html

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## lafranciskar

MzBarnz said:


> Be sure to check the new parade now! I was loading the pictures in as fast as I could! LOL


Thanks for putting together the silent parade. It was a great idea!


----------



## MzBarnz

Thanks! I was trying to load them up as fast as I could. LOL And A GREAT BIG THANK YOU to those who are posting your comments ON THIS THREAD and not on the new parade thread. Makes it nice to just scroll through, don't you think?


blackat99 said:


> Donna, thanks for putting the Silent Panda Parade together! What a lot of beautiful Pandas! Thank you!
> 
> For those who have not seen it, it can be viewed on this link:
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-247177-1.html
> 
> :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## blackat99

Yes, I agree with that! It reminds me of the Teddy Bears Picnic! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Patty Sutter

Adorable! each and every one!


----------



## wanorniron

MzBarnz said:


> Wanorniron... adorable bears and what a great find in yarn! Way to go!
> Wondering if you've posted your panda on the parade already. I think I've kept up with all of them as they get posted, so I want to make sure I hadn't missed him.
> Can't wait to see what you make with your new Lash yarn!!


Thank you Donna B, I posted Coco with his little brother Charlie but I must confess, Latte still needs his limbs attached properly. At the moment they are skewered in place with knitting needles, but I will post a picture when he has it all together.


----------



## MzBarnz

OK, good! He will be the first one in my folder of newly finished pandas and when I get a bunch more, I will add them to the Silent Parade of Pandas. Can't wait to see Latte!


wanorniron said:


> Thank you Donna B, I posted Coco with his little brother Charlie but I must confess, Latte still needs his limbs attached properly. At the moment they are skewered in place with knitting needles, but I will post a picture when he is has it all together.


----------



## grannyfabulous4

I FINALLY finished my little Panda. Couldn't find correct eyes first, then just procrastinated since I dislike the sewing up!!! Tonight finished. Picture isn't great because it is night, but wanted to get him posted. Haven't named "it" yet.


----------



## Fidra

Fantastic display of skill and creativity!! Thanks for letting us see all of these wonpderful pandas!!


----------



## blackat99

grannyfabulous4 said:


> I FINALLY finished my little Panda. Couldn't find correct eyes first, then just procrastinated since I dislike the sewing up!!! Tonight finished. Picture isn't great because it is night, but wanted to get him posted. Haven't named "it" yet.


What a cute Panda! It has such a cute face!


----------



## grannyfabulous4

Thank you. It was fun. Pat's patterns are so easy to complete, IF you don't procrastinate! I forgot the mouth, so need to add that.


----------



## arlenecc

grannyfabulous4 said:


> I FINALLY finished my little Panda. Couldn't find correct eyes first, then just procrastinated since I dislike the sewing up!!! Tonight finished. Picture isn't great because it is night, but wanted to get him posted. Haven't named "it" yet.


He's lovely and looks a bit like your avatar doggie. :thumbup:


----------



## MzBarnz

Oh granny! He's fabulous! 
I've put him in my folder of finished pandas and when I get several more, I will add them to my "Silent Parade of Pandas" thread.


grannyfabulous4 said:


> I FINALLY finished my little Panda. Couldn't find correct eyes first, then just procrastinated since I dislike the sewing up!!! Tonight finished. Picture isn't great because it is night, but wanted to get him posted. Haven't named "it" yet.


----------



## bcapiak

Better late than never. Introducing Pandora and her little brother Pierre. After a lengthy labor they were both born today. Pat, the sewing up wasn't as bad as I expected. I do thank the lord for eyelash yarn because I know the stitching is atrocious. I thoroughly enjoyed the experience and I am already eyeing the cuddly bunny pattern. Thanks again.


----------



## kittys punkin

Thank you for the silent parade of pandas. They are all fantastic. I hope to have mine posted soon. I am sewing up and assembling my panda now, just have to wait for eyes and nose. Hopefully I will have them by Monday. Great job everyone!


----------



## blackat99

bcapiak said:


> Better late than never. Introducing Pandora and her little brother Pierre. After a lengthy labor they were both born today. Pat, the sewing up wasn't as bad as I expected. I do thank the lord for eyelash yarn because I know the stitching is atrocious. I thoroughly enjoyed the experience and I am already eyeing the cuddly bunny pattern. Thanks again.


These Pandas are perfect and beautiful! A job well done!

Pat's patterns are wonderful!


----------



## bcapiak

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## wendieh

Wonderful pandas everyone, amazing how different they all look well done.
I have completrd my second panda if the 3 I am making to look like the pandas we have in a childrens tv show in the uk, they are in 3 colours, purple , orange and green, two done one to start soon, these are for my granddaughter Perrie. Pat's pattern have been ideal for these, I made the smaller size, because she is not 2 until end of may, and she will be carrying 3 around with her, and has tiny arms
I have again uploaded the photo of her with the first panda mish, she has not put it down since I gave it to her, takes it everywhere with her.also both pandas together im sure mish is telling moosh about what's in store for him when she arrives in the morning, mish has been fed, sausage roll, banana, drink, taken over the shop, to bed, Posted through the dog flap out into the rain, this caused lots of tears from Perrie when she could not get him back in, nanny had to rescue her and dry the wet panda off, poor moosh doesn't know what's in store being loved by an almost 2 year old, I still need to make her the green panda


----------



## blackat99

wendieh said:


> Wonderful pandas everyone, amazing how different they all look well done.
> I have completrd my second panda if the 3 I am making to look like the pandas we have in a childrens tv show in the uk, they are in 3 colours, purple , orange and green, two done one to start soon, these are for my granddaughter Perrie. Pat's pattern have been ideal for these, I made the smaller size, because she is not 2 until end of may, and she will be carrying 3 around with her, and has tiny arms
> I have again uploaded the photo of her with the first panda mish, she has not put it down since I gave it to her, takes it everywhere with her.also both pandas together im sure mish is telling moosh about what's in store for him when she arrives in the morning, mish has been fed, sausage roll, banana, drink, taken over the shop, to bed, Posted through the dog flap out into the rain, this caused lots of tears from Perrie when she could not get him back in, nanny had to rescue her and dry the wet panda off, poor moosh doesn't know what's in store being loved by an almost 2 year old, I still need to make her the green panda


 Moosh is adorable! Just love the story that goes with it!

Love the colours and your 2 Pandas are great - looking forward to seeing the green one! It is so good that Pat's patterns give us Pandas with endurance! Lol!!


----------



## Gypsycream

grannyfabulous4 said:


> I FINALLY finished my little Panda. Couldn't find correct eyes first, then just procrastinated since I dislike the sewing up!!! Tonight finished. Picture isn't great because it is night, but wanted to get him posted. Haven't named "it" yet.


Oh my what a beautiful panda!! I love him and the eyes work so well.

I'm sorry you didn't enjoy the sewing up part, sometimes they put up a bit of a fight don't they lol! Some go together without a word, some have a lot to say for themselves


----------



## Gypsycream

wendieh said:


> Wonderful pandas everyone, amazing how different they all look well done.
> I have completrd my second panda if the 3 I am making to look like the pandas we have in a childrens tv show in the uk, they are in 3 colours, purple , orange and green, two done one to start soon, these are for my granddaughter Perrie. Pat's pattern have been ideal for these, I made the smaller size, because she is not 2 until end of may, and she will be carrying 3 around with her, and has tiny arms
> I have again uploaded the photo of her with the first panda mish, she has not put it down since I gave it to her, takes it everywhere with her.also both pandas together im sure mish is telling moosh about what's in store for him when she arrives in the morning, mish has been fed, sausage roll, banana, drink, taken over the shop, to bed, Posted through the dog flap out into the rain, this caused lots of tears from Perrie when she could not get him back in, nanny had to rescue her and dry the wet panda off, poor moosh doesn't know what's in store being loved by an almost 2 year old, I still need to make her the green panda


Moosh is lovely as is Mish and your granddaughter is simply adorable!!

Rowan loves this programme and when he saw my pandas filling up the window sill he kept looking and pointing at them lol!

I have to say that your Moosh and Mish are a whole lot better than the original ones on TV. When I first saw the original ones I wasn't that impressed by the finish of them. But yours are perfectly finished.


----------



## Gypsycream

bcapiak said:


> Better late than never. Introducing Pandora and her little brother Pierre. After a lengthy labor they were both born today. Pat, the sewing up wasn't as bad as I expected. I do thank the lord for eyelash yarn because I know the stitching is atrocious. I thoroughly enjoyed the experience and I am already eyeing the cuddly bunny pattern. Thanks again.


Oh my goodness, perfection! Both Pandora and Pierre are adorable!! Perfect in every way. Well done.

Yes the eyelash does hide a lot of sewing sins lol! But I have to say, having sewn up a plain worsted panda today, its not so bad, probably the sewing is easier because you can see better what you are doing lol!

Cuddly Bunny is a big knit, he has huge feet lol!


----------



## Gypsycream

Donna thank you so much for the Silent Parade. Its lovely to see all the wonderful pandas on one thread in one go as it were. Well done, must have taken a lot of downloading and uploading to sort it all out.


----------



## cathie02664

I want more parades!
What a great job done by all.
What a large group.
Fantastic job great creativity, can't wait for another parade


----------



## MzBarnz

My pleasure, Pat. As I see them posted here, I save them in a folder. As you can see, I had quite a few stashed and I will do the same with the next batch of lovely pandas. I want people to realize that they may not see their panda in the "Silent Parade" right away and that's only because I'm waiting to get quite a few stored up, then I'll post them at the same time. In the meantime, we can "oooooo' and "ahhhh" over these precious pandas on this thread! And aren't they the cutest little bears you've ever seen!!!


Gypsycream said:


> Donna thank you so much for the Silent Parade. Its lovely to see all the wonderful pandas on one thread in one go as it were. Well done, must have taken a lot of downloading and uploading to sort it all out.


----------



## MzBarnz

Well, I don't know anything about your tv program, but I do know these are the sweetest looking pandas! I love all the different colors. Who says pandas have to be black and white??? LOL Great job!


wendieh said:


> Wonderful pandas everyone, amazing how different they all look well done.
> I have completrd my second panda if the 3 I am making to look like the pandas we have in a childrens tv show in the uk, they are in 3 colours, purple , orange and green, two done one to start soon, these are for my granddaughter Perrie. Pat's pattern have been ideal for these, I made the smaller size, because she is not 2 until end of may, and she will be carrying 3 around with her, and has tiny arms
> I have again uploaded the photo of her with the first panda mish, she has not put it down since I gave it to her, takes it everywhere with her.also both pandas together im sure mish is telling moosh about what's in store for him when she arrives in the morning, mish has been fed, sausage roll, banana, drink, taken over the shop, to bed, Posted through the dog flap out into the rain, this caused lots of tears from Perrie when she could not get him back in, nanny had to rescue her and dry the wet panda off, poor moosh doesn't know what's in store being loved by an almost 2 year old, I still need to make her the green panda


----------



## trish2222

So many lovely pandas being added - aren't we all bursting with pride for each and every panda!

Thanks Donna for the silent parade too - that's a lot of work uploading all those pics :thumbup:


----------



## Gypsycream

These are the pandas from the children's TV programme, its call Same Smile. Rowan loves it


----------



## lafranciskar

Gypsycream said:


> These are the pandas from the children's TV programme, its call Same Smile. Rowan loves it


Oh I agree with you Pat. I think wendieh's are a lot cuter.


----------



## Gypsycream

lafranciskar said:


> Oh I agree with you Pat. I think wendieh's are a lot cuter.


Much better!!!


----------



## tintin63

Thanks Donna for the Silent Parade of Pandas it is nice to see them all at once and there are sooooo many  They all look great.

(sad that people can't respect you wish for no comments)


----------



## MzBarnz

My pleasure! I love looking at them straight through. As soon as my stash of new pandas grows to about 20, I'll add them, too.


tintin63 said:


> Thanks Donna for the Silent Parade of Pandas it is nice to see them all at once and there are sooooo many  They all look great.
> 
> (sad that people can't respect you wish for no comments)


----------



## barbara55

MzBarnz said:


> My pleasure! I love looking at them straight through. As soon as my stash of new pandas grows to about 20, I'll add them, too.


Okay I've missed something! Where can I find the silent stash please?


----------



## MzBarnz

Barbara... there's a "Silent Parade of Pandas" that shows off all of the finished Gypsycream pandas we have so far. It's called "silent" because we're asking that folks don't comment or reply on that thread so as not to disrupt the continuity of the parade and not scare off the shy little bears. ANY AND ALL COMMENTS ARE VERY WELCOME ON THIS THREAD, HOWEVER!!! Some have commented about the silent parade here on this thread and that is so appreciated! So, go have a look and see what wonderful creatures have been born so far!

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-247177-1.html



barbara55 said:


> Okay I've missed something! Where can I find the silent stash please?


----------



## barbara55

MzBarnz said:


> Barbara... there's a "Silent Parade of Pandas" that shows off all of the finished Gypsycream pandas we have so far. It's called "silent" because we're asking that folks don't comment or reply on that thread so as not to disrupt the continuity of the parade and not scare off the shy little bears. ANY AND ALL COMMENTS ARE VERY WELCOME ON THIS THREAD, HOWEVER!!! Some have commented about the silent parade here on this thread and that is so appreciated! So, go have a look and see what wonderful creatures have been born so far!
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-247177-1.html


Thank you so much, I'm really pleased you have done that it's great to be able to scroll and see all the Pandas one after another, will you be able to do anything about the comments on there?


----------



## catlover1960

Great job on the silent panda parade. To all of the bear makers, all of the bears are stunning. To Pat, thanks for such a great pattern. And finally, thanks to Designer1234 for putting these workshops together.



MzBarnz said:


> Be sure to check the new parade now! I was loading the pictures in as fast as I could! LOL


----------



## MzBarnz

Sorry to say, there's nothing I can do about the comments. I'm glad people enjoyed the parade, though.


barbara55 said:


> Thank you so much, I'm really pleased you have done that it's great to be able to scroll and see all the Pandas one after another, will you be able to do anything about the comments on there?


----------



## grannyfabulous4

MzBarnz said:


> Oh granny! He's fabulous!
> I've put him in my folder of finished pandas and when I get several more, I will add them to my "Silent Parade of Pandas" thread.


Thanks MzBarnz. It is so fun to see all the cute Pandas.


----------



## grannyfabulous4

arlenecc said:


> He's lovely and looks a bit like your avatar doggie. :thumbup:


I put the Panda on the floor, for Daisy to see. She sniffed it looked at me, like I was replacing her, and walked away! Usually she grabs any stuffed creatures and shakes them, but not this one. Maybe she thought she was looking in a mirror. Lol


----------



## arlenecc

grannyfabulous4 said:


> I put the Panda on the floor, for Daisy to see. She sniffed it looked at me, like I was replacing her, and walked away! Usually she grabs any stuffed creatures and shakes them, but not this one. Maybe she thought she was looking in a mirror. Lol


YES! Even Daisy thought she looks like her sister. :thumbup:


----------



## slc25336

Meet Petal. She is so sweet that when someone says to her your ears are to big or your legs are splayed out funny she just replies yes but aren't I a lovely pink. And then she smiles.


----------



## lafranciskar

I love Petal. She looks so soft and cuddly.


----------



## arlenecc

You could rest your head on her softness. She is gorgeous.


----------



## Gramma Bunny

Thanks for sharing the photos. How wonderful to be able to spread our loving art to others.


----------



## Gypsycream

Oh bless she's a lovely soft, cuddly panda! Wouldn't she be lovely to cuddle up to on a cold night?

Love her, she's beautiful!


----------



## blackat99

slc25336 said:


> Meet Petal. She is so sweet that when someone says to her your ears are to big or your legs are splayed out funny she just replies yes but aren't I a lovely pink. And then she smiles.


Petal is a lovely cuddly Panda and I love the pink!


----------



## KJKnitCro

slc25336 said:


> Meet Petal. She is so sweet that when someone says to her your ears are to big or your legs are splayed out funny she just replies yes but aren't I a lovely pink. And then she smiles.


Petal is truly pretty in pink! She is so huggable.


----------



## KJKnitCro

Thanks Donna, for the Silent Parade. What a great array of bears, all so special. Some look like they are just born. Others look more grown-up and experienced. Their faces really do tell a story.


----------



## wendieh

slc25336 said:


> Meet Petal. She is so sweet that when someone says to her your ears are to big or your legs are splayed out funny she just replies yes but aren't I a lovely pink. And then she smiles.


Such a beautiful pink panda, love her big feet


----------



## collectordolls

MzBarnz said:


> Barbara... there's a "Silent Parade of Pandas" that shows off all of the finished Gypsycream pandas we have so far. It's called "silent" because we're asking that folks don't comment or reply on that thread so as not to disrupt the continuity of the parade and not scare off the shy little bears. ANY AND ALL COMMENTS ARE VERY WELCOME ON THIS THREAD, HOWEVER!!! Some have commented about the silent parade here on this thread and that is so appreciated! So, go have a look and see what wonderful creatures have been born so far!
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-247177-1.html


I am sorry that I did leave a comment on the other thread I don't know how to take it off so if you want it you have my permission I am Eloise, [email protected]


----------



## wendieh

Thanks for your lovely comments on mish and moosh. I am making the green one wait and started a pink and white eyelash large panda
I ordered the ice yarn and got the pink in the long eyelash by mistake im using it but its not as easy to knit with as the shorter ice eyelash that I love working with, and advice or tips on managing this long eyelash , mind it does look pretty as its knitting up so far


----------



## chris kelly

wanorniron said:


> Coco and Latte among their future friends.
> 
> Guess who was at the wool store today. Great bargain, 10 balls of Lash yarn for $10. Whoopppeeee!!!!


Wow Myra, I'm not sure which I like best, your gorgeous 'coffees' or your 'Bears to be born yets' I love all of it. Well done.


----------



## chris kelly

grannyfabulous4 said:


> I FINALLY finished my little Panda. Couldn't find correct eyes first, then just procrastinated since I dislike the sewing up!!! Tonight finished. Picture isn't great because it is night, but wanted to get him posted. Haven't named "it" yet.


Awww He's gorgeous, and has that totally innocent new-born look about him. let us know when you name him. There are some amazing names being created along with the Pandas. I bet you won't want to give this baby boy away.


----------



## chris kelly

bcapiak said:


> Better late than never. Introducing Pandora and her little brother Pierre. After a lengthy labor they were both born today. Pat, the sewing up wasn't as bad as I expected. I do thank the lord for eyelash yarn because I know the stitching is atrocious. I thoroughly enjoyed the experience and I am already eyeing the cuddly bunny pattern. Thanks again.


Oh Wow! such a beautiful pair of Pandas. They are delightful and I love their names. A very big well done to you.


----------



## chris kelly

slc25336 said:


> Meet Petal. She is so sweet that when someone says to her your ears are to big or your legs are splayed out funny she just replies yes but aren't I a lovely pink. And then she smiles.


What a beautiful little girl Petal is. She looks so soft and squidgy and very, very shy. I love her. A wonderful job, well done.


----------



## chris kelly

wendieh said:


> Thanks for your lovely comments on mish and moosh. I am making the green one wait and started a pink and white eyelash large panda
> I ordered the ice yarn and got the pink in the long eyelash by mistake im using it but its not as easy to knit with as the shorter ice eyelash that I love working with, and advice or tips on managing this long eyelash , mind it does look pretty as its knitting up so far


I love the look of the long eyelash and although it is a little more difficult to work with, as long as you work a bit slower and use your fingers to guide you through the lashes, it is so worth it in the end. It takes a little getting used to but you'll be fine. It will make the most gorgeous Big Panda. I can't wait to see her. :lol:


----------



## chris kelly

And last but not least.... Donna, you are a darling. I love the way you've put all these Pandas in a row. Well done and a big thank you. Can you do a 'Duckling' Pond too???? LOL. x


----------



## Gypsycream

wendieh said:


> Thanks for your lovely comments on mish and moosh. I am making the green one wait and started a pink and white eyelash large panda
> I ordered the ice yarn and got the pink in the long eyelash by mistake im using it but its not as easy to knit with as the shorter ice eyelash that I love working with, and advice or tips on managing this long eyelash , mind it does look pretty as its knitting up so far


I ordered the long stuff and had to give it to Chris Kelly lol! She of course made a wonderful panda out of it!!! It does make for a rather large panda, just ask Chris


----------



## MzBarnz

And Petal is amazing! Sooooo sweet!!!! Love her color and her ears and feet are just perfect! She's adorable. She'll be meeting up with the few other panda pics I have on my desktop awaiting for several more friends to arrive, then they will join the Silent Parade.


slc25336 said:


> Meet Petal. She is so sweet that when someone says to her your ears are to big or your legs are splayed out funny she just replies yes but aren't I a lovely pink. And then she smiles.


----------



## MzBarnz

That will be YOUR job, Chris! I haven't even finished my duck yet! You're way ahead of me on that one, my friend. LOL


chris kelly said:


> And last but not least.... Donna, you are a darling. I love the way you've put all these Pandas in a row. Well done and a big thank you. Can you do a 'Duckling' Pond too???? LOL. x


----------



## guitarlady

It's a girl, born today in Arizona. Her name is Manda the Panda. Her mommy is so happy she can join the parade.


----------



## MzBarnz

Don't fret over it, Eloise. You weren't the only one. LOL

Please please contact admin and ask them to remove your email address from this post, though. It's a safety issue for you. To share email addresses, it's best to Private Message someone and exchange that way.


collectordolls said:


> I am sorry that I did leave a comment on the other thread I don't know how to take it off so if you want it you have my permission I am Eloise, [email protected]


----------



## guitarlady

I just looked at the silent parade. That is a wonderful way to see all the pandas more quickly. Will it be updated? I just added my panda today. What a fantastic experience this has been.


----------



## lafranciskar

MzBarnz said:


> That will be YOUR job, Chris! I haven't even finished my duck yet! You're way ahead of me on that one, my friend. LOL


Ha, there you go Chris. It's now your job to do the ducks. You could call it a Duck Waddle.


----------



## arlenecc

lafranciskar said:


> Ha, there you go Chris. It's now your job to do the ducks. You could call it a Duck Waddle.


Hey Chris, that will teach you to say anything. Have fun with the ducks!! :lol:


----------



## MzBarnz

hee hee hee... Thanks, guys!


arlenecc said:


> Hey Chris, that will teach you to say anything. Have fun with the ducks!! :lol:


----------



## MzBarnz

Guitarlady... when I get about 10-15 more panda pics, I'll add them to the parade, then I'll mention it on here, OK?


guitarlady said:


> I just looked at the silent parade. That is a wonderful way to see all the pandas more quickly. Will it be updated? I just added my panda today. What a fantastic experience this has been.


----------



## blackat99

My Pandas are finally completed. Leila the Lilac Panda was a practice Little Panda while I was waiting for Black Yarn to arrive. Leila is made from Chenille yarn which was stretchy - hence her muscly arms!

Bruno the Large Panda is made from yarn from the LYS - Entice for the cream coloured parts and Black Flurry (similar to Pipsqueak) 

Thank you Pat for your outstanding pattern and to Designer 1234 for arranging and facilitating the Panda Workshop! 

It has brought a lot of fun and joy to more people than you would imagine!!


----------



## Gypsycream

guitarlady said:


> It's a girl, born today in Arizona. Her name is Manda the Panda. Her mommy is so happy she can join the parade.


Manda is beautiful and a very girlie little girl isn't she? Such a character, I would imagine she's quite out going and not backward in coming forward lol! She's delightful!!!


----------



## Gypsycream

blackat99 said:


> My Pandas are finally completed. Leila the Lilac Panda was a practice Little Panda while I was waiting for Black Yarn to arrive. Leila is made from Chenille yarn which was stretchy - hence her muscly arms!
> 
> Bruno the Large Panda is made from yarn from the LYS - Entice for the cream coloured parts and Black Flurry (similar to Pipsqueak)
> 
> Thank you Pat for your outstanding pattern and to Designer 1234 for arranging and facilitating the Panda Workshop!
> 
> It has brought a lot of fun and joy to more people than you would imagine!!


Bless they are lovely and so different in character! Bruno is a caring older brother I think, whereas Leila is the bubbly little sister, skipping her way through life!!

Aw they are both so lovely, well done!


----------



## Gypsycream

blackat99 said:


> My Pandas are finally completed. Leila the Lilac Panda was a practice Little Panda while I was waiting for Black Yarn to arrive. Leila is made from Chenille yarn which was stretchy - hence her muscly arms!
> 
> Bruno the Large Panda is made from yarn from the LYS - Entice for the cream coloured parts and Black Flurry (similar to Pipsqueak)
> 
> Thank you Pat for your outstanding pattern and to Designer 1234 for arranging and facilitating the Panda Workshop!
> 
> It has brought a lot of fun and joy to more people than you would imagine!!


Bless they are lovely and so different in character! Bruno is a caring older brother I think, whereas Leila is the bubbly little sister, skipping her way through life!!

Aw they are both so lovely, well done!


----------



## chris kelly

Gypsycream said:


> I ordered the long stuff and had to give it to Chris Kelly lol! She of course made a wonderful panda out of it!!! It does make for a rather large panda, just ask Chris


LOL. He's such a big heavy lump, but also soft and cute. My GS went to his cot with him last night and used Daddy Oreo Panda as a pillow.


----------



## chris kelly

MzBarnz said:


> That will be YOUR job, Chris! I haven't even finished my duck yet! You're way ahead of me on that one, my friend. LOL


Have you got a huge mirror, Donna? And a few trees and bushes.


----------



## Nana Mc

I love your Bruno and Leila.


----------



## wanorniron

Latte is finally finished complete with bow tie


----------



## Gypsycream

wanorniron said:


> Latte is finally finished complete with bow tie


Aww! Latte is a wonderful panda, so proud in his bow tie!!


----------



## gapeach31781

Here is my little pink girl. Was a fun, but very long knit for me and took half a day to stuff and sew together. I probably won't go into manufacturing bears, but loved the experience. Thanks so much for this workshop.


----------



## grannyfabulous4

Love the little pink girl!


----------



## lafranciskar

Love the new wave of pandas coming in. They are all so cute!


----------



## MzBarnz

OMGosh! What a sweet little girl!! She is beautiful!


gapeach31781 said:


> Here is my little pink girl. Was a fun, but very long knit for me and took half a day to stuff and sew together. I probably won't go into manufacturing bears, but loved the experience. Thanks so much for this workshop.


----------



## trish2222

Cute, cute, cute - so many gorgeous pandas :thumbup:


----------



## Gypsycream

gapeach31781 said:


> Here is my little pink girl. Was a fun, but very long knit for me and took half a day to stuff and sew together. I probably won't go into manufacturing bears, but loved the experience. Thanks so much for this workshop.


She's beautiful!!


----------



## Ritaw

gapeach31781 said:


> Here is my little pink girl. Was a fun, but very long knit for me and took half a day to stuff and sew together. I probably won't go into manufacturing bears, but loved the experience. Thanks so much for this workshop.


She is precious!


----------



## blackat99

wanorniron said:


> Latte is finally finished complete with bow tie


Latte is a lovely Panda! Love the bowtie!


----------



## blackat99

gapeach31781 said:


> Here is my little pink girl. Was a fun, but very long knit for me and took half a day to stuff and sew together. I probably won't go into manufacturing bears, but loved the experience. Thanks so much for this workshop.


Pink girl is a cute little Panda! Well done!


----------



## gapeach31781

Ritaw said:


> She is precious!


Thanks for all the compliments on my little pink (no name)
girl.


----------



## chris kelly

Awww Myra, Latte is gorgeous and a very proud looking gentleman with his bow-tie. He's all ready for the Gentleman's club dinner Party. A lovely Panda. Well done.


----------



## chris kelly

My Oh My, Gapeach, she's a little darling. Such a pretty little girl. A true Straw-Bearie to be sure. A very big well done.


----------



## MzBarnz

MzBarnz here... don't worry... when you post your pic of your panda on here, I will save it and post it with the next batch of pandas on the "Silent Parade". PLEASE DO NOT POST IT YOURSELF! I do have a plan!  Just be patient because I am waiting until I get about 10-20 pics saved up, then they will marching with the first group of wonderful little bears! Thanks for all your cooperation! 
A great big HUG to Pat for putting on the workshop for all of us. What a HUGE success it was! And thank you to Designer1234 for making it all come together! Bless you both!


----------



## collectordolls

MzBarnz said:


> Don't fret over it, Eloise. You weren't the only one. LOL
> 
> Please please contact admin and ask them to remove your email address from this post, though. It's a safety issue for you. To share email addresses, it's best to Private Message someone and exchange that way.


I do not know how to contact the admin is there a link?


----------



## chris kelly

Thank you Donna. It will be lovely to see a picture list without comments in the way.
My latest baby has finally arrived. A slow pregnancy but he made it in the end. Indie has already been claimed, even before the birth was complete. Mummy, Charlotte, Panda has said that enough is enough for the time being and she wants a little rest. Different things are on the horizon. 
Indie is now a solid part of the family.


----------



## Gypsycream

chris kelly said:


> Thank you Donna. It will be lovely to see a picture list without comments in the way.
> My latest baby has finally arrived. A slow pregnancy but he made it in the end. Indie has already been claimed, even before the birth was complete. Mummy, Charlotte, Panda has said that enough is enough for the time being and she wants a little rest. Different things are on the horizon.
> Indie is now a solid part of the family.


Indie is stunning and certainly compliments your panda family. You must be panda'd out by now Chris!


----------



## chris kelly

Gypsycream said:


> Indie is stunning and certainly compliments your panda family. You must be panda'd out by now Chris!


Thank you Pat. I'll never be Panda'd out but at the moment, I have something very special going on!!!! Lol.


----------



## blackat99

chris kelly said:


> Thank you Donna. It will be lovely to see a picture list without comments in the way.
> My latest baby has finally arrived. A slow pregnancy but he made it in the end. Indie has already been claimed, even before the birth was complete. Mummy, Charlotte, Panda has said that enough is enough for the time being and she wants a little rest. Different things are on the horizon.
> Indie is now a solid part of the family.


Chris, your Pandas are amazing! Indie is so handsome and your Panda family is gorgeous!

Well done!


----------



## trish2222

Chris, your pandas are wonderful :thumbup:


----------



## tintin63

A lovely family of Pandas Chris :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## KJKnitCro

Chris, your panda family looks like there is true commeradarie among them. Thanks, also, for your encouraging comments along the way for each participant in this workshop.

Thanks, also, to the others who have faithfully joined in with Gypsycream in cheering us all along in our crafting. Your encouragement has warmed our hearts time and again.

Thanks, Mz Barnz, for the great Silent Parade. It is so good to see them all in one continuous flow.

Thanks, Designer1234, for setting up this workshop. It has brought joy and new skills to many. What a fun time we've had chatting up a storm with other crafters of Pandas.

Thanks, Pat, for giving us such a versatile pattern with great illustrations, so each of us could be successful in creating Pandas. You have been a real pilllar to lean on when we were not sure we could do it. You expressed delight at each "birth". You have been such a faithful, patient labour room nurse, encouraging all of us to "push, she/he's just about here. Just another deep breath, and PUSH."


----------



## guitarlady

Thanks Pat. The sewing up went so well and I really was surprised how much I enjoyed that part. I love my Manda and can't part with her. Next I will make a pink panda for my grand baby. Thank you again for all your wonderful patterns and your time for this workshop.


----------



## MzBarnz

Indie is absolutely stunning, Chris! I love that blue. Your family of pandas are extraordinary and you have made Pat proud!! Well done on all of them. Oh... and by the way... I think we tied on how many we made. I'm finishing up #5 as we speak, but certainly you have beat me in little duckies! LOL


----------



## bcapiak

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Gypsycream

Believe me this workshop has been a pleasure, so much so that I agreed to do another one late summer  All the pandas that I have seen have been so incredibly professionally finished, even new bear knitters have made me very proud!!

Can't wait until the next workshop, just need to dream up something worthy of you all


----------



## pinsandneedles

Thanks, Designer1234, for setting up this workshop. It has brought joy and new skills to many. What a fun time we've had chatting up a storm with other crafters of Pandas.

Thanks, Pat, for giving us such a versatile pattern with great illustrations, so each of us could be successful in creating Pandas. You have been a real pilllar to lean on when we were not sure we could do it. You expressed delight at each "birth". You have been such a faithful, patient labour room nurse, encouraging all of us to "push, she/he's just about here. Just another deep breath, and PUSH."[/quote]

Well stated and I second all of the above..


----------



## MzBarnz

Oh, Pat... whatever you come up with will be a hit! Your patterns are so easy to understand and follow and I do believe you have made quite a name for yourself on here! Love it! Take a short break now and play with your new yarn. We'll be right behind you in your new creations! Thank you!!!


----------



## Lynda from Watford

Sorry we're late but we had a few problems. Introducing

Alyson Panda

This is to honour our dear friend Alyson Clark who we tragically lost to cancer last year. I knited her but something was wrong so Pat (Gypsycream) reknitted the head and body (I was using different types of wool though both claimed to be DK), I made the arms, legs and ears and Alyson generously gave the beautiful yarn for the pads and ears to Pat who gave some to me so Alyson could be part of our panda. So this is for you Alyson with much love from Pat and Lynda.


----------



## Ritaw

Lynda from Watford said:


> Sorry we're late but we had a few problems. Introducing
> 
> Alyson Panda
> 
> This is to honour our dear friend Alyson Clark who we tragically lost to cancer last year. I knited her but something was wrong so Pat (Gypsycream) reknitted the head and body (I was using different types of wool though both claimed to be DK), I made the arms, legs and ears and Alyson generously gave the beautiful yarn for the pads and ears to Pat who gave some to me so Alyson could be part of our panda. So this is for you Alyson with much love from Pat and Lynda.


What a great little panda . She is stunning ! Both you and pat have made a special panda . X


----------



## guitarlady

She is just beautiful and another wonderful creative use of yarn.


----------



## MzBarnz

Love love love your Alyson panda! What a wonderful tribute, Lynda and Pat. Sure do miss our Alyson.


----------



## Gypsycream

Don't know what happened Lynda, but that little panda looks nothing like any of mine, so I think there is still a lot of you in her or perhaps Alyson was guiding us both.


----------



## MzBarnz

"Silent Panda Parade" update..... I now have 14 gorgeous little pandas waiting to join the Silent Parade. Hopefully I will soon collect 6 more pics of NEW finished ones, then I will add them to the thread. Once again, I want to thank you all for not posting your comments and replies on the Silent Parade thread so we can have a steady stream of shy little creatures and we can oooooo and ahhhhhh over them straight through But please feel free to comment about them ON THIS THREAD! Love to see what everyone has to say. I will post an update here when the new ones join in!


----------



## trish2222

Lynda - it's a beautiful panda and a beautiful sentiment. Many of us remember Alyson with great affection


----------



## laceylinda

Such a lovely panda. Love the ears and pads. They just finish her off beautifully.


----------



## bcapiak

Lynda from Watford said:


> Sorry we're late but we had a few problems. Introducing
> 
> Alyson Panda
> 
> This is to honour our dear friend Alyson Clark who we tragically lost to cancer last year. I knited her but something was wrong so Pat (Gypsycream) reknitted the head and body (I was using different types of wool though both claimed to be DK), I made the arms, legs and ears and Alyson generously gave the beautiful yarn for the pads and ears to Pat who gave some to me so Alyson could be part of our panda. So this is for you Alyson with much love from Pat and Lynda.


Love the expression on her face. :thumbup:


----------



## tintin63

What a lovely gentle looking panda Alyson is. A lovely tribute to lovely lady we all miss.


----------



## inkie

MzBarnz said:


> "Silent Panda Parade" update..... I now have 14 gorgeous little pandas waiting to join the Silent Parade. Hopefully I will soon collect 6 more pics of NEW finished ones, then I will add them to the thread. Once again, I want to thank you all for not posting your comments and replies on the Silent Parade thread so we can have a steady stream of shy little creatures and we can oooooo and ahhhhhh over them straight through But please feel free to comment about them ON THIS THREAD! Love to see what everyone has to say. I will post an update here when the new ones join in!


MzBarnz: I am working on an other one, hope to have it ready on Wednesday, which is Purple Dag (epilepsy awareness day). So it is going to be a purple/white big panda.. back to the needles now..


----------



## arlenecc

Brought tears to my eyes with her sweet face and she surely is Alyson. Lovely memory and I do think she came through both your needles.


----------



## MzBarnz

Inkie... we'll wait for you. Can you pm me when you get it done please? Can't wait to see it!


inkie said:


> MzBarnz: I am working on an other one, hope to have it ready on Wednesday, which is Purple Dag (epilepsy awareness day). So it is going to be a purple/white big panda.. back to the needles now..


----------



## Dottieruth

We can still finish our pandas and still get them in the parade, right? I will be ready to put my big girl together tomorrow, I hope. Then I can start my baby boy.I can finally see with both eyes, so it should go faster. They are all so cute and each one looks different. Good job everyone and thanks so much for Pat's help.


----------



## Gypsycream

Yes I'm sure Donna will kindly keep putting your finished pandas on the Silent Parade and you can put them on this thread anytime you like. Can't wait to see them all. The standard is so high!


----------



## slc25336

I'm also working on a new panda. Petal needs a sister. Hopefully by this weekend.


----------



## Grandma Jo

I just got back to my Panda. Couldn't work on it for awhile. I have the body done and am working on the head. Thought if I get it done, it will have personality and encourage to get it done.


----------



## Gypsycream

slc25336 said:


> I'm also working on a new panda. Petal needs a sister. Hopefully by this weekend.


mmmmmm sounds like you may have early signs of addiction


----------



## Gypsycream

slc25336 said:


> I'm also working on a new panda. Petal needs a sister. Hopefully by this weekend.


mmmmmm sounds like you may have early signs of addiction


----------



## Gypsycream

Grandma Jo said:


> I just got back to my Panda. Couldn't work on it for awhile. I have the body done and am working on the head. Thought if I get it done, it will have personality and encourage to get it done.


I tend to do the head first, complete it and then it sits and stares at me urging me to get on lol!


----------



## bunnysbaby

Alyson is an outstanding Panda, and such a loving tribute to our very own Alyson.


----------



## chris kelly

MzBarnz said:


> Indie is absolutely stunning, Chris! I love that blue. Your family of pandas are extraordinary and you have made Pat proud!! Well done on all of them. Oh... and by the way... I think we tied on how many we made. I'm finishing up #5 as we speak, but certainly you have beat me in little duckies! LOL


Heehee. Keep going, I'll race you on the next project. Ready.... Steady....


----------



## chris kelly

Lynda, you and Pat have knitted a stunningly beautiful Alyson panda. I love the way you chose to add an Alyson touch. It looks like you've added a little blusher to your little girl's eyes where the pink colouring sits. It gives her a very pretty feminine touch. I wonder what yarns alyson would have used if she was still here. I'm betting on Extra long eyelash. LOL.


----------



## chris kelly

inkie said:


> MzBarnz: I am working on an other one, hope to have it ready on Wednesday, which is Purple Dag (epilepsy awareness day). So it is going to be a purple/white big panda.. back to the needles now..


I had it planned to knit a couple of purple and pink Pandas for Epilepsy Awareness Day but didn't get that far. Well done on your kindness. With support like yours, we as epileptics, continue to live as normal a life as possible. Thank you Dear Inkie.


----------



## chris kelly

KJKnitCro said:


> Chris, your panda family looks like there is true commeradarie among them. Thanks, also, for your encouraging comments along the way for each participant in this workshop.
> 
> Thanks, also, to the others who have faithfully joined in with Gypsycream in cheering us all along in our crafting. Your encouragement has warmed our hearts time and again.
> 
> Thanks, Mz Barnz, for the great Silent Parade. It is so good to see them all in one continuous flow.
> 
> Thanks, Designer1234, for setting up this workshop. It has brought joy and new skills to many. What a fun time we've had chatting up a storm with other crafters of Pandas.
> 
> Thanks, Pat, for giving us such a versatile pattern with great illustrations, so each of us could be successful in creating Pandas. You have been a real pilllar to lean on when we were not sure we could do it. You expressed delight at each "birth". You have been such a faithful, patient labour room nurse, encouraging all of us to "push, she/he's just about here. Just another deep breath, and PUSH."


KJKnitco, you forgot to mention ..... Thank all of you Bear'ers, new creators and old. Without these wonderful Pandas, this wouldn't have been the amazing success that it has been. Pat has become a really good friend to me and to many of you too. So hats off to you all. And give yourselves a pat on the back. Well done everybody. Now I'm getting emotional. Does anyone know any Panda Bear jokes? *Chuckle*


----------



## chris kelly

Gypsycream said:


> Believe me this workshop has been a pleasure, so much so that I agreed to do another one late summer  All the pandas that I have seen have been so incredibly professionally finished, even new bear knitters have made me very proud!!
> 
> Can't wait until the next workshop, just need to dream up something worthy of you all


Please rest up a little while Pat and let your body mend. you can still 'think' about your plans though. LOL. :wink: :lol:


----------



## blackat99

Lynda from Watford said:


> Sorry we're late but we had a few problems. Introducing
> 
> Alyson Panda
> 
> This is to honour our dear friend Alyson Clark who we tragically lost to cancer last year. I knited her but something was wrong so Pat (Gypsycream) reknitted the head and body (I was using different types of wool though both claimed to be DK), I made the arms, legs and ears and Alyson generously gave the beautiful yarn for the pads and ears to Pat who gave some to me so Alyson could be part of our panda. So this is for you Alyson with much love from Pat and Lynda.


What an outstanding Team Effort in memory of Alyson whom we miss so much, Lynda and Pat. She would have been so proud of the Panda Parade! It is wonderful that some of her yarn was used for Alyson Panda.

Your Pink (it had to be pink!) Alyson Panda is beautiful! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## blackat99

inkie said:


> MzBarnz: I am working on an other one, hope to have it ready on Wednesday, which is Purple Dag (epilepsy awareness day). So it is going to be a purple/white big panda.. back to the needles now..


Looking forward to seeing your Panda, Inkie!


----------



## pinsandneedles

MzBarnz said:


> "Silent Panda Parade" update..... I now have 14 gorgeous little pandas waiting to join the Silent Parade. Hopefully I will soon collect 6 more pics of NEW finished ones, then I will add them to the thread. Once again, I want to thank you all for not posting your comments and replies on the Silent Parade thread so we can have a steady stream of shy little creatures and we can oooooo and ahhhhhh over them straight through But please feel free to comment about them ON THIS THREAD! Love to see what everyone has to say. I will post an update here when the new ones join in!


 Oh almost done, hope I make it..


----------



## KJKnitCro

Alyson Panda is so innocent and petite. Love her. Although I did not have the privilege of knowing the friend she pays tribute to, I think you have done an act of kindness.


----------



## KJKnitCro

chris kelly said:


> KJKnitco, you forgot to mention ..... Thank all of you Bear'ers, new creators and old. Without these wonderful Pandas, this wouldn't have been the amazing success that it has been. Pat has become a really good friend to me and to many of you too. So hats off to you all. And give yourselves a pat on the back. Well done everybody. Now I'm getting emotional. Does anyone know any Panda Bear jokes? *Chuckle*


Well, Chris, we just needed you to notice what was missing and fill it in. Thanks. You said it just right.


----------



## Lynda from Watford

Thank you all, on behalf of Alyson Panda, for your kind words. She is rather gorgeous isn't she - like her three creators lol


----------



## tintin63

Ok I cant do anymore on baby blanket till I get more yarn delivered so I will finish my 2nd Panda. Hope to get him (yes another HIM) done today. Still not happy with eye patches but I may do some cosmetic surgery on him before I post his picture. No name as yet he hasn't given me any clues on what to call him. Better get on and finish stuffing his arms, then I just have to sew arms and legs on and he's done.


----------



## tintin63

Here's my 2nd Panda. No name as yet. Knit with white snowball chunky yarn and doubled DK. I followed the pattern for small panda but when you see him next to his brother who was knit from the large pattern you will see he is quite a big boy.  


Thanks to Pat for her brilliant patterns and also Designer for putting on the workshop.

Pat, Donna and Chris you have both been inspirational to us all who were having problems. Thanks again to Donna for the 'Silent Parade' hope I got him done in time to join it.


----------



## Gypsycream

Bless he's a handsome panda isn't he? And a big boy too lol! Well done, both your pandas are perfect!!


----------



## catlover1960

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:



KJKnitCro said:


> Alyson Panda is so innocent and petite. Love her. Although I did not have the privilege of knowing the friend she pays tribute to, I think you have done an act of kindness.


----------



## barbara55

inkie said:


> MzBarnz: I am working on an other one, hope to have it ready on Wednesday, which is Purple Dag (epilepsy awareness day). So it is going to be a purple/white big panda.. back to the needles now..


What will you do with your purple panda? Will it be for yourself or someone with epilepsy or donate for fund raising?
Only curious as we have a Grandson with Autism and they have a blue day coming up very soon.


----------



## tintin63

Gypsycream said:


> Bless he's a handsome panda isn't he? And a big boy too lol! Well done, both your pandas are perfect!!


Thanks Pat, yes I made sure this time to stuff a big tummy - the chunky white is lovely to knit with but next time may need even smaller needles to stop the stuffing showing through.

They are both sitting on top of the fireplace ~ safe out of the way of the dog! she does think every cuddly should be for her. 
Thanks for a great workshop Pat .
Tina


----------



## KJKnitCro

Tintin63, your "big boy" is super. He's a welcome addition to the world-wide panda family. Looks like your two are getting along famously.


----------



## MzBarnz

Another gorgeous panda! You have done a fantastic job with your bears! No worries about him joining the parade. I've got him waiting with the other new ones and I'll be adding them all to the Silent Parade by the end of the week... just so a few more people can include theirs.


tintin63 said:


> Here's my 2nd Panda. No name as yet. Knit with white snowball chunky yarn and doubled DK. I followed the pattern for small panda but when you see him next to his brother who was knit from the large pattern you will see he is quite a big boy.
> 
> Thanks to Pat for her brilliant patterns and also Designer for putting on the workshop.
> 
> Pat, Donna and Chris you have both been inspirational to us all who were having problems. Thanks again to Donna for the 'Silent Parade' hope I got him done in time to join it.


----------



## tintin63

MzBarnz said:


> Another gorgeous panda! You have done a fantastic job with your bears! No worries about him joining the parade. I've got him waiting with the other new ones and I'll be adding them all to the Silent Parade by the end of the week... just so a few more people can include theirs.


Thanks Donna your doing a sterling job


----------



## blackat99

tintin63 said:


> Here's my 2nd Panda. No name as yet. Knit with white snowball chunky yarn and doubled DK. I followed the pattern for small panda but when you see him next to his brother who was knit from the large pattern you will see he is quite a big boy.
> 
> Thanks to Pat for her brilliant patterns and also Designer for putting on the workshop.
> 
> Pat, Donna and Chris you have both been inspirational to us all who were having problems. Thanks again to Donna for the 'Silent Parade' hope I got him done in time to join it.


Your Big Little Panda is lovely! The two of them look so cute together!


----------



## chris kelly

tintin63 said:


> Here's my 2nd Panda. No name as yet. Knit with white snowball chunky yarn and doubled DK. I followed the pattern for small panda but when you see him next to his brother who was knit from the large pattern you will see he is quite a big boy.
> 
> Thanks to Pat for her brilliant patterns and also Designer for putting on the workshop.
> 
> Pat, Donna and Chris you have both been inspirational to us all who were having problems. Thanks again to Donna for the 'Silent Parade' hope I got him done in time to join it.


Awww Tintin, He's adorable and What a big boy he turned out to be. I love both your boys and they look so good together. A very big well done to you and a thank you for your comments too. 
 :wink: :wink:


----------



## Shelly4545

Hi everyone.... Have not posted in a while but am loyal to the pac and have been reading everyone's comments and admiring all the wonderful Gypsy Cream Pandas.... Last week was rough... Corporate Tax, sales Tax and Payroll Tax filings with NYS and IRS...LATE home every night... Things are letting up now but still feel the pressure of last week... Have only completed arms, legs and body of my Panda... Hope I can complete before Parade is over...such pangs in my heart reading the tribute to Alyson... Tears to my eyes looking the Panda created in her memory... How thoughtful of everyone... Silent Parade is a keepsake remembrance for all. .. Great idea... Love to all... Shelly


----------



## Designer1234

Shelly4545 said:


> Hi everyone.... Have not posted in a while but am loyal to the pac and have been reading everyone's comments and admiring all the wonderful Gypsy Cream Pandas.... Last week was rough... Corporate Tax, sales Tax and Payroll Tax filings with NYS and IRS...LATE home every night... Things are letting up now but still feel the pressure of last week... Have only completed arms, legs and body of my Panda... Hope I can complete before Parade is over...such pangs in my heart reading the tribute to Alyson... Tears to my eyes looking the Panda created in her memory... How thoughtful of everyone... Silent Parade is a keepsake remembrance for all. .. Great idea... Love to all... Shelly


The Parade won't ever be over- This Parade thread will be here for good. The workshop can be found with the closed workshops and will be locked, but all the information and questions and answers are left there for everyone's information.. Everyone is welcome to post their Pandas as they finish them. It was a special Pattern for the workshops so if you did a Panda - it belongs in the Parade and we would all love to see it. They are so sweet!


----------



## Gypsycream

Shelly4545 said:


> Hi everyone.... Have not posted in a while but am loyal to the pac and have been reading everyone's comments and admiring all the wonderful Gypsy Cream Pandas.... Last week was rough... Corporate Tax, sales Tax and Payroll Tax filings with NYS and IRS...LATE home every night... Things are letting up now but still feel the pressure of last week... Have only completed arms, legs and body of my Panda... Hope I can complete before Parade is over...such pangs in my heart reading the tribute to Alyson... Tears to my eyes looking the Panda created in her memory... How thoughtful of everyone... Silent Parade is a keepsake remembrance for all. .. Great idea... Love to all... Shelly


Shelly remember me saying this isn't a race? Your panda will be done when its done and it will take part in both the Parade and the Silent Parade  Life just gets in the way sometimes doesn't it?


----------



## arlenecc

Am now attempting the big panda after finishing a cover for my DD. I'm over my snit now and hope this one turns out like I expect.Lol!


----------



## jmewin

How sweet!!!


----------



## lpeni

No name yet. My grt granddaughter wanted a girl so I added a flower on the ear and ribbon around her neck. 
I used pipsqueak yarn. Thanks to Pat for the extra help I needed, she made it so easy. I will now have to try the bear patterns I have.


----------



## arlenecc

Sweet bear! 
love the colour and the yarn. 
looks soft and squishy,like they should.


----------



## blackat99

lpeni said:


> No name yet. My grt granddaughter wanted a girl so I added a flower on the ear and ribbon around her neck.
> I used pipsqueak yarn. Thanks to Pat for the extra help I needed, she made it so easy. I will now have to try the bear patterns I have.


Beautiful Panda! It looks like a girl without the flower and ribbon! lol!

Give the Bear patterns a try - they are wonderful,such fun and addicting!


----------



## MzBarnz

Gorgeous panda!

Hey, Pat!! This looks like the color Pipsqueak yarn you got!!! Look how beautiful it works up!


lpeni said:


> No name yet. My grt granddaughter wanted a girl so I added a flower on the ear and ribbon around her neck.
> I used pipsqueak yarn. Thanks to Pat for the extra help I needed, she made it so easy. I will now have to try the bear patterns I have.


----------



## Gypsycream

Ipeni that is one beautiful panda!! Its a little girl even without the flower, she's lovely!!

Donna you a right, same colours as I have !!


----------



## inkie

Here is Nance. Her full name is Nance Remembrance.

She is made because of Purple Day, which is today, 26th March. It is epilepsy awareness day and we are requested to wear something purple. I am, and am thinking of my best friend, who suddenly got epilepsy a few years ago, but also wanted to post something purple, so here she is!


----------



## Gypsycream

Inkie, Nance is simply perfection!!


----------



## blackat99

Nance is beautiful, Inkie! She has been made for a good cause too!


----------



## Windbeam

Great looking Pandas Kp'ers. Everyone of them have a differnt personality!


----------



## lpeni

I love the color of Nance and she is so pretty!


----------



## MzBarnz

Oh, Inkie! Isn't Nance regal! Such a beautiful panda and what a wonderful tribute. OK... now that she is hear, time to get the new pandas in order and let them join the Silent Parade!


inkie said:


> Here is Nance. Her full name is Nance Remembrance.
> 
> She is made because of Purple Day, which is today, 26th March. It is epilepsy awareness day and we are requested to wear something purple. I am, and am thinking of my best friend, who suddenly got epilepsy a few years ago, but also wanted to post something purple, so here she is!


----------



## MzBarnz

ANNOUNCING THE LATEST PARTICIPANTS IN THE "SILENT PARADE"!!!

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-247177-2.html#5067268

Go over and take a look at the new, beautiful pandas that have joined the parade. But, shhhhhh........ don't spook them! They are very shy. Please remember to post your comments on THIS thread.

Don't fret if you haven't finished your panda yet! I will continue to collect pics as they show up here and once I get quite a few saved up, they will join the parade!!!

Everyone has done a fabulous job and it's so amazing to see how these beautiful creatures can look so different and unique and it's all from the same pattern. Thank you, Pat!


----------



## Shelly4545

Thank you Pat and Designer 1234.... I forgot there was no deadline for posting our pandas. I must have misread one of the posts... Again, beautiful , wonderful pandas... Shelly


----------



## RuthieB

Oh I have so enjoyed seeing all the wonderful Bears! I guess I'll try doing one myself. Great job, ladies!


----------



## trish2222

RuthieB said:


> Oh I have so enjoyed seeing all the wonderful Bears! I guess I'll try doing one myself. Great job, ladies!


Now you've said it you'll have to do it! They are all wonderful as you said and all so different


----------



## kittys punkin

Here is my panda finally. He was a trial to work with this yarn but I made it and I am pleased with how he came out.


----------



## inkie

kittys punkin said:


> Here is my panda finally. He was a trial to work with this yarn but I made it and I am pleased with how he came out.


Don't mess with this one.....LOL


----------



## blackat99

kittys punkin said:


> Here is my panda finally. He was a trial to work with this yarn but I made it and I am pleased with how he came out.


Lovely Panda! It looks very snuggly and you did a good job being persistent with the yarn being a trial!


----------



## pinsandneedles

Oh my gosh, what an adorable guy,he looks ready to roll.


----------



## Gypsycream

Wow!! I never thought you would make it through with that yarn! Hats off to you! He's wonderful, very handsome and Inkie is right, I wouldn't mess with him lol!


----------



## MzBarnz

What a handsome panda! He may look like a tough guy, but I bet he's as gentle as a kitten. I will save his pic until more of his friends get ready to join the Silent Parade, then I'll have them line up and start their march!


kittys punkin said:


> Here is my panda finally. He was a trial to work with this yarn but I made it and I am pleased with how he came out.


----------



## blackat99

Thanks, Donna, for posting more Pandas on the Parade! You are doing a fantastic job!


----------



## kittys punkin

Thank you all fo your support and great comments. He does look kind of grumpy but I love him. It was a real trial trying to sew him up because it was so hard to see what I was doing. For those who didn't see my earlier post, I used Baby Monkey eyelash and Encore worsted weight. I have seen some other gorgeous bears posted that looked like they would be as much fun to work with as mine. Thank you Gypsycream for a wonderful pattern and workshop and to Designer for putting these workshops together for us and to MzBarnz for the wonderful silent parade of pandas.


----------



## gapeach31781

Now that panda has PERSONALITY!


----------



## inkie

kittys punkin said:


> Thank you all fo your support and great comments. He does look kind of grumpy but I love him. It was a real trial trying to sew him up because it was so hard to see what I was doing. For those who didn't see my earlier post, I used Baby Monkey eyelash and Encore worsted weight. I have seen some other gorgeous bears posted that looked like they would be as much fun to work with as mine. Thank you Gypsycream for a wonderful pattern and workshop and to Designer for putting these workshops together for us and to MzBarnz for the wonderful silent parade of pandas.


That baby monkey eyelash seems to have extremely long "lashes". Love how it looks! What is his name, by the way? He's got personality, he deserves a name, don't you think? And "encore" means: again... so you'll have to make a panda again... all panda's love to have a friend.. LOL
Just trying to talk you into making an other one....


----------



## jjaffas

Finally finished my small panda, after a lot of interruptions!
I love how he has turned out.
Thanks Pat, for a really entertaining and informative workshop.


----------



## blackat99

jjaffas said:


> Finally finished my small panda, after a lot of interruptions!
> I love how he has turned out.
> Thanks Pat, for a really entertaining and informative workshop.


Your Panda is too cute and being a Boy is an achievement as there has been a larger percentage of Girl Small Pandas created in the Workshop!


----------



## Gypsycream

jjaffas said:


> Finally finished my small panda, after a lot of interruptions!
> I love how he has turned out.
> Thanks Pat, for a really entertaining and informative workshop.


Bless, how sweet is this little boy!! He's adorable, well done


----------



## tintin63

Ah a cute Panda he looks sooo sweet. Well Done.


----------



## tintin63

kittys punkin said:


> Here is my panda finally. He was a trial to work with this yarn but I made it and I am pleased with how he came out.


Wow a great Panda with attitude  great job that yarn scared me, you did well


----------



## laurie4

just too sweet I just have another arm to finish then assemble but my wrists have been giving me trouble so its a bit slow I hope mine turns out as sweet but bigger lol as I used a thicker wool


----------



## MzBarnz

What a great panda! He looks like he has a very kind heart. I've saved his pic along with the other new pandas and when I get few more, I'll add them to the Silent Parade.


jjaffas said:


> Finally finished my small panda, after a lot of interruptions!
> I love how he has turned out.
> Thanks Pat, for a really entertaining and informative workshop.


----------



## chris kelly

lpeni said:


> No name yet. My grt granddaughter wanted a girl so I added a flower on the ear and ribbon around her neck.
> I used pipsqueak yarn. Thanks to Pat for the extra help I needed, she made it so easy. I will now have to try the bear patterns I have.


Ipeni, Your Panda is adorable and is such a shy little girl. She will truely be loved by your GGD. If you hang on a few days, Pat will release another Bear pattern. Another lovely little Bear that stands up on it's own.


----------



## chris kelly

inkie said:


> Here is Nance. Her full name is Nance Remembrance.
> 
> She is made because of Purple Day, which is today, 26th March. It is epilepsy awareness day and we are requested to wear something purple. I am, and am thinking of my best friend, who suddenly got epilepsy a few years ago, but also wanted to post something purple, so here she is!


Oh WOW! Inkie, She's the most beautiful little girl. She has the cutest face. I adore her and there is no better mascot than Nance to advertise the importance of helping the National Epilepsy Day. I'm still suffering the effects of my latest seizure so didn't get around to finishing my Purple Bear. Thank you for her.


----------



## chris kelly

kittys punkin said:


> Here is my panda finally. He was a trial to work with this yarn but I made it and I am pleased with how he came out.


Oh WOW!!!! I Love him. He's watching out for the Big Bad Wolf. Our brave protector of all the little girl Pandas. I can see a twinkle in his eye, so he's only pretending to be the tough guy. What a superb job you've done there, kittys punkin.


----------



## chris kelly

Well done Dear Donna. You're doing a splendid job on the silent parade and it looks like most people understand the rules now and are posting their comments on this page. A big pat on the back to you.


----------



## chris kelly

jjaffas said:


> Finally finished my small panda, after a lot of interruptions!
> I love how he has turned out.
> Thanks Pat, for a really entertaining and informative workshop.


Awwww Jjaffas, You have knitted the most gorgeous baby Panda. I love the expression on his face. Pleeeease Love Meeeeee. Beautiful baby boy.


----------



## wendieh

Here is is my finished pink panda, all the white is knitted in ice eyelash, the pink is ice long eyelash, I bought it by mistake thought I was ordering the same as the white, hated knitting with the pink at first but soon got used to it, mind you used up lots of pink balls, 7 in total, this long eyelash doesn't go far,
This is going to my daughter on Sunday it will be a mothers day gift from my little granddaughter to mummy.
daughter hasn't seen me making this one.

Don't have a name for this cutie yet, any ideas would be welcome,


----------



## wendieh

kittys punkin said:


> Here is my panda finally. He was a trial to work with this yarn but I made it and I am pleased with how he came out.


Just lovely, better watch him, could get into mischief look about him.


----------



## wendieh

jjaffas said:


> Finally finished my small panda, after a lot of interruptions!
> I love how he has turned out.
> Thanks Pat, for a really entertaining and informative workshop.


So cute, love the smaller pandas.


----------



## blackat99

Your Pink Panda is superb, Wendieh! I love Pink! 

Am sure your daughter is going to be thrilled!

A Name ? Coral!


----------



## chris kelly

wendieh said:


> Here is is my finished pink panda, all the white is knitted in ice eyelash, the pink is ice long eyelash, I bought it by mistake thought I was ordering the same as the white, hated knitting with the pink at first but soon got used to it, mind you used up lots of pink balls, 7 in total, this long eyelash doesn't go far,
> This is going to my daughter on Sunday it will be a mothers day gift from my little granddaughter to mummy.
> daughter hasn't seen me making this one.
> 
> Don't have a name for this cutie yet, any ideas would be welcome,


Oh Wendieh, She is gorgeous. You have done such a good job on this darling Panda. I actually love knitting with long eyelash. It's got a stunning finish, as we can see with your 'Candy-floss'. Well done.


----------



## kittys punkin

Thank you Inkie and everyone for the comments on my panda. You are right , he deserves a name but I haven't thought of one yet. Any suggestions? And yes encore means---more, so maybe a big panda next time, but maybe with a tamer yarn.


----------



## kittys punkin

chris kelly said:


> Oh WOW!!!! I Love him. He's watching out for the Big Bad Wolf. Our brave protector of all the little girl Pandas. I can see a twinkle in his eye, so he's only pretending to be the tough guy. What a superb job you've done there, kittys punkin.


Thank you, that yarn scared me too but I did it!


----------



## Gypsycream

wendieh said:


> Here is is my finished pink panda, all the white is knitted in ice eyelash, the pink is ice long eyelash, I bought it by mistake thought I was ordering the same as the white, hated knitting with the pink at first but soon got used to it, mind you used up lots of pink balls, 7 in total, this long eyelash doesn't go far,
> This is going to my daughter on Sunday it will be a mothers day gift from my little granddaughter to mummy.
> daughter hasn't seen me making this one.
> 
> Don't have a name for this cutie yet, any ideas would be welcome,


She's lovely!! That yarn is a trial isn't it? You did well to continue with it and look what a sweet panda you have created! Your daughter is going to love her.


----------



## inkie

Ah, this pink one is really cute. Don't worry about a name, your granddaughter will come up with something nice the moment she sees her..


----------



## wendieh

Here is a photo with Perrie holding the panda she will be giving her mummy for mothersday , you can see what a big panda she is, loved the candy-floss name that is what she will be know by from now. 
I had to give Perrie the biscuits treat to get her to sit still long enough to get a photo, she is a little whirl wind


----------



## laurie4

that is georgeous they are all so cute


----------



## Gypsycream

How lovely is that photo  Panda is almost as big as Perrie!!


----------



## lpeni

:thumbup:


----------



## lpeni

chris kelly said:


> Ipeni, Your Panda is adorable and is such a shy little girl. She will truely be loved by your GGD. If you hang on a few days, Pat will release another Bear pattern. Another lovely little Bear that stands up on it's own.


Sounds like fun. I have two of her bear patterns that I bought and was intimidated and didn't make them. Now I'm ready.


----------



## Gypsycream

lpeni said:


> Sounds like fun. I have two of her bear patterns that I bought and was intimidated and didn't make them. Now I'm ready.


That is wonderful!! I'm so pleased you now feel confident to try other bears


----------



## barbara55

wendieh said:


> Here is is my finished pink panda, all the white is knitted in ice eyelash, the pink is ice long eyelash, I bought it by mistake thought I was ordering the same as the white, hated knitting with the pink at first but soon got used to it, mind you used up lots of pink balls, 7 in total, this long eyelash doesn't go far,
> This is going to my daughter on Sunday it will be a mothers day gift from my little granddaughter to mummy.
> daughter hasn't seen me making this one.
> 
> Don't have a name for this cutie yet, any ideas would be welcome,


Absolutely gorgeous Panda Wendie


----------



## chris kelly

wendieh said:


> Here is a photo with Perrie holding the panda she will be giving her mummy for mothersday , you can see what a big panda she is, loved the candy-floss name that is what she will be know by from now.
> I had to give Perrie the biscuits treat to get her to sit still long enough to get a photo, she is a little whirl wind


I have a very strange feeling here..... Is Mummy going to get Panda, or is Perrie???? *Chuckle*


----------



## wendieh

chris kelly said:


> I have a very strange feeling here..... Is Mummy going to get Panda, or is Perrie???? *Chuckle*


I think mum will have to fight for it, I have made Perrie two already, and going to make her green one next week for the set of 3 coloured pandad.
mind you it was funny watching her try to carry it around, its a vrry big panda knitted in the long eyelash, and very heavy, ha ha


----------



## iluvcabernet

Here is my finished bear and HIS name is:

Andy The Panda!!

This is a first for me. I've been making bears since 1993 and this is the first KNITTED bear that I've ever made. Gypsy Cream you write a clear, concise, and great pictures with your pattern! Thank you so much for sharing!! I'm looking forward to doing more!

Linda


----------



## blackat99

iluvcabernet said:



> Here is my finished bear and HIS name is:
> 
> Andy The Panda!!
> 
> This is a first for me. I've been making bears since 1993 and this is the first KNITTED bear that I've ever made. Gypsy Cream you write a clear, concise, and great pictures with your pattern! Thank you so much for sharing!! I'm looking forward to doing more!
> 
> Linda


Andy is a proud,handsome Panda! Well done for your first! 
Looking forward to seeing more! :thumbup:


----------



## kittys punkin

iluvcabernet said:


> Here is my finished bear and HIS name is:
> 
> Andy The Panda!!
> 
> This is a first for me. I've been making bears since 1993 and this is the first KNITTED bear that I've ever made. Gypsy Cream you write a clear, concise, and great pictures with your pattern! Thank you so much for sharing!! I'm looking forward to doing more!
> 
> Linda


He looks fantastic Linda. Great job.


----------



## Gypsycream

iluvcabernet said:


> Here is my finished bear and HIS name is:
> 
> Andy The Panda!!
> 
> This is a first for me. I've been making bears since 1993 and this is the first KNITTED bear that I've ever made. Gypsy Cream you write a clear, concise, and great pictures with your pattern! Thank you so much for sharing!! I'm looking forward to doing more!
> 
> Linda


Andy is a very majestic panda and suits his name Linda. He's beautiful and proud. Well done.

I was just admiring the lovely bear in your avatar and wondering if it was Big Loveable Bear but then I read that Andy was your first knitted bear so obviously not. So pleased you enjoyed knitting a bear


----------



## chris kelly

iluvcabernet said:


> Here is my finished bear and HIS name is:
> 
> Andy The Panda!!
> 
> This is a first for me. I've been making bears since 1993 and this is the first KNITTED bear that I've ever made. Gypsy Cream you write a clear, concise, and great pictures with your pattern! Thank you so much for sharing!! I'm looking forward to doing more!
> 
> Linda


Linda, Andy is gorgeous. I think he looks like an Andy. My daddy Panda was going to be named Andy all through the pregnancy but once he was born, I looked at him and OREO called to me. I love Andy and I'm so pleased you're now addicted too. So many people are now wanting to try out other Gypsycream patterns. And because the patterns are, as you say, clear and concise, they are enjoyable to knit too. Well done on Andy. BTW..... How will you get him out of the 'tree' of roof rafters? LOL.


----------



## inkie

iluvcabernet said:


> Here is my finished bear and HIS name is:
> 
> Andy The Panda!!
> 
> This is a first for me. I've been making bears since 1993 and this is the first KNITTED bear that I've ever made. Gypsy Cream you write a clear, concise, and great pictures with your pattern! Thank you so much for sharing!! I'm looking forward to doing more!
> 
> Linda


Anday Panda is exactly how a panda should be: a proud looking guy! Well done! And to be honest: I am very curious about your other bears. If the one in your avatar is made by you: my compliments! That would mean you are a true bear-creator!


----------



## MzBarnz

Just letting you all know...... a few more pandas have been added to the SILENT PARADE, so if you have recently posted a picture of yours, go check it out and see how nicely they are marching along with the others. Such beautiful little creatures! Well done to everyone!!
I will continue to save up the pics as they get posted on THIS thread and will include them in the SILENT PARADE as soon as I get a few gathered together. If you don't see your bear in the Silent Parade, please pm me and let me know. I'm trying very hard not to miss any of them.

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-247177-1.html


----------



## MzBarnz

Now isn't Andy quite a good looking panda! He's got such a kind, gentle look about him.


iluvcabernet said:


> Here is my finished bear and HIS name is:
> 
> Andy The Panda!!
> 
> This is a first for me. I've been making bears since 1993 and this is the first KNITTED bear that I've ever made. Gypsy Cream you write a clear, concise, and great pictures with your pattern! Thank you so much for sharing!! I'm looking forward to doing more!
> 
> Linda


----------



## iluvcabernet

chris kelly said:


> Linda, Andy is gorgeous. I think he looks like an Andy. My daddy Panda was going to be named Andy all through the pregnancy but once he was born, I looked at him and OREO called to me. I love Andy and I'm so pleased you're now addicted too. So many people are now wanting to try out other Gypsycream patterns. And because the patterns are, as you say, clear and concise, they are enjoyable to knit too. Well done on Andy. BTW..... How will you get him out of the 'tree' of roof rafters? LOL.


Chris,

You made me laugh! We live in a log home so Andy was just sitting on a railing!

Linda


----------



## MzBarnz

MzBarnz said:


> Just letting you all know...... a few more pandas have been added to the SILENT PARADE, so if you have recently posted a picture of yours, go check it out and see how nicely they are marching along with the others. Such beautiful little creatures! Well done to everyone!!
> I will continue to save up the pics as they get posted on THIS thread and will include them in the SILENT PARADE as soon as I get a few gathered together. If you don't see your bear in the Silent Parade, please pm me and let me know. I'm trying very hard not to miss any of them.
> (I believe I've counted approximately 90 pandas on the Silent Parade! Wonderful!!!)
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-247177-1.html


----------



## MzBarnz

I do believe I counted approximately 90 pandas on the Silent Parade!! Wonderful!!!


----------



## Gypsycream

MzBarnz said:


> I do believe I counted approximately 90 pandas on the Silent Parade!! Wonderful!!!


90!!! Blimey!! Thank you for doing the Silent Parade Donna, its so nice to see all the pandas together in one place


----------



## Suula

Finally here is my Panda, I made a big one and have learned a lot doing so, many thanks to Gypsy Cream and Designer1234. There are definitely things I would do differently, but I love him and tomorrow he will go to my mum as a mothers day present and a good luck charm for her operation coming up.

Thanks again xx


----------



## Gypsycream

Bless he's a sweet one isn't he? Best wishes to your mum, I hope her operations goes well xx


----------



## wendieh

iluvcabernet said:


> Here is my finished bear and HIS name is:
> 
> Andy The Panda!!
> 
> This is a first for me. I've been making bears since 1993 and this is the first KNITTED bear that I've ever made. Gypsy Cream you write a clear, concise, and great pictures with your pattern! Thank you so much for sharing!! I'm looking forward to doing more!
> 
> Linda


Beautiful bear


----------



## Suula

Gypsycream said:


> Bless he's a sweet one isn't he? Best wishes to your mum, I hope her operations goes well xx


Thanks - he is sweet but definitely male, well in my eyes, and thank you for the good wishes for my mothers operation, hopefully soon and then in the past xx


----------



## tintin63

Suula said:


> Finally here is my Panda, I made a big one and have learned a lot doing so, many thanks to Gypsy Cream and Designer1234. There are definitely things I would do differently, but I love him and tomorrow he will go to my mum as a mothers day present and a good luck charm for her operation coming up.
> 
> Thanks again xx


A lovely Panda definitely a boy I think


----------



## MzBarnz

Now what a fine looking panda! Your mum will love him!


Suula said:


> Finally here is my Panda, I made a big one and have learned a lot doing so, many thanks to Gypsy Cream and Designer1234. There are definitely things I would do differently, but I love him and tomorrow he will go to my mum as a mothers day present and a good luck charm for her operation coming up.
> 
> Thanks again xx


----------



## arlenecc

Suula said:


> Finally here is my Panda, I made a big one and have learned a lot doing so, many thanks to Gypsy Cream and Designer1234. There are definitely things I would do differently, but I love him and tomorrow he will go to my mum as a mothers day present and a good luck charm for her operation coming up.
> 
> Thanks again xx


Holy smoke, great job especially for your very first. If your mom didn't need him, I bet you would keep him.


----------



## janielha

Here is my "panda" which is not really a panda but more of a little brown bear.  Pat, I really enjoyed knitting this little guy. Your pattern was so very easy to follow. I know I will be making more of your bears, and your other patterns, too. Designer 1234, thank you so much for all your hard work putting together these workshops for us! 
Jan


----------



## Gypsycream

janielha said:


> Here is my "panda" which is not really a panda but more of a little brown bear.  Pat, I really enjoyed knitting this little guy. Your pattern was so very easy to follow. I know I will be making more of your bears, and your other patterns, too. Designer 1234, thank you so much for all your hard work putting together these workshops for us!
> Jan


Oh bless him he's lovely!!! I like the brown and cream, works well on a panda. Pleased you enjoyed the workshop and I really do hope to see more bears from you


----------



## engteacher

I love him!! Great color - just the right size for hugging - and his expression is absolutely precious.


----------



## arlenecc

janielha said:


> Here is my "panda" which is not really a panda but more of a little brown bear.  Pat, I really enjoyed knitting this little guy. Your pattern was so very easy to follow. I know I will be making more of your bears, and your other patterns, too. Designer 1234, thank you so much for all your hard work putting together these workshops for us!
> Jan


He is a panda that is not as well known as the black and white ones. But they are brown and tan and are slightly smaller than the Black and whites. Google for images of brown pandas to see them.


----------



## blackat99

Suula said:


> Finally here is my Panda, I made a big one and have learned a lot doing so, many thanks to Gypsy Cream and Designer1234. There are definitely things I would do differently, but I love him and tomorrow he will go to my mum as a mothers day present and a good luck charm for her operation coming up.
> 
> Thanks again xx


Cute Large Panda! He is great!


----------



## blackat99

janielha said:


> Here is my "panda" which is not really a panda but more of a little brown bear.  Pat, I really enjoyed knitting this little guy. Your pattern was so very easy to follow. I know I will be making more of your bears, and your other patterns, too. Designer 1234, thank you so much for all your hard work putting together these workshops for us!
> Jan


Love your Chocolate Brown and Cream Panda! Mmmm sounds delicious! Great job!


----------



## chris kelly

Suula said:


> Finally here is my Panda, I made a big one and have learned a lot doing so, many thanks to Gypsy Cream and Designer1234. There are definitely things I would do differently, but I love him and tomorrow he will go to my mum as a mothers day present and a good luck charm for her operation coming up.
> 
> Thanks again xx


Awwww Suula, he's a beautiful big boy. You must name him before giving him to your Mum. If he's to help her along as a companion after her op, then how about 'Buddy'? You've done an excellent job with him.


----------



## chris kelly

janielha said:


> Here is my "panda" which is not really a panda but more of a little brown bear.  Pat, I really enjoyed knitting this little guy. Your pattern was so very easy to follow. I know I will be making more of your bears, and your other patterns, too. Designer 1234, thank you so much for all your hard work putting together these workshops for us!
> Jan


What a beautiful little boy, He's gorgeous, Jan, and it doesn't matter what colour a Panda is born, on this Parade. They are all very special and all belong to one big happy Gypsycream Panda family. I have blue ones and pink ones as well as black and white and they all have sweet personalities; just as your gorgeous brown and tan Panda boy has.


----------



## tintin63

janielha said:


> Here is my "panda" which is not really a panda but more of a little brown bear.  Pat, I really enjoyed knitting this little guy. Your pattern was so very easy to follow. I know I will be making more of your bears, and your other patterns, too. Designer 1234, thank you so much for all your hard work putting together these workshops for us!
> Jan


Another lovely Panda, love his face  The brown looks great. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## MzBarnz

First toy you've ever knitted??? Sure could have fooled me! Your little panda is beautiful and I'm sure your mum will love him!! Well done!


Suula said:


> Finally here is my Panda, I made a big one and have learned a lot doing so, many thanks to Gypsy Cream and Designer1234. There are definitely things I would do differently, but I love him and tomorrow he will go to my mum as a mothers day present and a good luck charm for her operation coming up.
> 
> Thanks again xx


----------



## Dottieruth

Your Panda is so cute in the cream and brown. It goes nice with my cream and black girl Jai Li. Being a different color just adds to their personally. So cute. What is his name?


----------



## pinsandneedles

Aw he is a handsome one.Can't believe it's your first bear, good job...


----------



## janielha

iluvcabernet said:


> Here is my finished bear and HIS name is:
> 
> Andy The Panda!!
> 
> This is a first for me. I've been making bears since 1993 and this is the first KNITTED bear that I've ever made. Gypsy Cream you write a clear, concise, and great pictures with your pattern! Thank you so much for sharing!! I'm looking forward to doing more!
> 
> Linda


Andy is a darling panda!


----------



## wanorniron

Here is my latest bear. I used the Panda pattern with some lash yarn I found in my stash. Now he needs a name.


----------



## Dottieruth

How about the name Neon or neon blue. Cute.


----------



## blackat99

wanorniron said:


> Here is my latest bear. I used the Panda pattern with some lash yarn I found in my stash. Now he needs a name.


Beautiful Blue Panda! He is lovely!


----------



## MzBarnz

Very cute and very blue! He's adorable. He's waiting with a few other pandas to join the "Silent Parade" in a few days.


wanorniron said:


> Here is my latest bear. I used the Panda pattern with some lash yarn I found in my stash. Now he needs a name.


----------



## chris kelly

wanorniron said:


> Here is my latest bear. I used the Panda pattern with some lash yarn I found in my stash. Now he needs a name.


Awwww Myra, he's so cute. The expression on his face says it all, 'Hummmmm, Now let me think!!!!! a good name for me.... Tatty Bear''


----------



## wanorniron

chris kelly said:


> Awwww Myra, he's so cute. The expression on his face says it all, 'Hummmmm, Now let me think!!!!! a good name for me.... Tatty Bear''


Tatty Bear is good but I have been thinking of calling him Blue Beary, it kinda suits him.


----------



## blackat99

wanorniron said:


> Tatty Bear is good but I have been thinking of calling him Blue Beary, it kinda suits him.


Good one! :thumbup:


----------



## Gypsycream

He's lovely, love the colour, kind of cheerful, like his sweet face


----------



## Dottieruth

Today I can start on my little Panda. I just finished making Lil Bear that I had started before the Panda 's .He was easier to make because I found out I could make one that turned out well. My DH has adopted him and named him his middle name George . I made him his own blanke that is just his size. I would love to show you all how he looks but After putting my Panda picture in wrong,place, I am afraid to try and I don't know how to do it. I need help, please.


----------



## Gypsycream

Dottieruth said:


> Today I can start on my little Panda. I just finished making Lil Bear that I had started before the Panda 's .He was easier to make because I found out I could make one that turned out well. My DH has adopted him and named him his middle name George . I made him his own blanke that is just his size. I would love to show you all how he looks but After putting my Panda picture in wrong,place, I am afraid to try and I don't know how to do it. I need help, please.


We would love to see your Lil' Bear. Just open the Pictures section, at the top of the page you will see "Create new topic" click on that and your will get a box, enter you comment and under the box you will see 3 lines with "Choose File" next to them.

Click on the "Choose File" and your pictures saved on your computer will pop up, choose your picture and click "open" at the bottom of that box and then click "send" under the comments box. Wait a few moments and your post should post


----------



## Gypsycream

Dottieruth said:


> Today I can start on my little Panda. I just finished making Lil Bear that I had started before the Panda 's .He was easier to make because I found out I could make one that turned out well. My DH has adopted him and named him his middle name George . I made him his own blanke that is just his size. I would love to show you all how he looks but After putting my Panda picture in wrong,place, I am afraid to try and I don't know how to do it. I need help, please.


We would love to see your Lil' Bear. Just open the Pictures section, at the top of the page you will see "Create new topic" click on that and your will get a box, enter you comment and under the box you will see 3 lines with "Choose File" next to them.

Click on the "Choose File" and your pictures saved on your computer will pop up, choose your picture and click "open" at the bottom of that box and then click "send" under the comments box. Wait a few moments and your post should post


----------



## guitarlady

He is beautiful and so colorful. What kind of eyelash yarn? Did anyone use Lion Brand fun fur? I was going to buy Ice Yarn and to the US the shipping was almost $30. Too much.


----------



## guitarlady

I noticed my panda was on the silent parade after you added the second batch of photos. Now she is gone. Her name is Manda the Panda, and she was the little black and white in worsted weight sitting in the yellow bush.


----------



## guitarlady

Forget my comment above. The newest silent parade has my little girl again. Sorry. My mistake. I just love looking at all these wonderful pandas. I am starting another one today. This time I think a pink panda.


----------



## MzBarnz

Whew! I went into a panic when I saw your first post about your panda MIA in the Silent Parade! I knew I had put it there and I knew I hadn't deleted it, so I got scared. Glad you spotted your sweet bear. Now I can relax....


guitarlady said:


> Forget my comment above. The newest silent parade has my little girl again. Sorry. My mistake. I just love looking at all these wonderful pandas. I am starting another one today. This time I think a pink panda.


----------



## guitarlady

Sorry, I guess I was flipping too fast. So many wonderful pandas to look at. Thank you for doing that. It must have been quite a job to gather all those photos. It really helps to show people all the photos when all the words aren't there. Although I have read and re-read all the posts several times and just have loved this experience.


----------



## chris kelly

Dottieruth said:


> Today I can start on my little Panda. I just finished making Lil Bear that I had started before the Panda 's .He was easier to make because I found out I could make one that turned out well. My DH has adopted him and named him his middle name George . I made him his own blanke that is just his size. I would love to show you all how he looks but After putting my Panda picture in wrong,place, I am afraid to try and I don't know how to do it. I need help, please.


I've just met your L'll George. He's adorable Dottieruth. I'm so pleased you managed to get him his own page in the pictures section.


----------



## momrnbk

I had such a good time watching this little panda grow. I started it with the little girl next door to me in mind. I'll give it to her with the book shown in the last photo. Thank you Gypsycream for another wonderful pattern. The hard part now is deciding which pattern of yours to choose next. I love them all.


----------



## blackat99

momrnbk said:


> I had such a good time watching this little panda grow. I started it with the little girl next door to me in mind. I'll give it to her with the book shown in the last photo. Thank you Gypsycream for another wonderful pattern. The hard part now is deciding which pattern of yours to choose next. I love them all.


Outstanding Panda! Well done! Love the book and headstand in the photo - the Panda will be loved!


----------



## slc25336

Meet Lilac. Petal's little sister. Lilac is a bit of a diva and she knows she should be the older sister since she certainly has the upper hand over Petal.


----------



## chris kelly

momrnbk said:


> I had such a good time watching this little panda grow. I started it with the little girl next door to me in mind. I'll give it to her with the book shown in the last photo. Thank you Gypsycream for another wonderful pattern. The hard part now is deciding which pattern of yours to choose next. I love them all.


Haha What a happy little Panda. He's got such a sweet expression on his face. It's no wonder he's happy going to someone so special because he'll have his favourite story read to him at every bed-time. Lovely little fella.


----------



## chris kelly

slc25336 said:


> Meet Lilac. Petal's little sister. Lilac is a bit of a diva and she knows she should be the older sister since she certainly has the upper hand over Petal.


Oh WOW!!!! I loved Petal when you posted her photo before, but I think Lilac is outstanding. Are they both from the same sized pattern? Lilac seems much bigger but has the same beautiful features as her older sister. A gorgeous pair of Pandas. A very big pat on your back.


----------



## blackat99

slc25336 said:


> Meet Lilac. Petal's little sister. Lilac is a bit of a diva and she knows she should be the older sister since she certainly has the upper hand over Petal.


Petal has a lovely older sister (Lol!) Lilac and they are Peas in a Pod!It is so strange the way they take on their own personalities!

Your Pandas are beautiful! Well done!


----------



## MzBarnz

Oh I love your sweet panda! I love that she looks just like the one on the book! Your little neighbor girl will be so happy to receive such a special gift. Well done!!!


momrnbk said:


> I had such a good time watching this little panda grow. I started it with the little girl next door to me in mind. I'll give it to her with the book shown in the last photo. Thank you Gypsycream for another wonderful pattern. The hard part now is deciding which pattern of yours to choose next. I love them all.


----------



## MzBarnz

What a beautiful and delicate little (or big?) Lilac! She is just as precious as her older sister. They will be joining the Silent Parade soon, I promise!


slc25336 said:


> Meet Lilac. Petal's little sister. Lilac is a bit of a diva and she knows she should be the older sister since she certainly has the upper hand over Petal.


----------



## Gypsycream

momrnbk said:


> I had such a good time watching this little panda grow. I started it with the little girl next door to me in mind. I'll give it to her with the book shown in the last photo. Thank you Gypsycream for another wonderful pattern. The hard part now is deciding which pattern of yours to choose next. I love them all.


Oh bless she's lovely!! Love the photos and matching her up with a book about pandas is inspirational!!


----------



## Gypsycream

slc25336 said:


> Meet Lilac. Petal's little sister. Lilac is a bit of a diva and she knows she should be the older sister since she certainly has the upper hand over Petal.


Lilac is as pretty as her sister, you can tell they are sisters can't you?

Both your pandas are very sweet


----------



## slc25336

chris kelly said:


> Oh WOW!!!! I loved Petal when you posted her photo before, but I think Lilac is outstanding. Are they both from the same sized pattern? Lilac seems much bigger but has the same beautiful features as her older sister. A gorgeous pair of Pandas. A very big pat on your back.


They are both from Gypseycream's pattern. Petal was done all in pipsqueak and Lilac a combination of pipsqueak (white) and angle hair boucle (Lilac). That's the only reason I can account for Lilac being bigger. Other than her ego of course.


----------



## MzBarnz

A few more pandas have joined the Silent Parade! If you have posted your pic here, then go to the thread and see them marching right along with their friends!

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-247177-1.html

By the way... I've done my best to include each and every beautiful panda, but if I have somehow missed yours, PLEASE let me know and I will get him/her in the parade!


----------



## trish2222

All theses gorgeous pandas keep coming. Has anyone done a count? forgive me if I've missed a posting saying so. I'm just sporadically on here recently due to a heavy workload. See me work... :roll: :lol:


----------



## Gypsycream

Donna thank you for the Silent Parade, I know a lot of work goes into saving and posting the photos and its so lovely to see them all together. And aren't they all wonderful!!

Anyone else wishing to have their photos added please post on here so Donna can "collect" them and post them on the Silent Parade


----------



## MzBarnz

The last time I counted, there were about 90, but I could have missed one or two or even added a couple. LOL But, it's round about that many.


trish2222 said:


> All theses gorgeous pandas keep coming. Has anyone done a count? forgive me if I've missed a posting saying so. I'm just sporadically on here recently due to a heavy workload. See me work... :roll: :lol:


----------



## MzBarnz

Oh, my pleasure, Pat! I just hope I got everyone's panda. I wouldn't want anyone to be left out!!


Gypsycream said:


> Donna thank you for the Silent Parade, I know a lot of work goes into saving and posting the photos and its so lovely to see them all together. And aren't they all wonderful!!
> 
> Anyone else wishing to have their photos added please post on here so Donna can "collect" them and post them on the Silent Parade


----------



## chris kelly

MzBarnz said:


> Oh, my pleasure, Pat! I just hope I got everyone's panda. I wouldn't want anyone to be left out!!


Donna, you have been amazing, organizing this lovely silent parade. What with all your Bear knitting and trying to catch up with me....Nah, Nah, AND the parade, Have you done any housework????? Btw. I'm about to post some more bears; look under the picture section/ Gypsycream Miniature Bears.


----------



## MzBarnz

Housework? You mean I'm supposed to do that, TOO??? 
I will never catch up to you, Chris. I think you have lightning rods for knitting needles. I will go have a look for you new bears! You are amazing, Chris!


chris kelly said:


> Donna, you have been amazing, organizing this lovely silent parade. What with all your Bear knitting and trying to catch up with me....Nah, Nah, AND the parade, Have you done any housework????? Btw. I'm about to post some more bears; look under the picture section/ Gypsycream Miniature Bears.


----------



## blackat99

MzBarnz said:


> A few more pandas have joined the Silent Parade! If you have posted your pic here, then go to the thread and see them marching right along with their friends!
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-247177-1.html
> 
> By the way... I've done my best to include each and every beautiful panda, but if I have somehow missed yours, PLEASE let me know and I will get him/her in the parade!


Thanks, Donna!:thumbup:


----------



## trish2222

MzBarnz said:


> The last time I counted, there were about 90, but I could have missed one or two or even added a couple. LOL But, it's round about that many.


Just looked in on the silent parade and still they come. Lovely pandas. 
You're doing a great job :thumbup:


----------



## laurie4

finished my panda yesterday took it at the seniors club to show it at lunch time a young lady came to look at it and it found a new home before I had time to take a picture sorry ladies and gents but I couldn't say no it was for a good cause this young lady has been going through a lot lately she needed something to make her smile this was perfect she showed it to all that was there and kept on hugging her bear what a perfect gift for her


----------



## Gypsycream

Aww shame we didn't get to see your panda Laurie, but if its going to a loving home what more can we do?? You'll have to make another one


----------



## laurie4

I know but its ok I am now working on a baby bear for a friend who has cancer these bears just find a home before I can even admire them thanks pat and I will be ordering your new bear pattern the one skein


----------



## Gypsycream

laurie4 said:


> I know but its ok I am now working on a baby bear for a friend who has cancer these bears just find a home before I can even admire them thanks pat and I will be ordering your new bear pattern the one skein


Try to get a photo this time lol! I completely understand, they walk on their own accord don't they.

Please note that the one skein bear, Titch, is actually 98 yards, eyelash yarns do vary a lot


----------



## laurie4

no problem I never buy just the amount needed that is why I have a big stash lol and yes they do walk on their own but they make so many happy young and old


----------



## chris kelly

laurie4 said:


> finished my panda yesterday took it at the seniors club to show it at lunch time a young lady came to look at it and it found a new home before I had time to take a picture sorry ladies and gents but I couldn't say no it was for a good cause this young lady has been going through a lot lately she needed something to make her smile this was perfect she showed it to all that was there and kept on hugging her bear what a perfect gift for her


You are a very caring lady, Laurie. We'll just have to close our eyes and imagine him, happily snuggled up in a loving pair of arms.


----------



## laurie4

thank you for your kind words it is not hard to give when someone needs


----------



## Dottieruth

Still working on my little panda. His pregnancy is taking as long as his sister's did. He is all knitted but needs to b e put together. I am still having issues with my health and that has messed things up. I hope to get him done soon for the parade. Hopefully he will be done soon.


----------



## Gypsycream

Dottieruth said:


> Still working on my little panda. His pregnancy is taking as long as his sister's did. He is all knitted but needs to b e put together. I am still having issues with my health and that has messed things up. I hope to get him done soon for the parade. Hopefully he will be done soon.


Sorry to hear you are still having health problems angel, gentle hugs xxx But there will always be room for your panda on here


----------



## Betsey in SC

I finally got a picture of my Panda. We are 20 miles or so from The Masters, so it was fitting for him (?) to pose in the azaleas. 

He doesn't have a name - I'm letting my granddaughter have that task. I made the panda for my due-in-June great granddaughter Olivia. Olivia's mom will need to put the bear up high until she is old enough since he has 'safety' features. That won't be a problem, since Olivia's entire room will be decorated in Pandas.

I had never knitted anything before (except a washcloth/doll blanket 50+ years ago). He is not perfect, but I learned so much from the workshop and Pat and I had lots of fun. Thanks for allowing me to participate.


----------



## lafranciskar

He's adorable! You did a great job on him.


----------



## blackat99

Betsey in SC said:


> I finally got a picture of my Panda. We are 20 miles or so from The Masters, so it was fitting for him (?) to pose in the azaleas.
> 
> He doesn't have a name - I'm letting my granddaughter have that task. I made the panda for my due-in-June great granddaughter Olivia. Olivia's mom will need to put the bear up high until she is old enough since he has 'safety' features. That won't be a problem, since Olivia's entire room will be decorated in Pandas.
> 
> I had never knitted anything before (except a washcloth/doll blanket 50+ years ago). He is not perfect, but I learned so much from the workshop and Pat and I had lots of fun. Thanks for allowing me to participate.


Lovely Panda! You have done a great job considering it is your first one!


----------



## chris kelly

Betsey in SC said:


> I finally got a picture of my Panda. We are 20 miles or so from The Masters, so it was fitting for him (?) to pose in the azaleas.
> 
> He doesn't have a name - I'm letting my granddaughter have that task. I made the panda for my due-in-June great granddaughter Olivia. Olivia's mom will need to put the bear up high until she is old enough since he has 'safety' features. That won't be a problem, since Olivia's entire room will be decorated in Pandas.
> 
> I had never knitted anything before (except a washcloth/doll blanket 50+ years ago). He is not perfect, but I learned so much from the workshop and Pat and I had lots of fun. Thanks for allowing me to participate.


WOW! Betsy, I can't get over the fact that this is the (nearly) first item you've knitted. You are amazing and it is such an honour for you to choose one of Gypsycream's patterns to begin with. A very big well done. Your lovely Panda has the cutest smile, and can I be presumptuous and say that you are a natural 'Bear' knitter. A very big well done.


----------



## MzBarnz

Oh, Betsey! Your little panda is adorable! I'm going to take him to join his friends in the Silent Parade right now!


Betsey in SC said:


> I finally got a picture of my Panda. We are 20 miles or so from The Masters, so it was fitting for him (?) to pose in the azaleas.
> 
> He doesn't have a name - I'm letting my granddaughter have that task. I made the panda for my due-in-June great granddaughter Olivia. Olivia's mom will need to put the bear up high until she is old enough since he has 'safety' features. That won't be a problem, since Olivia's entire room will be decorated in Pandas.
> 
> I had never knitted anything before (except a washcloth/doll blanket 50+ years ago). He is not perfect, but I learned so much from the workshop and Pat and I had lots of fun. Thanks for allowing me to participate.


----------



## arlenecc

Betsey in SC said:


> decorated in Pandas.
> 
> I had never knitted anything before (except a washcloth/doll blanket 50+ years ago). He is not perfect, but I learned so much from the workshop and Pat and I had lots of fun. Thanks for allowing me to participate.


Hate to disagree, but he *is* perfect, and even more, knitted with love.
I am having sharp pain with my back, and still have to sew 3 already knitted babies together, especially my panda.


----------



## laurie4

you did a good job congrats to you


----------



## blackat99

arlenecc said:


> Hate to disagree, but he *is* perfect, and even more, knitted with love.
> I am having sharp pain with my back, and still have to sew 3 already knitted babies together, especially my panda.


Sorry to hear you have back pain. Get better soon! Looking forward to seeing the new babies - especially the Panda!


----------



## Shelly4545

Beautiful Panda... This must be your forte because he looks perfect... BRAVO... My panda is all knitted and partially assembled... I'll be so happy if it looks as good as yours does...


----------



## arlenecc

blackat99 said:


> Sorry to hear you have back pain. Get better soon! Looking forward to seeing the new babies - especially the Panda!


Thank you so much. I will keep working on getting better, I'm not a very good patient, not used to being one.


----------



## Gypsycream

wow!!! I can't believe you've only knitted wash cloths before this panda because he's perfect in every way!! He'll be watching over his new charge, protecting her until she's old enough to give him a hug.

Really beautiful, I hope you make more toys because you are a natural!


----------



## mcarles

Betsey in SC said:


> I had never knitted anything before (except a washcloth/doll blanket 50+ years ago). He is not perfect, but I learned so much from the workshop and Pat and I had lots of fun. Thanks for allowing me to participate.


Looks pretty darn perfect to me. Well done!

(why do r's and n's next to each other look like m's - - I wrote d-a-r-n)


----------



## trish2222

Betsey - great job especially for a nearly first. Wow!


----------



## darowil

well finally I have finished my panda. 
So here is Beastie-'Margie there's a beastie in the bed' was what I heard as my husband headed to bed last night so Beastie he has become. David thinks he looks like a poodle! Strict instructions that he is not to go near Beastie with scissors or similar items. Beasties nose is too long, but it didn't want to change shape.


----------



## blackat99

darowil said:


> well finally I have finished my panda.
> So here is Beastie-'Margie there's a beastie in the bed' was what I heard as my husband headed to bed last night so Beastie he has become. David thinks he looks like a poodle! Strict instructions that he is not to go near Beastie with scissors or similar items. Beasties nose is too long, but it didn't want to change shape.


Love your Panda and he is not a Beastie but has a very sweet face! 
We have all had such fun with this pattern and Workshop!


----------



## Betsey in SC

Thanks for all the happy thoughts on my panda. He does have a few issues, but that's all behind him, lol! I really appreciate all of the encouraging comments. Have a great day / evening.


----------



## Betsey in SC

darowil said:


> Beasties nose is too long, but it didn't want to change shape.


He looks great! I love his smirk! With a smile like that he is too cute to be beastie. I know what you mean about the nose - I mashed mine until I thought they would come after me for panda abuse!


----------



## MzBarnz

Your panda is adorable! I just added him to the Silent Parade and he is marching right along with them!


darowil said:


> well finally I have finished my panda.
> So here is Beastie-'Margie there's a beastie in the bed' was what I heard as my husband headed to bed last night so Beastie he has become. David thinks he looks like a poodle! Strict instructions that he is not to go near Beastie with scissors or similar items. Beasties nose is too long, but it didn't want to change shape.


----------



## Gypsycream

Aww fancy being blessed with the name of beastie when you are as sweet as that panda! She's lovely, well done


----------



## chris kelly

darowil said:


> well finally I have finished my panda.
> So here is Beastie-'Margie there's a beastie in the bed' was what I heard as my husband headed to bed last night so Beastie he has become. David thinks he looks like a poodle! Strict instructions that he is not to go near Beastie with scissors or similar items. Beasties nose is too long, but it didn't want to change shape.


How clever to make such a gorgeous Panda. He certainly is not a Pooddle and his nose is perfect. All the better to like the last traces out of the honey pot. 
He is an adorable Panda but change his name around a bit to Bestie. because he's such a 'Best Buddy'. And tell your DH to sort out the 'Beasties in the bed' quietly in future, or something may scarper under the sheets, not to be seen until 3:00Am on your pillow.


----------



## darowil

chris kelly said:


> How clever to make such a gorgeous Panda. He certainly is not a Pooddle and his nose is perfect. All the better to like the last traces out of the honey pot.
> He is an adorable Panda but change his name around a bit to Bestie. because he's such a 'Best Buddy'. And tell your DH to sort out the 'Beasties in the bed' quietly in future, or something may scarper under the sheets, not to be seen until 3:00Am on your pillow.


It's allright Beastie is as likely to be a term of affection in our strange household. Maybe not from DH whose not at sure why women think these animals are cute, but even from him it does not reflect negatively on Beastie. Otherwise he would have simply ignored a stuffed panda in the bed.


----------



## chris kelly

darowil said:


> It's allright Beastie is as likely to be a term of affection in our strange household. Maybe not from DH whose not at sure why women think these animals are cute, but even from him it does not reflect negatively on Beastie. Otherwise he would have simply ignored a stuffed panda in the bed.


Haha. :lol: :lol:


----------



## Myangelhope

My very first panda.


----------



## Gypsycream

Oh my goodness what a handsome boy he is!!! Well done you


----------



## arlenecc

Myangelhope said:


> My very first panda.


Looks so soft and squishy! Well done! He's almost the colour of an iceberg.


----------



## darowil

Myangelhope said:


> My very first panda.


He's beautiful,love the way you have done her head,


----------



## chris kelly

I had a quick peek at your beautiful 'Mintie' earlier, and I'm sure he's grown even more beautiful than he was this afternoon. I love him. A big well done.


----------



## MzBarnz

What a yummy little panda! LOVE his coloring and sweet, sweet face! I "caught" him and now he's marching with his friends on the "Silent Parade" thread!


Myangelhope said:


> My very first panda.


----------



## blackat99

Myangelhope said:


> My very first panda.


Wonderful Panda! Can't believe this is your first - it is so well done! Looking forward to seeing more!


----------



## wanorniron

The oldest twin is anxious to meet his public but the younger panda is a little shy as I ran out of stuffing. He will join the parade soon.


----------



## lafranciskar

Adorable!


----------



## Gypsycream

wanorniron said:


> The oldest twin is anxious to meet his public but the younger panda is a little shy as I ran out of stuffing. He will join the parade soon.


Awww!!! love him so much! What yarn is that, he looks curly lol! lovely sweet face for a little panda, looks like a baby one.


----------



## wanorniron

Gypsycream said:


> Awww!!! love him so much! What yarn is that, he looks curly lol! lovely sweet face for a little panda, looks like a baby one.


Yes he is a baby one, I knit two at the same time, that's why I called them twins. I have used lash yarn for all my bears.


----------



## chris kelly

Awww Myra. He's gorgeous. Does his twin look like him? I love that yarn, he looks like he's just come out of the bath and is still all curly. I love him. I'll watch for him on Parade with the others.


----------



## blackat99

wanorniron said:


> The oldest twin is anxious to meet his public but the younger panda is a little shy as I ran out of stuffing. He will join the parade soon.


Lovely Panda!


----------



## MzBarnz

Awwww.... what a darling panda! He's joining the Silent Parade right now!


wanorniron said:


> The oldest twin is anxious to meet his public but the younger panda is a little shy as I ran out of stuffing. He will join the parade soon.


----------



## blackat99

MzBarnz said:


> Awwww.... what a darling panda! He's joining the Silent Parade right now!


Donna, the Silent Parade is looking awesome! I must do a count! They are all so different but so dear! Thank you for taking the time to run the Silent Parade!

Here is the link for those who have not seen it! Be sure to go right to the end!

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-247177-2.html


----------



## MzBarnz

Thanks, Letitia, for adding the link. I keep forgetting. It's an age thing. That's my story and I'm sticking to it! LOL
The little pandas are marching along nicely and such wonderful little bears they are! I was keeping a tally as to how many, but lost count. If you do count them, please do post and let us know!


----------



## blackat99

MzBarnz said:


> Thanks, Letitia, for adding the link. I keep forgetting. It's an age thing. That's my story and I'm sticking to it! LOL
> The little pandas are marching along nicely and such wonderful little bears they are! I was keeping a tally as to how many, but lost count. If you do count them, please do post and let us know!


Well Donna, I did not have enough fingers and toes to count them! Lol! I tried not to double up as some Pandas appear in 2 separate photos - I counted ~ 116. Someone else counted ~119 - so, give or take, we have a lot of Pandas!!

Thanks to Pat for doing the Workshop!


----------



## MzBarnz

Well, I know what you mean about some were doubled. Just the way it worked out. No worries. We just got to see some of them a second time! I think whatever number it came out to be is pretty incredible. Well done to each and every creator and of course to our sweet Gypsycream and her fantabulous pattern!


blackat99 said:


> Well Donna, I did not have enough fingers and toes to count them! Lol! I tried not to double up as some Pandas appear in 2 separate photos - I counted ~ 116. Someone else counted ~119 - so, give or take, we have a lot of Pandas!!
> 
> Thanks to Pat for doing the Workshop!


----------



## Gypsycream

Over a 100 pandas??? wow that really is amazing. And they are all so lovely.

Thank you for the silent parade Donna


----------



## jadancey

Here she is, Mandy Panda, my first bear. She was suppose to be for my GGD but I think she is too big for her. My daughter has claimed her instead. So now I am starting the small Panda in yellow and white. This is such a fun workshop.


----------



## Gypsycream

Oh what a wonderful panda!! Love the colour combinations, he's perfect!!


----------



## trish2222

Mandy's a little beauty jadancey!
I think there's not been a yellow and white panda previously - feel free to correct me anyone


----------



## arlenecc

Goes to show us kids never grow up. We all want to play with our Teddy Bears. Better not tell the little one, her Mommy? or GrandMom? scooped her bear! Its a lovely bear, I don't blame her.


----------



## MzBarnz

Very, very pretty! What a sweet face she has! She's going over right now to join the Silent Parade with all of her friends!


jadancey said:


> Here she is, Mandy Panda, my first bear. She was suppose to be for my GGD but I think she is too big for her. My daughter has claimed her instead. So now I am starting the small Panda in yellow and white. This is such a fun workshop.


----------



## blackat99

Mandy Panda is adorable and can't believe this is your first Bear! Well done!


----------



## chris kelly

jadancey said:


> Here she is, Mandy Panda, my first bear. She was suppose to be for my GGD but I think she is too big for her. My daughter has claimed her instead. So now I am starting the small Panda in yellow and white. This is such a fun workshop.


Mandy is gorgeous. I love the colours. I think a lot of people have been surprised at how big the BIG Panda is. I personally think Big is perfect. My GS uses his big panda as a pillow and little Panda gets thrown to the bottom of the cot. LOL. It was lovely seeing Mandy on the Panda Parade. Donna is wonderful to put all these cuties on a parade for us to see altogether. :lol:


----------



## kehinkle

Miss Penelope Panda


----------



## jadancey

She is adorable.


----------



## Designer1234

kehinkle said:


> Miss Penelope Panda


She is wonderful, Kathy -- I am glad you put her in the Parade.


----------



## Gypsycream

wow Isn't Miss Penelope Panda very grand? She's lovely well done


----------



## blackat99

Miss Penelope Panda is wonderful! Great job!


----------



## MzBarnz

Miss Penelope Panda is gorgeous with her pretty pink scarf, too! She's marching along with the other pandas in the Silent Parade now!


----------



## pinsandneedles

Well Miss Penelope is quite the fashionista, she should be turning a few of the boys heads.


----------



## chris kelly

kehinkle said:


> Miss Penelope Panda


Oh My! What a lovely lady you are, Miss Penelope Panda. Straight out of a fashion magazine, in your posh frock. Your mommy did a great job there. A big well done, I'll see you in the Silent Parade.


----------



## jeruthie

I made by "Taffy" after seeing other KP's use Premier Lash Lux as I really like the fur look. Picture seems to make bottom of legs bigger than they are actually are. Really enjoyed this pattern - first time I knitted a bear previously only crocheted toys and dolls. To me Panda was a girl from the start.


----------



## arlenecc

Taffy is a doll!


----------



## Gypsycream

Oh she's lovely!! I love that yarn and you are right, she's certainly a girl! Well done


----------



## chris kelly

jeruthie said:


> I made by "Taffy" after seeing other KP's use Premier Lash Lux as I really like the fur look. Picture seems to make bottom of legs bigger than they are actually are. Really enjoyed this pattern - first time I knitted a bear previously only crocheted toys and dolls. To me Panda was a girl from the start.


Oh WOW jeruthie, Taffy is stunning. I'm glad you managed to knit with the eyelash yarn. It can be a challenge to some. I still can't believe this is your first knitted Bear. Pat's patterns are really easy to follow so you chose well with the Panda. I love your Taffy and she is definitely a she.


----------



## blackat99

Taffy is a gorgeous fluffy Bear! Congratulations on your fist Bear!


----------



## wanorniron

Youngest twin joins his big brother on the parade.


----------



## wanorniron

Here is the family of Gypsycream bears minus the two big pandas who have already found new homes.


----------



## pinsandneedles

Aw cute cute,what a sweet face.


----------



## blackat99

wanorniron said:


> Youngest twin joins his big brother on the parade.


Beautiful identical twins! :thumbup:


----------



## blackat99

wanorniron said:


> Here is the family of Gypsycream bears minus the two big pandas who have already found new homes.


Lovely bears. These patterns are great, aren't they?


----------



## Gypsycream

wow!! you have a big family of pandas and bears there!


----------



## squidgy69

here is my take on the bear called mis-fit as he looks like a cross between a bear and a large mouse was knitted in sirdar snowflake, grousemoor DK and eyelash yarn for the eyes and ears, will have to make another 1 to see if i can it right this time lol, fantastic pattern as usual pat (gypsycream), very informative, easy to follow and very detailed xxx


----------



## trish2222

Mis-fit is unique which makes him extra special! Plus, he's lovely and I don't see anything wrong with him at all :thumbup:

He looks a little shy too, or is he just being coy


----------



## Gypsycream

Aww bless Mis-fit, she does look a little shy, perhaps she's worried about meeting all the other pandas. I'm sure she'll soon make friends


----------



## SaxMarloes84

I finally finished my panda bear today. What do you think?


----------



## Gypsycream

Well done on getting him finished!! He's lovely, loving that round tum!


----------



## chris kelly

squidgy69 said:


> here is my take on the bear called mis-fit as he looks like a cross between a bear and a large mouse was knitted in sirdar snowflake, grousemoor DK and eyelash yarn for the eyes and ears, will have to make another 1 to see if i can it right this time lol, fantastic pattern as usual pat (gypsycream), very informative, easy to follow and very detailed xxx


I named one of my pandas Miss Fit. She was totally different from my others because like you, I used up different yarns. When you said you will make another to see if you can get it right.....WHAT! Little Misfit, IS right and don't be telling her otherwise. We are all different shapes and sizes. I am the number one MissFit. 
I've started making a magic ball out of all my tiny pieces of left-over yarn and I am tempted to knit a Bear out of that. Now that would be a SERIOUS misfit. Well done on your Panda. I can't wait to see your next one.


----------



## SaxMarloes84

Thank you Pat!


----------



## chris kelly

SaxMarloes84 said:


> I finally finished my panda bear today. What do you think?


Awwww What a cutie. I love her cheeky smile and tubby tummy. Are you going to give her a little brother or sister?


----------



## SaxMarloes84

chris kelly said:


> Awwww What a cutie. I love her cheeky smile and tubby tummy. Are you going to give her a little brother or sister?


Not right now, but I will be in the future!


----------



## blackat99

squidgy69 said:


> here is my take on the bear called mis-fit as he looks like a cross between a bear and a large mouse was knitted in sirdar snowflake, grousemoor DK and eyelash yarn for the eyes and ears, will have to make another 1 to see if i can it right this time lol, fantastic pattern as usual pat (gypsycream), very informative, easy to follow and very detailed xxx


Misfit has attitude and is a Hip Hop Panda! Love it!


----------



## blackat99

SaxMarloes84 said:


> I finally finished my panda bear today. What do you think?


Cute little Panda! Who is the friend sharing the couch? there is just a leg and tail!


----------



## arlenecc

Introducing Chin_Chin finally! My back is still sore but decided to get my boy finished. He also has a little pet.

I used boa and eyelash and worsted on the muzzle and paws.


----------



## blackat99

arlenecc said:


> Introducing Chin_Chin finally! My back is still sore but decided to get my boy finished. He also has a little pet.
> 
> I used boa and eyelash and worsted on the muzzle and paws.


He is a Perfect Panda! Such a handsome face!


----------



## chris kelly

arlenecc said:


> Introducing Chin_Chin finally! My back is still sore but decided to get my boy finished. He also has a little pet.
> 
> I used boa and eyelash and worsted on the muzzle and paws.


Awwww, arlenecc, Chin-Chin is so gorgeous. He's got the cutest little smiley face. and look how he's showing off his new cat friend. I love your Panda. A big well done for all your effort.


----------



## arlenecc

Thanks, blackat99 and Chris. At least he doesn't look as wild as my small panda did.


----------



## Gypsycream

arlenecc said:


> Introducing Chin_Chin finally! My back is still sore but decided to get my boy finished. He also has a little pet.
> 
> I used boa and eyelash and worsted on the muzzle and paws.


Wow Chin Chin is wonderful!! He looks about the same size as a panda too  Well done for getting him finished.

So sorry about your back, gentle hugs xx


----------



## darowil

Well as I think I said while putting Beastie together I had his head looking like an echidna so I decided to make one.. Thus here is the echinda made with only the panda head! It is simply the stuffing of it which is different to give it the shape.
Hopw you mind the toatl change Pat- but it is interesting to see how much difference the stuffing makes.
This yarn was a different one to those I have used before and I hated working with it. Very difficult to work with and unlike other yarns I have used it had a right and wrong- which happened to be the opposite to the pattern so I needed to work purl rows for knit and vice versa.


----------



## Gypsycream

darowil said:


> Well as I think I said while putting Beastie together I had his head looking like an echidna so I decided to make one.. Thus here is the echinda made with only the panda head! It is simply the stuffing of it which is different to give it the shape.
> Hopw you mind the toatl change Pat- but it is interesting to see how much difference the stuffing makes.
> This yarn was a different one to those I have used before and I hated working with it. Very difficult to work with and unlike other yarns I have used it had a right and wrong- which happened to be the opposite to the pattern so I needed to work purl rows for knit and vice versa.


lol! certainly looks like a sweet hedgehog doesn't it  Isn't it strange how some yarn works differently from another. I think its the way the lashes lay as you unwind the ball. If they lay flat, seems to be that the lashes go to the wrong side more. Or maybe its the length of the lashes. Who knows, I just know some yarns are more difficult than others lol!


----------



## darowil

As an Aussie I thought of echinda which look similar but are very different. They are one of only two egg laying mammels (the other is the platypus) and they have a pouch for the egg and the baby.


----------



## Gypsycream

darowil said:


> As an Aussie I thought of echinda which look similar but are very different. They are one of only two egg laying mammels (the other is the platypus) and they have a puch for the egg and the baby.


Ooops sorry, I thought perhaps it was another name for hedgehog! They look very similar don't they? Really must google these things more often lol!


----------



## darowil

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Echidna here you go Pat


----------



## Gypsycream

darowil said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Echidna here you go Pat


Thank you  I see it looks nothing like a hedgehog, more like an anteater lol! we live and learn about the world don't we.


----------



## darowil

Gypsycream said:


> Thank you  I see it looks nothing like a hedgehog, more like an anteater lol! we live and learn about the world don't we.


Never know what we wil llearn on KP! And often it is totally unrelated to knitting.
Night night I'm off to bed.


----------



## atvoytas

mmrmein said:


> I wasn't going to post pic of my Panda. But even tho 1 arm is longer & he has a coat like a zebra, here it is.


Wow! This one is too adorable to not fall In love with!


----------



## SaxMarloes84

blackat99 said:


> Cute little Panda! Who is the friend sharing the couch? there is just a leg and tail!


That's my little dog


----------



## jeruthie

My panda Teddy is sad that she's not in the Parade (unless I missed it) can he please join. Posted picture late April.


----------



## KJKnitCro

jeruthie said:


> My panda Teddy is sad that she's not in the Parade (unless I missed it) can he please join. Posted picture late April.


Your Taffy is a very nice Panda. There is someone who knows how to put your panda in the parade. Maybe she's saving them until there are a few more to go in.


----------



## glnwhi

great


----------



## Designer1234

jeruthie said:


> My panda Teddy is sad that she's not in the Parade (unless I missed it) can he please join. Posted picture late April.


Put it in again! We want all of them there. If you need help let me know and I will do it for you. However you will have to pm me and get my email address so that I can put it in.

Deigner1234


----------

